# Vi è mai successo..



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

*Vi è mai successo..*

vi è mai successo di avere degli orgasmi senza che vi venga praticato il sesso orale?


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vi è mai successo di avere degli orgasmi senza che vi venga praticato il sesso orale?


Ehhh???

Se ti riferisci agli orgasmi notturni, uhhhh...almeno 4-5 volte al mese...causati da sogni...
...eppure il sesso non manca...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ehhh???
> 
> Se ti riferisci agli orgasmi notturni, uhhhh...almeno 4-5 volte al mese...causati da sogni...
> ...eppure il sesso non manca...


scusa forse dovevo essere piu chiara...volevo sapere se alle donne capita di raggiungere l'orgasmo senza che gli venga praticato il sesso orale...ieri una persona dopo che gli ho detto che non raggiungo l'orgasmo solo con la penetrazione ma ci sono andata vicino anche solo baciando una persona mi ha detto che sono strana..ed io li gli ho risposto per le righe ma poi stamattina mi sono posta questa domanda..


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusa forse dovevo essere piu chiara...volevo sapere se alle donne capita di raggiungere l'orgasmo senza che gli venga praticato il sesso orale...ieri una persona dopo che gli ho detto che non raggiungo l'orgasmo solo con la penetrazione ma ci sono andata vicino anche solo baciando una persona mi ha detto che sono strana..ed io li gli ho risposto per le righe ma poi stamattina mi sono posta questa domanda..


Leggendo, mi dicevo questa è una ragazzina che manco avrà 15 anni, poi continuando a leggere, mi dicevo, ma se ha 15 anni e parla di penetrazione! ma com'è sto fatto? e poi leggendo mi dicevo, ma siamo in forum di tradimento, oppure in un forum ad aspetto sessuale. Sono anche domande, aspetto risposte. 

Claudio.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusa forse dovevo essere piu chiara...volevo sapere se alle donne capita di raggiungere l'orgasmo senza che gli venga praticato il sesso orale...ieri una persona dopo che gli ho detto che non raggiungo l'orgasmo solo con la penetrazione ma ci sono andata vicino anche solo baciando una persona mi ha detto che sono strana..ed io li gli ho risposto per le righe ma poi stamattina mi sono posta questa domanda..


Totalmente senza contatto delle zone erogene...mi pare difficile ma non potrei giurarci...

Mediante lingua una volta feci venire una ben 7 volte in circa 15minuti...
...il suo "ma come fai..." è ancora impresso nella mia mente...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggendo, mi dicevo questa è una ragazzina che manco avrà 15 anni, poi continuando a leggere, mi dicevo, ma se ha 15 anni e parla di penetrazione! ma com'è sto fatto? e poi leggendo mi dicevo, ma siamo in forum di tradimento, oppure in un forum ad aspetto sessuale. Sono anche domande, aspetto risposte.
> 
> Claudio.


si può sembrare una domanda molto stupida è sicuramente x molti lo è.. non mi sembra però leggendo quà è là che si parli solo ed esclusivamente di tradimento..


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si può sembrare una domanda molto stupida è sicuramente x molti lo è.. non mi sembra però leggendo quà è là che si parli solo ed esclusivamente di tradimento..



Vero. Ma hai eluso le mie domande.

Claudio.


----------



## ariel (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusa forse dovevo essere piu chiara...volevo sapere se alle donne capita di raggiungere l'orgasmo senza che gli venga praticato il sesso orale...ieri una persona dopo che gli ho detto che non raggiungo l'orgasmo solo con la penetrazione ma ci sono andata vicino anche solo baciando una persona mi ha detto che sono strana..ed io li gli ho risposto per le righe ma poi stamattina mi sono posta questa domanda..


per come la vedo io è un pò troppo difficile raggiungere l'orgasmo senza una giusta stimolazione di alcuni punti molto importanti


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

ariel ha detto:


> per come la vedo io è un pò troppo difficile raggiungere l'orgasmo senza una giusta stimolazione di alcuni punti molto importanti


Quali quali quali quali quali ? auaahahahahahahah 

Claudio. ma si può dico io si puòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòò?


----------



## Eliade (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vi è mai successo di avere degli orgasmi senza che vi venga praticato il sesso orale?


Ho sbagliato a quotare...



Non Registrato ha detto:


> .ieri una persona dopo che gli ho detto che non raggiungo l'orgasmo solo con la penetrazione ma ci sono andata vicino anche solo baciando una persona mi ha detto che sono strana..ed io li gli ho risposto per le righe ma poi stamattina mi sono posta questa domanda..


No mai.
Mi è capitato di avere, baciando intensamente una persona per la quale provo una profonda attrazione, come dire, delle forti reazioni intime, ma non paragonabili al mio orgasmo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusa forse dovevo essere piu chiara...volevo sapere se alle donne capita di raggiungere l'orgasmo senza che gli venga praticato il *sesso orale*...ieri una persona dopo che gli ho detto che non raggiungo l'orgasmo solo con la penetrazione ma ci sono andata vicino anche solo *baciando una persona *mi ha detto che sono strana..ed io li gli ho risposto per le righe ma poi stamattina mi sono posta questa domanda..


 .... mah, avrò fatto sicuramente confusione io...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> .... mah, avrò fatto sicuramente confusione io...


L'avranno capita ?

Claudio.


----------



## ariel (16 Febbraio 2012)

:up:





Eliade ha detto:


> No mai .
> Mi è capitato di avere, baciando intensamente una persona per la quale provo una profonda attrazione, come dire, delle forti reazioni intime, ma non paragonabili al mio orgasmo...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato a quotare...
> 
> No mai.
> Mi è capitato di avere, baciando intensamente una persona per la quale provo una profonda attrazione, come dire, delle forti reazioni intime, ma non paragonabili al mio orgasmo...


Stamattina ho dato qualche tiro di canna, e quindi perdonatemi la battute cretine.

Ma quotare cosa il sesso orale ? 

Claudio.


----------



## Eliade (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Stamattina ho dato qualche tiro di canna, e quindi perdonatemi la battute cretine.
> 
> Ma quotare cosa il sesso orale ?
> 
> Claudio.


Ho sbagliato a prendere il messaggio di riferimento: quotare significa anche prendere un messaggio di un utente e rispondere...non solo "essere d'accordo".
Volevo prendere quello dove lei dice che baciando si è avvicinata praticamente all'orgasmo e spiegare la mia esperienza...no quello dove parla del sesso orale.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato a prendere il messaggio di riferimento: quotare significa anche prendere un messaggio di un utente e rispondere...non solo "essere d'accordo".
> Volevo prendere quello dove lei dice che baciando si è avvicinata praticamente all'orgasmo e spiegare la mia esperienza...no quello dove parla del sesso orale.


auahhahahaahhaah e mi rispondi anche? prrrr 

Claudio.


----------



## ariel (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quali quali quali quali quali ? auaahahahahahahah
> 
> Claudio. ma si può dico io si puòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòò?


emhemh..ti devo rispondere sul serio? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> auahhahahaahhaah e mi rispondi anche? prrrr
> 
> Claudio.


Mah...si....mica l'avevo capito che volevi prendermi in giro...:sonar:
Oggi sono in palla...:condom:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

ariel ha detto:


> emhemh..ti devo rispondere sul serio? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Se mi dai il tempo di dare altri due tiri di canna si! 
Conta fino a 10 poi puoi !!

Claudio.


----------



## ariel (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se mi dai il tempo di dare altri due tiri di canna si!
> Conta fino a 10 poi puoi !!
> 
> Claudio.


non ne hai una anche per me? o se propio non c'è l'hai mi fai fare un tiro.. e poi ti rispondo....appena inizia a fare effetto :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (16 Febbraio 2012)

Per un bacio non so.
Per una stimolazione *esterna (carezze) *della .... mi è capitato 


(NON A ME, alla mia partner!!!)


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

ariel ha detto:


> non ne hai una anche per me? o se propio non c'è l'hai mi fai fare un tiro.. e poi ti rispondo....appena inizia a fare effetto :mrgreen:


Madòò!! quanto mi dispiace!! ho letto troppo tardi! 
PRRRRR

Claudio.


----------



## elena_ (16 Febbraio 2012)

ma che 3D del casso è questo?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ma che 3D del casso è questo?



Infatti il 3d del caxxo è n'altro, non questo! 

Claudio.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

aggiungo qualche altro dettaglio a questo 3d del caxxo......sono con mio marito da quando avavo 16anni è ho avuto solo lui come patner e fin qui tutto ok.ora che la situazione è un pò cambiata mi sono fatta questa domanda...era solo per avere pareri su quello che per me è la verità...forse ho sbagliato a chiedere però sono convinta che è meglio fare una domanda anche se stupida che rimanere nella stupida incertezza


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vi è mai successo di avere degli orgasmi senza che vi venga praticato il sesso orale?


Un/a altro/a? E io che mi illudevo fosse ritornato il solito tran tran


----------



## elena_ (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Un/a altro/a? E io che mi illudevo fosse ritornato il solito tran tran


non ancora
carnevale non è ancora finito


----------



## Markos (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non credo sia possibile....
Si possono provare baciando una persona, verso la quale c'è un'attrazione fisica e mentale non da poco, sensazioni molto forti ma non credo possano essere paragonate ad un orgasmo...
Almeno a mio modesto parere....


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Totalmente senza contatto delle zone erogene...mi pare difficile ma non potrei giurarci...
> 
> Mediante lingua una volta feci venire una ben 7 volte in circa 15minuti...
> ...il suo "ma come fai..." è ancora impresso nella mia mente...



ahahaha grande Cheater...esattamente come amo fare io...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahaha grande Cheater...esattamente come amo fare io...


Ho resistito una volta, adesso no, e la dico!

Ehm auahaahaaahah contate gli orgasmi? e che stiamo al super enalotto? o.... magari erano orgasmi multipli? ma sono sicuro che se ciò fosse accaduto.. voi eravate la a cronometrare  aauahahahahahahahah a che siamo ridotti!!!!!!!!

Claudio.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho resistito una volta, adesso no, e la dico!
> 
> Ehm auahaahaaahah contate gli orgasmi? e che stiamo al super enalotto? o.... magari erano orgasmi multipli? ma sono sicuro che se ciò fosse accaduto.. voi eravate la a cronometrare  aauahahahahahahahah a che siamo ridotti!!!!!!!!
> 
> Claudio.


Contare gli orgasmi? Quando possibile si, quando perdo il conto chiedo: sei venuta vero? Quante volte???

Troietta dei tempi o moglie oggi...come sempre!!!

E tu hai mai fatto venire una donna? O preferisci leggerle romanzi d'amore???


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Contare gli orgasmi? Quando possibile si, quando perdo il conto chiedo: sei venuta vero? Quante volte???
> 
> Troietta dei tempi o moglie oggi...come sempre!!!
> 
> E tu hai mai fatto venire una donna? O preferisci leggerle romanzi d'amore???


Troietta dei tempi? Ma come cazzo parlate. Cheat ho cambiato idea, lasciala stare l'americana va.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Troietta dei tempi? Ma come cazzo parlate. Cheat ho cambiato idea, lasciala stare l'americana va.


binario.... triste e solitario...


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Troietta dei tempi? Ma come cazzo parlate. Cheat ho cambiato idea, lasciala stare l'americana va.


Intendevo dire che sia in una avventura di una notte quando ero single, sia oggi con mia moglie voglio sapere quante volte è venuta la donna con cui ho fatto sesso

Mi piace capirlo da solo, ma se non capisco chiedo


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che sia in una avventura di una notte quando ero single, sia oggi con mia moglie voglio sapere quante volte è venuta la donna con cui ho fatto sesso
> 
> Mi piace capirlo da solo, ma se non capisco chiedo


La tua autostima dipende dagli orgasmi che hanno le donne con cui stai? Sicuro che nessuna abbia mai finto? Sai per il tuo bene


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Contare gli orgasmi? Quando possibile si, quando perdo il conto chiedo: sei venuta vero? Quante volte???
> 
> Troietta dei tempi o moglie oggi...come sempre!!!
> 
> E tu hai mai fatto venire una donna? O preferisci leggerle romanzi d'amore???


Non quantifico in Amore.
Non sono in gara in Amore.
Non mi creo problemi se non viene, spesso c'è di meglio 
Non domando se viene.
Non è una prestazione.
Mi sono scocciato a scrivere tanto non capisci.

Claudio.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> La tua autostima dipende dagli orgasmi che hanno le donne con cui stai? Sicuro che nessuna abbia mai finto? Sai per il tuo bene


Autostima??? Ma che dici???
Quello è piacere...non c'entra l'autostima

Fingere??? Siiii, sicuramente qualcuna avrà anche finto...
...peró visto che in molte hanno voluto rifarlo più volte, magari pur fingendo erano soddisfatte, no???
e comunque cazzi loro...


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Autostima??? Ma che dici???
> Quello è piacere...non c'entra l'autostima
> 
> Fingere??? Siiii, sicuramente qualcuna avrà anche finto...
> ...


Piacere de che? Piacere di chi? Cheat ci sei tu e solo tu. L'amore non sai dove sta di casa. E incazzati pure, cazzi tuoi :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Troietta dei tempi? Ma come cazzo parlate. Cheat ho cambiato idea, lasciala stare l'americana va.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> binario.... triste e solitario...





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non quantifico in Amore.
> Non sono in gara in Amore.
> Non mi creo problemi se non viene, spesso c'è di meglio
> Non domando se viene.
> ...



senso dell'umorismo =  0,000000000000000                    :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

Cara sei venuta? cara ma quante volte? cara che faccio continuo? cara aspè bevo un po d'acqua trattieni l'orgasmo, cara cara caraa 

Claudio.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non quantifico in Amore.
> Non sono in gara in Amore.
> Non mi creo problemi se non viene, spesso c'è di meglio
> Non domando se viene.
> ...


Parlavamo di sesso, non amore...

Hai presente il sesso??? Scopare, trombare, ficcare...

...se lei non viene una volta può capitare...se non viene mai o ha qualche problema o sei una chiavica tu...

...altri che tradimento...li si sarebbe un dramma...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senso dell'umorismo =  0,000000000000000                    :mrgreen:




PRRRRRRRRRR e dammi un bacino su su 


Claudio.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senso dell'umorismo =  0,000000000000000                    :mrgreen:


Quando parlo d'amore io non scherzo Chiara. Per me l'amore è una cosa seria. E il sesso fa parte dell'amore. Nel mio mondo.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Parlavamo di sesso, non amore...
> 
> Hai presente il sesso??? Scopare, trombare, ficcare...
> 
> ...



Mi spiace non conosco il sesso, ma conosco federica francesca et company che conoscevo prima di sposarmi, e tu li conosci ? 

Claudio.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senso dell'umorismo =  0,000000000000000                    :mrgreen:


No dai...loro si divertono...

...tristemente ma si divertono...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Quando parlo d'amore io non scherzo Chiara. Per me l'amore è una cosa seria. E il sesso fa parte dell'amore. Nel mio mondo.


BRAVISSIMA!!!!!!

Claudio.


----------



## Tebe (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Quando parlo d'amore io non scherzo Chiara. Per me l'amore è una cosa seria. E il sesso fa parte dell'amore. Nel mio mondo.


Chiara...i mondi sono vari vero?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Parlavamo di sesso, non amore...
> 
> Hai presente il sesso??? Scopare, trombare, ficcare...
> 
> ...


Cucciolotto, se lei non viene probabilmente è perchè ha dei problemi suoi, difficilmente può capitare che non si venga, ma se ciò avviene tu mi stai facendo capire che... forse ne sai qualcosa? 

Claudio.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi spiace non conosco il sesso, ma conosco federica francesca et company che conoscevo prima di sposarmi, e tu li conosci ?
> 
> Claudio.


Federica è sempre con me...sai che bello quando entra mia moglie in bagno e mi trova con Federica che fa la buona amica...???:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chiara...i mondi sono vari vero?


Già basta rispettarli però

Claudio.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cucciolotto, se lei non viene probabilmente è perchè ha dei problemi suoi, difficilmente può capitare che non si venga, ma se ciò avviene tu mi stai facendo capire che... forse ne sai qualcosa?
> 
> Claudio.


Difficilmente???
le donne che hanno difficoltà a venire non sono poche, eh???

A me comunque intriga più la donna che si bagna...li non si può mentire e dipende da te...
...se poi viene o finge non lo so...di sicuro con me sono venute quasi sempre oppure tutte grandi attrici e mi ca bene


----------



## Tebe (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Già basta rispettarli però
> 
> Claudio.


Esatto. Concordo in pieno.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Federica è sempre con me...sai che bello quando entra mia moglie in bagno e mi trova con Federica che fa la buona amica...???:mrgreen:


Immagino. E' un modo per aumentare l'amore coniugale suppongo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Già basta rispettarli però
> 
> Claudio.



AHO.....ma sei di coccio...ho solo detto che avete un senso dell'umorismo pari a zero,
non ho mancato di rispetto ai vostri principi.


se poi ti offendi per ogni cosa


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Immagino. E' un modo per aumentare l'amore coniugale suppongo


È semplicemente un modo per divertirsi facendo del sano, volgare, passionale e violento sesso con la persona che ami...

...ora non so più se la amo, e nemmeno lei sa se mi ama più...ma sessualmente è sempre tutto perfetto, quasi meglio oserei dire...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Difficilmente???
> le donne che hanno difficoltà a venire non sono poche, eh???
> 
> A me comunque intriga più la donna che si bagna...li non si può mentire e dipende da te...
> ...se poi viene o finge non lo so...di sicuro con me sono venute quasi sempre oppure tutte grandi attrici e mi ca bene


Lo dici dall'alto della tua esperienza? 

O magari se andiamo a fare ricerche, oltre a sapere che queste hanno problemi legate al sesso dall'infanzia, ed in più perchè incontrano degli uomini che sono soltanto dei conigli senza sensibilità ? 

Claudio.

P.S dall'alto del mio pulpito ti dico che se viene te ne accorgi eccome! 

Claudio.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cucciolotto, se lei non viene probabilmente è perchè ha dei problemi suoi, difficilmente può capitare che non si venga, ma se ciò avviene tu mi stai facendo capire che... forse ne sai qualcosa?
> 
> Claudio.


Cucciolotto? :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> AHO.....ma sei di coccio...ho solo detto che avete un senso dell'umorismo pari a zero,
> non ho mancato di rispetto ai vostri principi.
> 
> 
> se poi ti offendi per ogni cosa


Ma quale offendere? 
Non ho letto la tua come offesa. 

Claudio.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> È semplicemente un modo per divertirsi facendo del sano, volgare, passionale e violento sesso con la persona che ami...
> 
> ...ora non so più se la amo, e nemmeno lei sa se mi ama più...ma sessualmente è sempre tutto perfetto, quasi meglio oserei dire...


Talmente perfetto che ti sei scopato un'altra però. Allora dove sta il problema? E non fare il paraculo come al solito dicendo che tanto lo fanno tutti. Cheat perchè lo fa?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Immagino. E' un modo per aumentare l'amore coniugale suppongo


MK posso darti un bacio? madò mi hai fatto capire che se me faccio trovà col pistolino in mano in bagno.... yeahhhh

Scusa Mk.

Claudio.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> P.S dall'alto del mio pulpito ti dico che se viene te ne accorgi eccome!
> 
> Claudio.


Ecco un uomo che conosce le donne :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Cucciolotto? :mrgreen:



Devo ritirare il cucciolotto dici? uffa però

Claudio.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Devo ritirare il cucciolotto dici? uffa però
> 
> Claudio.


No no a Cheat sta benissimo, fa tanto il duro ma sotto sotto... :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ecco un uomo che conosce le donne :up:


Ma solo mia moglie MK
Ma credo che basta avere un po di cervello ed insomma... anche se sei una schiappa certe cose o le percepisci o le capisci.

Claudio.


----------



## Leda (16 Febbraio 2012)

Ma perchè tutti i thread sbracano alla grande in un delirio di OT? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Talmente perfetto che ti sei scopato un'altra però. Allora dove sta il problema? E non fare il paraculo come al solito dicendo che tanto lo fanno tutti. Cheat perchè lo fa?


Cheater ha tradito ma non va a femmine

Ha tradito con una per la quale ha perso la testa dopo mesi di cazzeggio online

Cheater si é innamorato...e oggi sente la mancanza di lei come se fosse un vuoto d'aria...

Pero si è messo sotto...ci sta provando a riparare il matrimonio


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma solo mia moglie MK
> Ma credo che basta avere un po di cervello ed insomma... anche se sei una schiappa certe cose o le percepisci o le capisci.
> 
> Claudio.


Lo si capisce se si fa l'amore in due. Se si sta a pensare solo a se stessi difficile eh.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> No no a Cheat sta benissimo, fa tanto il duro ma sotto sotto... :mrgreen:



Sotto sotto..... ma che ti do che ti do che ti dooo!!

Claudio.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Ma perchè tutti i thread sbracano alla grande in un delirio di OT? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



E' l'ora della canna, unisciti e benvenuta.

Claudio.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo dici dall'alto della tua esperienza?
> 
> O magari se andiamo a fare ricerche, oltre a sapere che queste hanno problemi legate al sesso dall'infanzia, ed in più perchè incontrano degli uomini che sono soltanto dei conigli senza sensibilità ?
> 
> ...


Claudio senti a me:
Scopa di più e flashati meno!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Cheater ha tradito ma non va a femmine
> 
> Ha tradito con una per la quale ha perso la testa dopo mesi di cazzeggio online
> 
> ...


Si si abbiamo letto le motivazioni per le quali stai tentando.

Claudio.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Cheater ha tradito ma non va a femmine
> 
> Ha tradito con una per la quale ha perso la testa dopo mesi di cazzeggio online
> 
> ...


Cheat sì, però non ripararlo diventando una testa di cazzo eh. Ce ne sono già troppe di teste di cazzo in giro. Rinforza il cuore non il cinismo.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si si abbiamo letto le motivazioni per le quali stai tentando.
> 
> Claudio.


ONM amico mio


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sotto sotto..... ma che ti do che ti do che ti dooo!!
> 
> Claudio.


tanto non fai ridere, inutile che insisti


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Cheat sì, però non ripararlo diventando una testa di cazzo eh. Ce ne sono già troppe di teste di cazzo in giro. Rinforza il cuore non il cinismo.


Mi sto impegnando, punto!!!

In nome di ciò che ho provato per mia moglie fino ad un anno fa...!!!


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mi sto impegnando, punto!!!
> 
> In nome di ciò che ho provato per mia moglie fino ad un anno fa...!!!


Che la forza sia in te allora, però scusa se ho qualche dubbio...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Lo si capisce se si fa l'amore in due. Se si sta a pensare solo a se stessi difficile eh.



Già, e credimi come vorrei che per una volta certe persone riuscissero a percepire cosa si nasconde nel vero amore.
Non è soltanto una questione di sesso-amore, ma un po di tutto, di quelle sensazioni che talvolta esplodono all'unisono, e non sto parlando soltanto di sesso.amore. Ma di quei momenti in cui ti ritrovi accanto chi ami, ed insieme percepite quello che pochi conoscono.

Claudio.


----------



## ariel (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' l'ora della canna, unisciti e benvenuta.
> 
> Claudio.


 ah ok allora ora sono in tempo?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tanto non fai ridere, inutile che insisti


Vabbè io rido però prrr

Claudio.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Già, e credimi come vorrei che per una volta certe persone riuscissero a percepire cosa si nasconde nel vero amore.
> Non è soltanto una questione di sesso-amore, ma un po di tutto, di quelle sensazioni che talvolta esplodono all'unisono, e non sto parlando soltanto di sesso.amore. Ma di *quei momenti in cui ti ritrovi accanto chi ami, ed insieme percepite quello che pochi conoscono.*
> 
> Claudio.


Eh già, proprio così Claudio. Proprio così.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Che la forza sia in te allora, però scusa se ho qualche dubbio...


I tuoi dubbi sono assolutamente legittimi 

Non hai nulla di che scusarti...mi spiace solo quando qualcuno spara sentenze, quelle solo il tempo ce le darà


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

ariel ha detto:


> ah ok allora ora sono in tempo?


Certo che si. 

Claudio.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> I tuoi dubbi sono assolutamente legittimi
> 
> Non hai nulla di che scusarti...mi spiace solo quando qualcuno spara sentenze, quelle solo il tempo ce le darà


Io sto solo cercando di salvarti dal lato oscuro Cheat


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> I tuoi dubbi sono assolutamente legittimi
> 
> Non hai nulla di che scusarti...mi spiace solo quando qualcuno spara sentenze, quelle solo il tempo ce le darà



Se lo spara sentenze sono io dimmi dove come e quando, e nel momento in cui mi darai le risposte , dammi il tempo di incollarti tutte le stronzate che hai scritto nei vari 3d.

Amen

Claudio.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Io sto solo cercando di salvarti dal lato oscuro Cheat


O forse dovrei essere io a salvare te dal lato bianco sciatto...

...anche l'oscurità ha il suo perché, sai???:up:


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se lo spara sentenze sono io dimmi dove come e quando, e nel momento in cui mi darai le risposte , dammi il tempo di incollarti tutte le stronzate che hai scritto nei vari 3d.
> 
> Amen
> 
> Claudio.


Claudio ma sei gay???


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> O forse dovrei essere io a salvare te dal lato bianco sciatto...
> 
> ...anche l'oscurità ha il suo perché, sai???:up:


Certo che lo so. Io li ho entrambi i lati, ecco perchè sono sempre così felice e fiera di me e della mia vita


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

Scusate io devo andare mi chiama l'amante. Lascio la canna a voi.

Claudio.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Claudio ma sei gay???


Io devo andare.

Ma poi mi dici che hai contro i gay.

Claudio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Claudio ma sei gay???


Essendo etero, a nome della categoria spero di no.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io devo andare.
> 
> Ma poi mi dici che hai contro i gay.
> 
> Claudio.


Contro i gay nulla...ma sapere che sei gay mi rincuora


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Contare gli orgasmi? Quando possibile si, quando perdo il conto chiedo: sei venuta vero? Quante volte???
> 
> Troietta dei tempi o moglie oggi...come sempre!!!
> 
> E tu hai mai fatto venire una donna? O preferisci leggerle romanzi d'amore???


anch'io lo faccio alle volte,fai benissimo....serve 

quello e'fidanzato con FEDERICA a PALMA..cosa vuoi che faccia venire ad una donna??il mal di testa.....ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Contro i gay nulla...ma sapere che sei gay mi rincuora


:up:


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Claudio ma sei gay???


perché lo trovi adorabile, intelligente , spiritoso  etc  come passante?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anch'io lo faccio alle volte,fai benissimo....serve


Ma no Lothar, ma no... anche tu... MA A COSA SERVE?????? ma no... questa è una roba da invorniti... davvero! l'ultima cosa che serve a una donna... perchè la domanda sorge spontanea: cosa devo fare, mettere fuori una bandierina per fartelo capire? Poi quanti COOOSA???? ma non lo sapete che per noi donne è diverso? ma dico io...


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anch'io lo faccio alle volte,fai benissimo....serve
> 
> quello e'fidanzato con FEDERICA a PALMA..cosa vuoi che faccia venire ad una donna??il mal di testa.....ahahahah


O forse sta con Federica e Pietro...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anch'io lo faccio alle volte,fai benissimo....serve
> 
> quello e'fidanzato con FEDERICA a PALMA..cosa vuoi che faccia venire ad una donna??il mal di testa.....ahahahah


Scusate l'amante mi ha lasciato e rieccomi!!

Ho Ho.. arriva aiuto for the chet.... e che aiuto wuauuu! 

E tu lothar quanti orgasmi hai contato nella tua vita? 

Ti leggo sbavando tutto, e se ero una "femmina" mmmmm ti contattavo sai!! 
Ma dimme una cosa Lothar qua sei per.. che ti do che ti doo evè ? altrimenti che ci farebbe un tipo come te qua.

Claudio.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Contro i gay nulla...ma sapere che sei gay mi rincuora



Mi spiace per te non sono un gay.
Ma il culo te lo sto facendo , visto la figura che ti sto facendo fare  

Claudio.


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate l'amante mi ha lasciato e rieccomi!!
> 
> Ho Ho.. arriva aiuto for the chet.... e che aiuto wuauuu!
> 
> ...


perché ci sono solo sfigati qua, claudio?:unhappy:
non facciamoci autogoal:singleeye:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché ci sono solo sfigati qua, claudio?:unhappy:
> non facciamoci autogoal:singleeye:


auauahuaha, scusami c'hai ragione.

Claudio.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vi è mai successo di avere degli orgasmi senza che vi venga praticato il sesso orale?


Non capisco la domanda?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non capisco la domanda?


Ohh beddamatri santissima!!

Claudio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché ci sono solo sfigati qua, claudio?:unhappy:
> non facciamoci autogoal:singleeye:


In effetti... io non ho senso dell'umorismo, non ho avuto esperienze nella vita e probabilmente non ho mai... ehm... come si deve. Non mi portavo dietro il pallottoliere, capisci?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate l'amante mi ha lasciato e rieccomi!!
> 
> Ho Ho.. arriva aiuto for the chet.... e che aiuto wuauuu!
> 
> ...


Forse per oggi sarebbeil caso di smettere con le cannette......
hahahhahaha


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In effetti... io non ho senso dell'umorismo, non ho avuto esperienze nella vita e probabilmente non ho mai... ehm... come si deve. Non mi portavo dietro il pallottoliere, capisci?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma non eravamo quelli tristi?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> auauahuaha, scusami c'hai ragione.
> 
> Claudio.


allora sei bsx.......prima di nominarmi fai i gargarismi con il Krug...e ricordati che qua'ci sono persone in gamba,intelligenti,furbe..cose che non ti appartengono....

dimmi una cosa..l'hai con Cheat e con me perche'abbiamo l'amante??


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allora sei bsx.......prima di nominarmi fai i gargarismi con il Krug...e ricordati che qua'ci sono persone in gamba,intelligenti,furbe..cose che non ti appartengono....
> 
> dimi una cosa..*l'hai con Cheat e con me perche'abbiamo l'amante*??


Aiuto, non ce la posso fare, mi è venuta la crisi, continuo a ridere da sola come una pazza :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi spiace per te non sono un gay.
> Ma il culo te lo sto facendo , visto la figura che ti sto facendo fare
> 
> Claudio.


errore mio...non se gay...

...sei una "checca maledetta" che è molto peggio...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> O forse sta con Federica e Pietro...


certo amico ma Federica e'un viados.. qundi fanno un bel trenino..scusatye ma non potevo nn scriverla


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allora sei bsx.......prima di nominarmi fai i gargarismi con il Krug...e ricordati che qua'ci sono persone in gamba,intelligenti,furbe..cose che non ti appartengono....
> 
> dimmi una cosa..l'hai con Cheat e con me perche'abbiamo l'amante??


devo correggerti

AVEVO l'amante...e tra l'altro più platonica che altro visto che gli incontri sono stati 3 in 10 mesi per un totale di...15giorni circa passati insieme 

per carità, il tradimento non ha numeri...ma definirla amante mi pare un pizzico eccessivo...purtroppo!!!


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> errore mio...non se gay...
> 
> ...sei una "checca maledetta" che è molto peggio...


anche culattun.......busen...purpu(si dice cosi'da voi no???):mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anche culattun.......busen...purpu(si dice cosi'da voi no???):mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


Lothar FINISCILA.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anche culattun.......busen...purpu(si dice cosi'da voi no???):mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


puppu è catanese...dalle "nostre" parti è più adatto arrusu...

...ma "checca maledetta" è un concetto diverso dall'omosessualità...

la "checca maledetta" è tipo quelle femmine sempre arrabbiate, che se la tirano, che si sentono tutte loro, adorano sparlare e tramare, provano invidia e fanno dell'ipocrisia uno status...odiano uomini e donne, più le donne...
...solo che essendo fisicamente uomo, non è gay ma CHECCA MALEDETTA


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anche culattun.......busen...purpu(si dice cosi'da voi no???):mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


BONA LE'... per favore


----------



## geko (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> MK posso darti un bacio?
> 
> Claudio.


No.

Non ho tempo per leggere il resto del thread... Ma qualcosa mi dice che non mi perdo granché. :mrgreen:

Mk, smettila di zoccoleggiare con Cheat.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Non ho tempo per leggere il resto del thread... Ma qualcosa mi dice che non mi perdo granché. :mrgreen:
> 
> Mk, smettila di zoccoleggiare con Cheat.


ma dai :mrgreen:

MK è un amore di ragazza...mi pizzica ma mi vuole bene, e anche io gliene voglio...

uguale sarà con claudio quando ammetterà la sua omosessualità :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> puppu è catanese...dalle "nostre" parti è più adatto arrusu...
> 
> ...ma "checca maledetta" è un concetto diverso dall'omosessualità...
> 
> ...


...sei veramente divertente


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allora sei bsx.......prima di nominarmi fai i gargarismi con il Krug...e ricordati che qua'ci sono persone in gamba,intelligenti,furbe..cose che non ti appartengono....
> 
> dimmi una cosa..l'hai con Cheat e con me perche'abbiamo l'amante??


Mi perdoni sua santità
Posso rientrare nelle sua grazie ? 
Leggerla è istruttivo sa, una cosa l'ho imparata, posso dirla ? ok grazie, ho imparato come mollare l'amante, come? non dicendogli nulla no! e che c'è vole!! 
N'altra cosa ho imparato, la dico, posso evè ? grazie  da adesso conto gli orgasmi. che goduria!! 
Si si c'è l'ho con voi, ma solo per un motivo, sono davvero gay e leggere UOMINI  come voi e non potervi avere mi distrugge dentro!!

Claudio.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Non ho tempo per leggere il resto del thread... Ma qualcosa mi dice che non mi perdo granché. :mrgreen:
> 
> Mk, smettila di zoccoleggiare con Cheat.



auahahahahahahahahaha.

Claudio.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Non ho tempo per leggere il resto del thread... Ma qualcosa mi dice che non mi perdo granché. :mrgreen:
> 
> Mk, smettila di zoccoleggiare con Cheat.


Ma non zoccoleggio, uffi. Cerco di salvarlo dal lato oscuro . Va beh stasera mi faccio perdonare, promesso :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> errore mio...non se gay...
> 
> ...sei una "checca maledetta" che è molto peggio...





lothar57 ha detto:


> certo amico ma Federica e'un viados.. qundi fanno un bel trenino..scusatye ma non potevo nn scriverla





lothar57 ha detto:


> anche culattun.......busen...purpu(si dice cosi'da voi no???):mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


se la vostra virilità è pari all'apertura mentale ho paura che vi sarà difficile rendere felice una donna.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se la vostra virilità è pari all'apertura mentale ho paura che vi sarà difficile rendere felice una donna.


:up:


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> puppu è catanese...dalle "nostre" parti è più adatto arrusu...
> 
> ...ma "checca maledetta" è un concetto diverso dall'omosessualità...
> 
> ...


AHAHAH a Napoli si chiamano "ricchioni o femminielli"  la loro cattiveria e' famosa.



I gay sono dei signori, sono UOMINI non facciamo confusione please


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma dai :mrgreen:
> 
> MK è un amore di ragazza...mi pizzica ma mi vuole bene, e anche io gliene voglio...
> 
> uguale sarà con claudio quando ammetterà la sua omosessualità :up:


Scusa geko ma non posso trattenermi.
the.. te stava a pijà per il culo!! 

Ma lui non è gay però.

Claudio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se la vostra virilità è pari all'apertura mentale ho paura che vi sarà difficile rendere felice una donna.


:up:


----------



## geko (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma dai :mrgreen:
> 
> *MK è un amore di ragazza...mi pizzica ma mi vuole bene, e anche io gliene voglio...
> *
> uguale sarà con claudio quando ammetterà la sua omosessualità :up:





MK ha detto:


> Ma non zoccoleggio, uffi. Cerco di salvarlo dal lato oscuro . Va beh stasera mi faccio perdonare, promesso :mrgreen:


Donna :mrgreen: Ti do ben 10 minuti per sistemare la cosa in grassetto. Intanto io tiro fuori la frusta...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi perdoni sua santità
> Posso rientrare nelle sua grazie ?
> Leggerla è istruttivo sa, una cosa l'ho imparata, posso dirla ? ok grazie, ho imparato come mollare l'amante, come? non dicendogli nulla no! e che c'è vole!!
> N'altra cosa ho imparato, la dico, posso evè ? grazie  da adesso conto gli orgasmi. che goduria!!
> ...


non posso sottrarmi all'invito delle amiche Sbri e Mk...ma l'ultima parola come sempre l'ho io..
allora invornito di un patacca sappi che non solo non ho mollato nessuna,la sento ancora,ma che sto iniziando una nuova storia con stragnocca,che a te non ti noterebbe neanche se fossi l'unico uomo al mondo..

si alle volte li conto..qualche giorno fa'a casa l'ho fatto..e non sono stati pochi..tie'......mo va a fer quel eter..Sbri non tradurre..
no amico io e Cheat assieme cacciamo femmine e beviamo Corvo bianco gelato...che ne dici Cheat??


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se la vostra virilità è pari all'apertura mentale ho paura che vi sarà difficile rendere felice una donna.


rendere felice una donna???

ancora??? no basta :mrgreen: 

la mia apertura mentale è totale...adoro i froci, però le checce maledette sono pericolose...c'è cattiveria profonda...


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Donna :mrgreen: Ti do ben 10 minuti per sistemare la cosa in grassetto. Intanto *io tiro fuori la frusta*...


Di già? Ma non è ancora sera :mrgreen:. Su dai ha scritto che mi vuole bene mica che mi ama no? Cheat per favore ritira quello che hai detto. Adesso. Subito. Altrimenti ti spedisco sul primo volo per gli States.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ma non zoccoleggio, uffi. Cerco di salvarlo dal lato oscuro . Va beh stasera mi faccio perdonare, promesso :mrgreen:


di solito non perdo tempo a fare certe precisazioni sul forum

però accusare gli uomini ( leggi Lothar) di essere qua per broccolare
e poi fare queste uscite


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> di solito non perdo tempo a fare certe precisazioni sul forum
> 
> però accusare gli uomini ( leggi Lothar) di essere qua per broccolare
> e poi fare queste uscite


Se ti infastidisce non leggere.


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> rendere felice una donna???
> 
> ancora??? no basta :mrgreen:
> 
> la mia apertura mentale è totale...adoro *i froci*, però le checce maledette sono pericolose...c'è cattiveria profonda...


si nota


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non posso sottrarmi all'invito delle amiche Sbri e Mk...ma l'ultima parola come sempre l'ho io..
> allora invornito di un patacca sappi che non solo non ho mollato nessuna,la sento ancora,ma che sto iniziando una nuova storia con stragnocca,che a te non ti noterebbe neanche se fossi l'unico uomo al mondo..
> 
> si alle volte li conto..qualche giorno fa'a casa l'ho fatto..e non sono stati pochi..tie'......mo va a fer quel eter..Sbri non tradurre..
> no amico io e Cheat assieme cacciamo femmine e beviamo Corvo bianco gelato...che ne dici Cheat??


di bianco gelato accetto solo chardonnay...perdonami...oppure champagne o per lo meno ferrari :up:

il vino per me è rosso...cioè esiste IL VINO e poi il vino bianco che è una bibita dissetante 

ma devo ammettere di non potere minimamente paragonarmi alla vostra grandezza mio maestro...io femminaro lo fui e chissà magari un giorno lo tornerò...per adesso il maledetto ammore mi condiziona ancora troppo :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non posso sottrarmi all'invito delle amiche Sbri e Mk...ma l'ultima parola come sempre l'ho io..
> allora invornito di un patacca sappi che non solo non ho mollato nessuna,la sento ancora,ma che sto iniziando una nuova storia con stragnocca,che a te non ti noterebbe neanche se fossi l'unico uomo al mondo..
> 
> si alle volte li conto..qualche giorno fa'a casa l'ho fatto..e non sono stati pochi..tie'......mo va a fer quel eter..Sbri non tradurre..
> no amico io e Cheat assieme cacciamo femmine e beviamo Corvo bianco gelato...che ne dici Cheat??



Sua santità è vero sono brutto molto brutto e mai potrei permettermi quello che lei può.

A dicembre che dicevi di una certa tizia , del regalino delle telefonate, di lasciarla, e che non ti telefonava e speravi che... e magari finalmente potevi... siculu sugnu e non scordo! 

posso fare l'eter con te  ciccino mio ? 
Concordo per una cosa tu e chet solo di femmine potete parlare, ma non di donne.

Claudio.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> si nota


ahahahahahahaha :rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Di già? Ma non è ancora sera :mrgreen:. Su dai ha scritto che mi vuole bene mica che mi ama no? Cheat per favore ritira quello che hai detto. Adesso. Subito. Altrimenti ti spedisco sul primo volo per gli States.


no gioia...occhio a non scherzare col fuoco...

...se torno in USA sarà per sempre..........




.........o almeno per un mese


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sua santità è vero sono brutto molto brutto e mai potrei permettermi quello che lei può.
> 
> A dicembre che dicevi di una certa tizia , del regalino delle telefonate, di lasciarla, e che non ti telefonava e speravi che... e magari finalmente potevi... siculu sugnu e non scordo!
> 
> ...


sai dove sta il bello???

che le femmine vogliono giustamente sempre essere trattate da donne...ma poi a letto, pretendono di tornare FEMMINE...

...ma tu questo non l'hai colto...!!!


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no gioia...occhio a non scherzare col fuoco...
> 
> *...se torno in USA sarà per sempre..........*
> 
> ...


Evvai!!!!!! Infatti io intendevo per sempre eh. PS non chiamarmi gioia


----------



## geko (16 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> di solito non perdo tempo a fare certe precisazioni sul forum
> 
> però accusare gli uomini ( leggi Lothar) di essere qua per broccolare
> e poi fare queste uscite


Ma no Chiara, Mk ed io scherziamo no? Anche Tebe si diverte così. E poi secondo me Lothy qui non broccoleggia!


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma no Chiara, Mk ed io scherziamo no? Anche Tebe si diverte così. E poi secondo me *Lothy qui non broccoleggia*!


Pure per me. Qui no.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Evvai!!!!!! Infatti io intendevo per sempre eh. PS *non chiamarmi gioia*


mi perdoni signora...

...saranno i fumi delle canne di claudio che arrivano fin qui...

a proposito...troppe canne causano disfunzione erettile, ehhh???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Se ti infastidisce non leggere.


Hai poco da fare la tipa new age innamorata dell'ammmore
il cazzo ti piace come piace a tutte
anche senza ammmore

sei single, non so se piacente o meno in quanto non ti ho mai vista
e goditi sta cazzo di vita senza ipocrisie 
e senza cercare di apparire quella che non sei


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sai dove sta il bello???
> 
> che le femmine vogliono giustamente sempre essere trattate da donne...ma poi a letto, pretendono di tornare FEMMINE...
> 
> ...ma tu questo non l'hai colto...!!!


-


Già sigh!

E questo unito al super enalotto-goduaria-numerata  fanno di me un straccio di uomo!

Ahhh come vi invidio! 

auahahaaaahhah mi immaggino  me che conta quante volte viene auahahahaha madò io muoiooo muoioooooooo auahahahaha

Claudio.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai poco da fare la tipa new age innamorata dell'ammmore
> il cazzo ti piace come piace a tutte
> anche senza ammmore
> 
> ...


.....e dopo questa mi sono innamorato


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mi perdoni signora...
> 
> ...saranno i fumi delle canne di claudio che arrivano fin qui...
> 
> a proposito...troppe canne causano disfunzione erettile, ehhh???


E tu come lo sai? auahhahaha

Claudio.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai poco da fare la tipa new age innamorata dell'ammmore
> il cazzo ti piace come piace a tutte
> anche senza ammmore
> 
> ...


Single? E che ne sai? E soprattutto che cazzo ne sai della mia vita fuori di qui? Con rispetto parlando ovviamente.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E tu come lo sai? auahhahaha
> 
> Claudio.


:up:


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> -
> 
> 
> Già sigh!
> ...


una ficcata, una fattela...

...e poi vieni a scrivere nei 3 minuti successivi l'orgasmo...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai poco da fare la tipa new age innamorata dell'ammmore
> il cazzo ti piace come piace a tutte
> anche senza ammmore
> 
> ...


stavano a scherzare!!! 

Claudio.


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai poco da fare la tipa new age innamorata dell'ammmore
> *il cazzo ti piace come piace a tutte
> *anche senza ammmore
> 
> ...


:racchia:


ci devo pensare:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E tu come lo sai? auahhahaha
> 
> Claudio.


perchè i miei coetanei cannaioli lamentano qualche problema...

...io ho sempre fatto poche canne e ho la minkia sempre piena...

...ma sarò fortunato :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> una ficcata, una fattela...
> 
> ...e poi vieni a scrivere nei 3 minuti successivi l'orgasmo...


Scusassi.. ehm la mia o la sua ? e se la sua me dici a che numero ? thank's

Claudio.


----------



## geko (16 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il cazzo ti piace come piace a tutte


Calmini eh! Tanto io sono gay, come Claudio. :rotfl:

Clà, cucciolotto, che fai stasera? :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> perchè i miei coetanei cannaioli lamentano qualche problema...
> 
> ...io ho sempre fatto poche canne e ho la minkia sempre piena...
> 
> ...ma sarò fortunato :up:


Io pensavo che davvero tu ti facessi le canne, ma sono serissimo eh. ma sai perchè ? perchè le canne distruggono le cellule del cervello! 

Claudio.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> di bianco gelato accetto solo chardonnay...perdonami...oppure champagne o per lo meno ferrari :up:
> 
> il vino per me è rosso...cioè esiste IL VINO e poi il vino bianco che è una bibita dissetante
> 
> ma devo ammettere di non potere minimamente paragonarmi alla vostra grandezza mio maestro...io femminaro lo fui e chissà magari un giorno lo tornerò...per adesso il maledetto ammore mi condiziona ancora troppo :mrgreen:


da anni bevo solo Ferrari,alla faccia della grandeur.. e del loro patetico presidente..rosso..esamino...Sangiovese..Merlot..Inferno...Barbaresco o Barolo??
ahahah maestro a me...:mexican:.....non so piu cosa sto facendo...pero'meglio cosi che checca


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Calmini eh! Tanto io sono gay, come Claudio. :rotfl:
> 
> Clà, cucciolotto, che fai stasera? :mrgreen:


auahhaahahahahah muoiooo!! 

Prima una domanda! mi porti a cena? e se si chi paga? 
ciao pucci pucci 
Claudio.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> da anni bevo solo Ferrari,alla faccia della grandeur.. e del loro patetico presidente..rosso..esamino...Sangiovese..Merlot..Inferno...Barbaresco o Barolo??
> ahahah maestro a me...:mexican:.....non so piu cosa sto facendo...pero'*meglio cosi che checca*


BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, mo' smettila eh.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusassi.. ehm la mia o la sua ? e se la sua me dici a che numero ? thank's
> 
> Claudio.


mia o sua che???

se ti riferisci all'orgasmo (a cui "stranamente" ti ci riferiresti al femminile) intendo al tuo...al primo, o mi vuoi dire che sei uno stallone e dopo il primo ne hai ancora???

io necessito di almeno 20minuti con un paio di sigarette e un po' di sky sport per fare la seconda...calcio inglese preferibilmente...


----------



## elena_ (16 Febbraio 2012)

io l'avevo detto che era un 3D del cazzo


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io pensavo che davvero tu ti facessi le canne, ma sono serissimo eh. ma sai perchè ? perchè le canne distruggono le cellule del cervello!
> 
> Claudio.


no...le cellule del cervello me le sono distrutte a forza di ficcare...IN TUTTO IL MONDO...

però...che goduria :up:


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> io l'avevo detto che era un 3D del cazzo


Sarà la primavera, altro che carnevale :mrgreen:. Poi sai Elena noi si è talmente tristi che si passa le ore a scherzare...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai poco da fare la tipa new age innamorata dell'ammmore
> il cazzo ti piace come piace a tutte
> anche senza ammmore
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> da anni bevo solo Ferrari,alla faccia della grandeur.. e del loro patetico presidente..rosso..esamino...Sangiovese..Merlot..Inferno...Barbaresco o Barolo??
> ahahah maestro a me...:mexican:.....non so piu cosa sto facendo...pero'meglio cosi *che checca*


mai pigiato in vita mia , lo faccio ora qui ne      ll'unico modo che mi è congeniale.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> da anni bevo solo Ferrari,alla faccia della grandeur.. e del loro patetico presidente..rosso..esamino...Sangiovese..Merlot..Inferno...Barbaresco o Barolo??
> ahahah maestro a me...:mexican:.....non so piu cosa sto facendo...pero'meglio cosi che checca


assolutamente si amico mio...il ferrari vale molto più di tanti champagne...

merlot su tutti...un barolo è sempre un barolo...ma se vuoi ottenere il meglio di me portami una bottiglia di ornellaia o sassicaia...

delle mie parti ti consiglio il cerasuolo...altissimo livello fin troppo sbobbato...


----------



## Tebe (16 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma no Chiara, Mk ed io scherziamo no? *Anche Tebe si diverte così. *E poi secondo me Lothy qui non broccoleggia!


No no, io sono seria! Meno male che non sono gelosa!


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mia o sua che???
> 
> se ti riferisci all'orgasmo (a cui "stranamente" ti ci riferiresti al femminile) intendo al tuo...al primo, o mi vuoi dire che sei uno stallone e dopo il primo ne hai ancora???
> 
> io necessito di almeno 20minuti con un paio di sigarette e un po' di sky sport per fare la seconda...calcio inglese preferibilmente...


Cucciolo provami!! e saprai che anche l'uomo può avere orgasmi multipli! 

Claudio.


----------



## geko (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> auahhaahahahahah muoiooo!!
> 
> Prima una domanda! mi porti a cena? e se si chi paga?
> ciao pucci pucci
> Claudio.


Chiamami come vuoi ma non pucci pucci, ok? Tu come lo vedi Bubi? Oppure 'Puppiceddu miu'? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sarà la primavera, altro che carnevale :mrgreen:


... adesso passano alle misure... che è, mangiato bistecche di jena oggi?


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... adesso passano alle misure... che è, mangiato bistecche di jena oggi?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Sbri attenta che sei new age pure tu eh, però non ti chiedo se ehm... 
Ah scusa sei piacente o meno? E' importante sai. :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cucciolo provami!! e saprai che anche l'uomo può avere orgasmi multipli!
> 
> Claudio.


dimmi almeno che la domenica vai allo stadio...ti prego...una cosa da uomo dimmela...

...oppure ammetti l'omosessualità...

sei un ibrido...un camaleonte...un amorfo o cosa???

dai...dimmi che anche tu la domenica diventi animale e vai in curva nord!!! TI PREGO


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Chiamami come vuoi ma non pucci pucci, ok? Tu come lo vedi Bubi? Oppure 'Puppiceddu miu'? :mrgreen:



Ti odio! ti odio ma mi piaci! si ti voglio chiaro e deciso!! così si fa! 

Ciao bubi 

Claudio.


----------



## geko (16 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no, io sono seria! Meno male che non sono gelosa!


Mi vuoi anche adesso che sono gay? Ma allora è ammmmore!!! :carneval:


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dimmi almeno che la domenica vai allo stadio...ti prego...una cosa da uomo dimmela...


Perchè un uomo che non va allo stadio non è un uomo? Ussignur...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dimmi almeno che la domenica vai allo stadio...ti prego...una cosa da uomo dimmela...
> 
> ...oppure ammetti l'omosessualità...
> 
> ...


Sconosco il calcio! ma se sua signoria dice che serve per diventare macho! .... 

Però sai ho una voce mooolto acuta e so gridare  

Claudio.

Mi dispiace per chi ha letto tutte queste.... ma insomma.. 

Notte.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè un uomo che non va allo stadio non è un uomo? Ussignur...


volevo fare la stessa domanda.....


----------



## JON (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè un uomo che non va allo stadio non è un uomo? Ussignur...


Oddio....mi viene il proverbio.....

Parlando s'impara.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Sbri attenta che sei new age pure tu eh, però non ti chiedo se ehm...
> Ah scusa sei piacente o meno? E' importante sai. :mrgreen:


No, non come a tutte, cara... non potrei mai, no? Ed evidentemente sono una vecchia carampana... vorrei ma non posso, no?


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè un uomo che non va allo stadio non è un uomo? Ussignur...


un uomo che non va allo stadio, che odia le donne, che non concepisce il sesso, che parla solo di amore e romanzi, che ciritica tutto e tutti, che si sente un disgraziato, uno sfigato, che tratta gli uomini come bestie???

...boh...fatico a definirlo uomo...


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sconosco il calcio! ma se sua signoria dice che serve per diventare macho! ....
> 
> Però sai ho una voce mooolto acuta e so gridare
> 
> ...


mai fatto braccio di ferro??? solo barby??? :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sconosco il calcio! ma se sua signoria dice che serve per diventare macho! ....
> 
> Però sai ho una voce mooolto acuta e so gridare
> 
> ...



sarai uno da pallamano..visto che di palma sei forte...e sicuramente ieri sera invece di Milan Arsenal hai visto''Storia della minchia nei secoli''oppure il film dei cowboys ''diversi''.....e domani sera invece di Inter Bologna(2 secco.e nessuno fiati)...vedrai''femminello amore mio''


----------



## Tebe (16 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mi vuoi anche adesso che sono gay? Ma allora è ammmmore!!! :carneval:


Non hai idea io e i gay...Non. Hai. Idea.
No, non è ancora ammore con te. Per ora ho solo una sbandata...ma non sei l'unico. Ho anche puntato un altro...sai....per il diritto di scelta e...*orgasmo,rimanendo in tema del 3d* rotfl


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sarai uno da pallamano..visto che di palma sei forte...e sicuramente ieri sera invece di Milan Arsenal hai visto''Storia della minchia nei secoli''oppure il film dei cowboys ''diversi''.....e domani sera invece di Inter Bologna(2 secco.e nessuno fiati)...vedrai''femminello amore mio''


più che altro pensavo al 29maggio scorso...quando un milione di palermitani soffrivano per una storica finale di coppa italia...

...lui sarà stato a leggere un romanzo d'amore fumandosi un paio di canne...

ERRRR MITRA CE VORREBBE :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> più che altro pensavo al 29maggio scorso...quando un milione di palermitani soffrivano per una storica finale di coppa italia...
> 
> ...lui sarà stato a leggere un romanzo d'amore fumandosi un paio di canne...
> 
> ERRRR MITRA CE VORREBBE :mrgreen:


Io facevo il tifo pe voi...........


----------



## JON (16 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io facevo il tifo pe voi...........


Aspettavi che uscissero di casa per andare allo stadio?


----------



## Markos (16 Febbraio 2012)

Maronna che discussione è saltata fuori....
Sul resto non mi esprimo ma mi sento di ammettere senza riserve di non aver mai contato gli orgasmi della mia partner del momento....
Non mi ritengo una macchina del sesso ma quando sono con una ragazza che mi piace (se la amo poi ancora di più ovviamente) cerco di metterci l'anima e mi lascio trasportare dalle emozioni..
Non mi passa neanche per l'anticamera del cervello l'idea di contare gli orgasmi in quei momenti...


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io facevo il tifo pe voi...........


...e io piangevo...lì, dentro l'olimpico insieme ad altri 45mila malati come me...

...meglio che non ci penso...


----------



## Tubarao (16 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Aspettavi che uscissero di casa per andare allo stadio?


No. Solo che noi abbiamo perso quella dell'anno prima e quegli strisciati che giocavano con loro non li posso vedere più di tanto ultimamente.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> più che altro pensavo al 29maggio scorso...quando un milione di palermitani soffrivano per una storica finale di coppa italia...
> 
> ...lui sarà stato a leggere un romanzo d'amore fumandosi un paio di canne...
> 
> ERRRR MITRA CE VORREBBE :mrgreen:


vista e sofferto anch'io con voi...neutrale ma meglio Palermo dell'Inter...tu Cheat eri un bimbo quando all'Olimpico vincemmo la Coopa Italia propriocontro di voi,Bulgarelli rigore..io c'ero,,,rischiato le botte da tuoi...:mexican:.ma che dico e'stato 40anni fa'..ahahahahah..povero Lothar


----------



## Tubarao (16 Febbraio 2012)

E per quanto riguarda l'argomento del thread, per quanto mi riguarda.....un uomo...un avatar  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Markos (16 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io facevo il tifo pe voi...........


Anch'io....
Ci ho sperato veramente....


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Markos ha detto:


> Maronna che discussione è saltata fuori....
> Sul resto non mi esprimo ma mi sento di ammettere senza riserve di non aver mai contato gli orgasmi della mia partner del momento....
> Non mi ritengo una macchina del sesso ma quando sono con una ragazza che mi piace (se la amo poi ancora di più ovviamente) cerco di metterci l'anima e mi lascio trasportare dalle emozioni..
> Non mi passa neanche per l'anticamera del cervello l'idea di contare gli orgasmi in quei momenti...


perchè ovviamente qui i puristi hanno esasperato l'argomento

io non dicevo che "conto a tipo calcolatore"...ma mi rendo conto di quante volte una viene (o finge di venire )

ricordavo solo quel dettaglio di quella volta nella quale la tipa venne 7 volte...non avevo contato...glielo chiesi perchè sapevo che erano più delle solite 2-3 che al massimo avevo vissuto...
...e dopo il suo "ma come fai" glielo chiesi..."ben 7 rispose"...mi sentii tipo John Travolta a spasso per Manhattan con Staying Alive di colonna sonora...esaltatissimo 

cioè...una cazzata...piccole glorie del momento...che piacciono!!!


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vista e sofferto anch'io con voi...neutrale ma meglio Palermo dell'Inter...tu Cheat eri un bimbo quando all'Olimpico vincemmo la Coopa Italia propriocontro di voi,Bulgarelli rigore..io c'ero,,,rischiato le botte da tuoi...:mexican:.ma che dico e'stato 40anni fa'..ahahahahah..povero Lothar


coppa rubata amico mio...nemmeno ero nato...

ricordo che bulgarelli anni fa ammise il "tuffo" 

poi ne perdemmo un'altra contro la juve nel 79...e con l'anno scorso sono 3...che culo!!!


----------



## JON (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> perchè ovviamente qui i puristi hanno esasperato l'argomento
> 
> io non dicevo che "conto a tipo calcolatore"...ma mi rendo conto di quante volte una viene (o finge di venire )
> 
> ...


Cioè....7 a 1. Hai perso!


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Cioè....7 a 1. Hai perso!


uno???

ahh vero...uno lo feci anche io ahahahahahahaha:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> coppa rubata amico mio...nemmeno ero nato...
> 
> ricordo che bulgarelli anni fa ammise il "tuffo"
> 
> poi ne perdemmo un'altra contro la juve nel 79...e con l'anno scorso sono 3...che culo!!!



Non parliamo di finali perse all'Olimpico per favore.  Ho ancora negli occhi due Campioni del Mondo come Conti e Graziani che spedirono i loro rigori in curva. Grazie.


----------



## Markos (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> perchè ovviamente qui i puristi hanno esasperato l'argomento
> 
> io non dicevo che "conto a tipo calcolatore"...ma mi rendo conto di quante volte una viene (o finge di venire )
> 
> ...


Ok grazie concetto chiaro....


----------



## geko (16 Febbraio 2012)

Che thread... Si è passati dagli orgasmi fantasma, alle donne che amano i cazzi, alla *MAGGGICA!!! *:up:


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non parliamo di finali perse all'Olimpico per favore.  Ho ancora negli occhi due Campioni del Mondo come Conti e Graziani che spedirono i loro rigori in curva. Grazie.


eh ma qualche altro piacere te lo sei passato...io no 

giugno 2001...roma-parma...

...c'ero anche io :up:


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Che thread... Si è passati dagli orgasmi fantasma, alle donne che amano i cazzi, alla *MAGGGICA!!! *:up:


cioè si è parlato di gnocca e di calcio, il massimo...infatti claudio è sparito...poi uno dice.......


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non parliamo di finali perse all'Olimpico per favore.  Ho ancora negli occhi due Campioni del Mondo come Conti e Graziani che spedirono i loro rigori in curva. Grazie.



eranoi loro??e quelle maledetta partita che purtroppo la Roma perse ai rigori con il Liverpool??o sbaglio??


----------



## Tebe (16 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E per quanto riguarda l'argomento del thread, per quanto mi riguarda.....un uomo...un avatar  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


TUBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!! Mi sono catapultata dalla scrivania!!!!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> cioè si è parlato di gnocca e di calcio, il massimo...infatti claudio è sparito...poi uno dice.......


ahahhahah,,allora visto che noi al massimo ci salviamo,dico Forza Udinese,Guidolin e'il migliore allenatore d'Italia,mi piace anche vedere giocare il Napoli,il Palermo,la Roma a sprazzi..il Diavolo ieri sera..quello e'calcio..


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahhahah,,allora visto che noi al massimo ci salviamo,dico Forza Udinese,Guidolin e'il migliore allenatore d'Italia,mi piace anche vedere giocare il Napoli,il Palermo,la Roma a sprazzi..il Diavolo ieri sera..quello e'calcio..


guidolin è bravo ma appena va un attimo in crisi...non regge la pressione e sbrocca...chianciananna lo chiamavamo noi oppure "fintu parrinu"

il palermo di delio rossi...ahhhhh quello si era spettacolo...solo che per presidente abbiamo un folle...in senso buono e non...

ieri il milan visto a sprazzi...evito di guardare "strisciate" che mi stanno sul kaiser...e poi c'era un filmone: CASINO'
............


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (16 Febbraio 2012)

*CARA Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai poco da fare la tipa new age innamorata dell'ammmore
> il cazzo ti piace come piace a tutte
> anche senza ammmore
> 
> ...



La verita' non si dice e' proibito   e' OFF-LIMIT specialmente nel forum, OK?

CHI lo fa e' segnata per SEMPRE 


TU benetetta figliola sei fi troppo chiara, spontanea 


ps capita mi sono?


Ciao bella


----------



## geko (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahhahah,,allora visto che noi al massimo ci salviamo,dico Forza Udinese,Guidolin e'il migliore allenatore d'Italia,mi piace anche vedere giocare il Napoli,il Palermo,la Roma a sprazzi..il Diavolo ieri sera..quello e'calcio..


Lothy a me ultimamente nessuna squadra da più soddisfazioni dell'Inter! :rotfl:Amalaaa, pazza inter amalaaa! 

Chiedo simpaticamente scusa agli interisti!


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> La verita' non si dice e' proibito   e' OFF-LIMIT specialmente nel forum, OK?
> 
> CHI lo fa e' segnata per SEMPRE
> 
> ...


ah ma il tuo nick è "la baNNata"...chissà perchè mi ero convinto fosse "la baGNata" e per questo evitavo di darti corda :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (16 Febbraio 2012)

*Bè*

Bè mi piace molto guidolin....vi raccomando sannino del siena,adoro zeman anche se non vincerà mai nulla,l'arsenal ieri non è neanche atterrato a linate,delio rossi persona seria e preparata,da tifoso del napoli dico:Mazzarri grazie di tutto...adesso vai a cagare......!!!!


----------



## Markos (16 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Lothy a me ultimamente nessuna squadra da più soddisfazioni dell'Inter! :rotfl:Amalaaa, pazza inter amalaaa!
> 
> Chiedo simpaticamente scusa agli interisti!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (16 Febbraio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> adoro zeman


Anche io ahahah ha lo stesso mio carattere


----------



## oscuro (16 Febbraio 2012)

*Zeman*

Se in italia ci fosse più gente come questo SIGNORE saremmo un paese migliore......!!!!!


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè mi piace molto guidolin....vi raccomando sannino del siena,adoro zeman anche se non vincerà mai nulla,l'arsenal ieri non è neanche atterrato a linate,delio rossi persona seria e preparata,da tifoso del napoli dico:Mazzarri grazie di tutto...adesso vai a cagare......!!!!


su mazzarri aggiungo:
insopportabile...inadeguato a certi livelli proprio come persona!!!


----------



## oscuro (16 Febbraio 2012)

*Cheater*

Appunto....se ti và vatti a leggere la storia di Buso e mazzarri....parlo dell'allenatore morto un paio di mesi fà di un brutto male......!!Mazzarri è un piagnisteo continuo....si vince è merito suo, si perde....colpa della neve.....una chiavica!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Lothy a me ultimamente nessuna squadra da più soddisfazioni dell'Inter! :rotfl:Amalaaa, pazza inter amalaaa!
> 
> Chiedo simpaticamente scusa agli interisti!


ahahahha che gioia mi ha dato il Novara..sara'ns concorrente ma chi se ne frega....antipatico Moratti..la squadra..il coloroe delle maglie..qua'e'vista malissimo,,sai la storia dello scudetto 1964..noi la ricordiamo bene.
Personalmente meglio il Modena o il Cesena....dell'Inter..
occhio che domani sera noi forse .....non lo scrivo...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto....se ti và vatti a leggere la storia di Buso e mazzarri....parlo dell'allenatore morto un paio di mesi fà di un brutto male......!!Mazzarri è un piagnisteo continuo....si vince è merito suo, si perde....colpa della neve.....una chiavica!!!!


Buso qui'veniva chiamato la bibbia del calcio..Mazzari e De laurentiis super antipatici..il primo e'insopportabile..ma grande mister


----------



## Tubarao (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahha che gioia mi ha dato il Novara..sara'ns concorrente ma chi se ne frega....antipatico Moratti..la squadra..il coloroe delle maglie..qua'e'vista malissimo,,sai la storia dello scudetto 1964..noi la ricordiamo bene.
> Personalmente meglio il Modena o il Cesena....dell'Inter..
> occhio che domani sera noi forse .....non lo scrivo...


Se giocate come avete giocato con noi a Roma.....ve la combattete....
Se giocate come avete giocato con noi a Bologna....ve la combattete uguale.....


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se giocate come avete giocato con noi a Roma.....ve la combattete....
> Se giocate come avete giocato con noi a Bologna....ve la combattete uguale.....



La Roma vinse qua'meritatamente,giocando un gran calcio,a Roma se avesse vinto il Bologna  ci sarebbe stato.Sai Tuba io ero scettico ma il merito e'della difesa a 3,che diventa a 5 alle volte quando i 2 di meta campo ritornano.
Ma dipende dalla ''testa''nerazzurra...certo il Bo non ha niente da perdere..loro tanto


----------



## Tubarao (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> La Roma vinse qua'meritatamente,giocando un gran calcio,a Roma se avesse vinto il Bologna  ci sarebbe stato.Sai Tuba io ero scettico ma il merito e'della difesa a 3,che diventa a 5 alle volte quando i 2 di meta campo ritornano.
> Ma dipende dalla ''testa''nerazzurra...certo il Bo non ha niente da perdere..loro tanto


Più che altro dipende dal fatto se hanno deciso di far fuori Ranieri oppure no.


----------



## JON (16 Febbraio 2012)

Più che uomini sembrate delle pettegole! E per cosa? Per azioni altrui?

E', o no, questo lo sport puro e maschio?

[video=youtube;k8F7fwIcd1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8F7fwIcd1s&feature=related[/video]


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Più che altro dipende dal fatto se hanno deciso di far fuori Ranieri oppure no.


mi spiace e'persona seria..certo e'sfigato..un romano riesce ad allenare a Roma e finisce come finisce..questa l'ha voluta,ricordi??nessuno voleva sedersi in quella panchina...si giocare contro l'allenatore succede in promozione..figurati all'inter..


----------



## Tubarao (16 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi spiace e'persona seria..certo e'sfigato..un romano riesce ad allenare a Roma e finisce come finisce..questa l'ha voluta,ricordi??nessuno voleva sedersi in quella panchina...si giocare contro l'allenatore succede in promozione..figurati all'inter..


Anche perchè all'Inter comandano gli Argentini...mica Moratti 

JON: E' vero hai ragione, il Rugby, pur non cogliendone appieno il gesto tecnico in quanto ignorante, mi appassiona una cifra e non sai quanto ho rosicato vedere l'Italia perdere con l'Inghilterra la settimana scorsa.


----------



## JON (16 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> JON: E' vero hai ragione, il Rugby, pur non cogliendone appieno il gesto tecnico in quanto ignorante, mi appassiona una cifra e non sai quanto ho rosicato vedere l'Italia perdere con l'Inghilterra la settimana scorsa.


E infatti è tutto li, il gesto tecnico. Che altro non è che un impulso che senti venire da dentro.


----------



## geko (16 Febbraio 2012)

Sarà perché io sono molto molto appassionato di football americano... ma il rugby non riesco proprio ad amarlo.


----------



## @lex (16 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> AHAHAH a Napoli si chiamano "ricchioni o femminielli"  la loro cattiveria e' famosa.
> 
> 
> 
> I gay sono dei signori, sono UOMINI non facciamo confusione please


sei proprio un'idiota perchè continui a credere che claudio sia io...eeeeeeehhhhhhh la vecchiaia...si perdono colpi....anche perchè a te di colpi non ne DANNO PIù...


----------



## Tubarao (16 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E infatti è tutto li, il gesto tecnico. Che altro non è che un impulso che senti venire da dentro.


Questo video è impressionante, sopratutto la prima parte  E non è la Haka degli All Blacks, ma l'atteggiamento dei Francesi, tutti abbracciati, che se li guardano, e avanzano piano piano........

[video=youtube;DQCmvNFi3tI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQCmvNFi3tI[/video]


----------



## JON (16 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sarà perché io sono molto molto appassionato di football americano... ma il rugby non riesco proprio ad amarlo.


Ma la sostanza è la stessa.


----------



## JON (16 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questo video è impressionante, sopratutto la prima parte  E non è la Haka degli All Blacks, ma l'atteggiamento dei Francesi, tutti abbracciati, che se li guardano, e avanzano piano piano........
> 
> E si...perchè poi si passa a vie di fatto.


----------



## geko (16 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma la sostanza è la stessa.


Ma non la cattiveria! Comunque è uno sport fantastico, mooolto più spettacolare del calcio (che seguo comunque con molta passione), e poi in pratica sono dei guerrieri, è una vera e propria battaglia. Come dice Al Pacino in "Ogni maledetta domenica": La vita è un gioco di centrimetri. E così è il football. :up:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Tubarao ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Questo video è impressionante, sopratutto la prima parte  E non è la Haka degli All Blacks, ma l'atteggiamento dei Francesi, tutti abbracciati, che se li guardano, e avanzano piano piano........
> ...


----------



## JON (16 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma non la cattiveria! Comunque è uno sport fantastico, mooolto più spettacolare del calcio (che seguo comunque con molta passione), e poi in pratica sono dei guerrieri, è una vera e propria battaglia. Come dice Al Pacino in "Ogni maledetta domenica": La vita è un gioco di centrimetri. E così è il football. :up:


Ho visto il film. E chi ha parlato di cattiveria?!
Io non sono un tifoso, ma quando guardo il rugby sento una specie di richiamo.

Quello è sport, il calcio è diverso...ma soprattutto è stato denaturato.


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma non la cattiveria! Comunque è uno sport fantastico, mooolto più spettacolare del calcio (che seguo comunque con molta passione), e poi in pratica sono dei guerrieri, è una vera e propria battaglia. Come dice Al Pacino in "Ogni maledetta domenica": La vita è un gioco di centrimetri. E così è il football. :up:


ma infatti tecnicamente e agonisticamente il calcio è probabilmente tra gli sport di squadra il meno interessante...non fosse per altro che l'essenza, il fine di questo sport (il gol) lo si vede mediamente 2-3 volte in 90minuti mentre negli altri sport il punto, il canestro, la meta, il touchdown ecc.. sono momenti costanti ed emozionanti durante l'arco dell'intera partita...

ciò che rende il calcio unico sono le opposte fazioni...le autentiche guerre geo-politiche che si intersecano in quasi ogni singolo scontro o partita...differenze socio-culturali, rivalità storiche nate per le più svariate ragioni...
milan-inter, roma-lazio, toro-juve...non sono semplici partite di calcio...sono guerre tra due opposte e diversi modi di vivere e spesso di pensare...nel calcio buttiamo tutta la tensione raccolpa in una settimana stressante...

e non parliamo degli eterni duelli nord-sud...quando il mio palermo gioca contro inter/milan/juve io voglio battere la corazzata di turno per dimostrare che una piccola realtà meridionale può per una volta prevalere nel duello contro una superpotenza del nord...non è uno sport, il calcio non è mai stato un semplice sport...non in italia, nei paesi latini in genere...
...il calcio è possibilità di riscatto morale per la maggior parte degli appassionati...e io rispetto tutti, tranne la gente che in città come palermo, napoli, bari o altre tifano per le squadre del nord...
...gente senza valori, gente che punta solo al "successo facile"...gente che non ama la propria terra!!!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA...
Questo è il 3d dell'anno...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...


----------



## JON (16 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma infatti tecnicamente e agonisticamente il calcio è probabilmente tra gli sport di squadra il meno interessante...non fosse per altro che l'essenza, il fine di questo sport (il gol) lo si vede mediamente 2-3 volte in 90minuti mentre negli altri sport il punto, il canestro, la meta, il touchdown ecc.. sono momenti costanti ed emozionanti durante l'arco dell'intera partita...
> 
> ciò che rende il calcio unico sono le opposte fazioni...le autentiche guerre geo-politiche che si intersecano in quasi ogni singolo scontro o partita...differenze socio-culturali, rivalità storiche nate per le più svariate ragioni...
> milan-inter, roma-lazio, toro-juve...non sono semplici partite di calcio...sono guerre tra due opposte e diversi modi di vivere e spesso di pensare...nel calcio buttiamo tutta la tensione raccolpa in una settimana stressante...
> ...


Ti è mai balenato per la testa che persone che sembrano tifare per squadre della propria terra possono essere considerate alla stregua di quelli che lo fanno per squadre estranee?

Cioè, tifare come lo si fa con il calcio tu lo ritieni un valore aggiunto?


----------



## elena_ (16 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA...
> Questo è il 3d dell'anno...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...


il 3D del cazzo Conte


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> il 3D del cazzo Conte


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH...ma è tutta oggi che ci penso...
Il cazzo è traditore...
A volte viene quando meno te lo aspetti...
A volte non viene quando dovrebbe...
Ma che figure...
Quando.....sviene...


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ti è mai balenato per la testa che persone che sembrano tifare per squadre della propria terra possono essere considerate alla stregua di quelli che lo fanno per squadre estranee?
> 
> Cioè, tifare come lo si fa con il calcio tu lo ritieni un valore aggiunto?


No, è più una condanna...una malattia...senza cura!!!


----------



## elena_ (16 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH...ma è tutta oggi che ci penso...
> Il cazzo è traditore...
> A volte viene quando meno te lo aspetti...
> A volte non viene quando dovrebbe...
> ...


a volte però può svenire anche per il troppo godimento eh?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> a volte però può svenire anche per il troppo godimento eh?


Ma taci dei...
Che figura quella volta...
Che...sono collassato su di lei...e mi sono addormentato...e sognavo di continuare a fare il porcaccione con lei...

E mi sento uno scrollarmi...
E mi cade il mondo in testa...

Lei che mi dice...
Ohi ciccio...ma ti addormenti perfino?
Ti annoi così tanto?


----------



## elena_ (16 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma taci dei...
> Che figura quella volta...
> Che...sono collassato su di lei...e mi sono addormentato...e sognavo di continuare a fare il porcaccione con lei...
> 
> ...


ah...ehm...non era per per il troppo godimento?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ah...ehm...non era per per il troppo godimento?


Ah parvemi di morire!


----------



## passante (16 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA...
> Questo è il 3d dell'anno...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...


 vero?  io sono ammirato!!! dall'esibizione pubblica degli orgasmi suscitati, passando per la caccia ai "froci", alla discettazione sui risultati calcistici :up: mitici! una vera tenzone di virilità! e io che mi sarei limitato a una gara di rutti e sputi :mrgreen: che dilettante :mrgreen:



per amore di verità, comunque: IO sono omosessuale (dichiarato e sereno). Non altri. ed è una cosa proprio cretina "insultare" una persona etichettandola come gay. cretina e becera. sia chiaro: non è un problema per me leggere certe cose, a me non cambia niente. e' un problema per voi scriverle: a voi vi cambia, vi rende "piccoli".


----------



## Sole (16 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> vero? io sono ammirato!!! dall'esibizione pubblica degli orgasmi suscitati, passando per la caccia ai "froci", alla discettazione sui risultati calcistici :up: mitici! una vera tenzone di virilità! e io che mi sarei limitato a una gara di rutti e sputi :mrgreen: che dilettante :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> per amore di verità, comunque: IO sono omosessuale (dichiarato e sereno). Non altri. ed è una cosa proprio cretina "insultare" una persona etichettandola come gay. cretina e becera. sia chiaro: non è un problema per me leggere certe cose, a me non cambia niente. e' un problema per voi scriverle: a voi vi cambia, vi rende "piccoli".



Hai perfettamente ragione.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> vero?  io sono ammirato!!! dall'esibizione pubblica degli orgasmi suscitati, passando per la caccia ai "froci", alla discettazione sui risultati calcistici :up: mitici! una vera tenzone di virilità! e io che mi sarei limitato a una gara di rutti e sputi :mrgreen: che dilettante :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> per amore di verità, comunque: IO sono omosessuale (dichiarato e sereno). Non altri. ed è una cosa proprio cretina "insultare" una persona etichettandola come gay. cretina e becera. sia chiaro: non è un problema per me leggere certe cose, a me non cambia niente. e' un problema per voi scriverle: a voi vi cambia, vi rende "piccoli".



piccolissimi

tu invece sei meraviglioso, come sempre

Q


----------



## The Cheater (16 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> vero?  io sono ammirato!!! dall'esibizione pubblica degli orgasmi suscitati, passando per la caccia ai "froci", alla discettazione sui risultati calcistici :up: mitici! una vera tenzone di virilità! e io che mi sarei limitato a una gara di rutti e sputi :mrgreen: che dilettante :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> per amore di verità, comunque: IO sono omosessuale (dichiarato e sereno). Non altri. ed è una cosa proprio cretina "insultare" una persona etichettandola come gay. cretina e becera. sia chiaro: non è un problema per me leggere certe cose, a me non cambia niente. e' un problema per voi scriverle: a voi vi cambia, vi rende "piccoli".


Gay non é un insulto...nessuno l'ha usato come tale...

Diverso il discorso per "checca maledetta"...li si c'è malizia e anche un pizzico di cattiveria, fermo restando che rientrava in un contesto di "botta e risposta" nel quale ci si insultava reciprocamente e democraticamente...

Se non piace c'è lo scroll...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> La verita' non si dice e' proibito   e' OFF-LIMIT specialmente nel forum, OK?
> 
> CHI lo fa e' segnata per SEMPRE
> 
> ...



Marì.... 

non sai quanto mi fa piacere quando mi scrivi
e anche rileggerti qui

se poi la verità  fa male a qualcuno.....:up:


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (17 Febbraio 2012)

*lo so lo so ...*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Marì....
> 
> non sai quanto mi fa piacere quando mi scrivi
> e anche rileggerti qui
> ...


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> vero?  io sono ammirato!!! dall'esibizione pubblica degli orgasmi suscitati, passando per la caccia ai "froci", alla discettazione sui risultati calcistici :up: mitici! una vera tenzone di virilità! e io che mi sarei limitato a una gara di rutti e sputi :mrgreen: che dilettante :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> per amore di verità, comunque: IO sono omosessuale (dichiarato e sereno). Non altri. ed è una cosa proprio cretina "insultare" una persona etichettandola come gay. cretina e becera. sia chiaro: non è un problema per me leggere certe cose, a me non cambia niente. e' un problema per voi scriverle: *a voi vi cambia, vi rende "piccoli*".


Passante invece tu sei grandioso, come sempre!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusa forse dovevo essere piu chiara...volevo sapere se alle donne capita di raggiungere l'orgasmo senza che gli venga praticato il sesso orale...ieri una persona dopo che gli ho detto che non raggiungo l'orgasmo solo con la penetrazione ma ci sono andata vicino anche solo baciando una persona mi ha detto che sono strana..ed io li gli ho risposto per le righe ma poi stamattina mi sono posta questa domanda..


Se non c'è fretta, soltanto baci (sulla bocca, faccia, collo) possono portare all'orgasmo. Ma ci vogliono ore e e veramente tanta passione.


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (17 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se non c'è fretta, soltanto baci (sulla bocca, faccia, collo) possono portare all'orgasmo. Ma ci vogliono ore e e veramente tanta passione.



+ che passione "Desiderio"


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> + che passione "Desiderio"


si intendevo anche il desiderio. i ragazzi ci riescono abbastanza bene, direi ... ammucchiati, nascosti negli angoli delle stradine, sui muretti. ci sono tanti modi per arrivarci prima. ad esempio uno è fare sport e ancora caldi, baciarsi. ma va benissimo anche il muretto, prato, fienile. la macchina di papà. in soffitta o perché no, sui tetti e negli alberi.

l'orgasmo è comunque diverso, non è esplosivo, ma molto più graduale. ma può essere anche molto più forte e duraturo. è piuttosto una fusione di due anime e corpi. difficile da spiegare. fa parte del Tantra


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> vero?  io sono ammirato!!! dall'esibizione pubblica degli orgasmi suscitati, passando per la caccia ai "froci", alla discettazione sui risultati calcistici :up: mitici! una vera tenzone di virilità! e io che mi sarei limitato a una gara di rutti e sputi :mrgreen: che dilettante :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> per amore di verità, comunque: IO sono omosessuale (dichiarato e sereno). Non altri. ed è una cosa proprio cretina "insultare" una persona etichettandola come gay. cretina e becera. sia chiaro: non è un problema per me leggere certe cose, a me non cambia niente. e' un problema per voi scriverle: a voi vi cambia, vi rende "piccoli".


Madai passante...
Guarda e passa...che è carnevale no?
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Io comunque per quanto faccia...
Resterò sempre piccolo...
Un metro e 65.

Ohi ho la moglie che adesso viaggia sempre in tacco dodici...e mi sovrasta...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Gay non é un insulto...nessuno l'ha usato come tale...
> 
> Diverso il discorso per "checca maledetta"...li si c'è malizia e anche un pizzico di cattiveria, fermo restando che rientrava in un contesto di "botta e risposta" nel quale ci si insultava reciprocamente e democraticamente...
> 
> Se non piace c'è lo scroll...


E poi casso diciamocele certe cose...
Io che sono un divoto appassionato della gnocca...mi sono ritrovato in due casi in vita mia a essere molestato da maschi...

Porca troia io sono là in piazza unità a bologna che leggo giolnaletto polno...e arriva sta checca isterica e mi fa...che cosa stai leggendo di bello?

E io cacciandogli in faccia il giolnaletto...
Ma uno cazzo...non può stare in pace neanche a guardare donne nude eh?

Ma cazzo...non mi si legge in faccia che so mato per la figa eh?
No...

Gli uomini che ci provano con me...

Poi diciamocelo...
Le donne fan presto a fare tutte cicci e cocco con i gay...sono amici meravigliosi per loro...perchè in qualche maniera le capiscono...e poi soprattutto non ci provano a infilare ciccio qui e là...capito discorso?

Una donna con un gay si diverte un sacco come se si divertisse con un'amica e di mezzo non c'è concorrenza...
Cioè la donna non si pone il problema lui è più bella di me...le donne tra loro vogliono essere sempre una più bella dell'altra...invece con il gay...vedono la bellezza di un atlro tipo no?

Poi cosa volete che vi dica...

La parola d'ordine è:
Sciallanza no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> si intendevo anche il desiderio. i ragazzi ci riescono abbastanza bene, direi ... ammucchiati, nascosti negli angoli delle stradine, sui muretti. ci sono tanti modi per arrivarci prima. ad esempio uno è fare sport e ancora caldi, baciarsi. ma va benissimo anche il muretto, prato, fienile. la macchina di papà. in soffitta o perché no, sui tetti e negli alberi.
> 
> l'orgasmo è comunque diverso, non è esplosivo, ma molto più graduale. ma può essere anche molto più forte e duraturo. è piuttosto una fusione di due anime e corpi. difficile da spiegare. fa parte del Tantra



Bella ed esauriente spiegazione, non sapevo che facesse parte del tantra.
Personalmente mi è successo che ero una ragazzina. Ci  baciavamo  pomeriggi interi, completamente vestiti, senza nemmeno toccarci. E' stata un'esperienza che non si è mai più ripetuta (perchè ci siamo mollati).
Non oso pensare a cosa sarebbe successo se fossimo riusciti a "consumare" !!!!!!


----------



## elena_ (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah parvemi di morire!


una figura del cazzo facesti! 











...è per restare in topic eh?


----------



## passante (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Gay non é un insulto...nessuno l'ha usato come tale...
> 
> Diverso il discorso per "checca maledetta"...li si c'è malizia e anche un pizzico di cattiveria, fermo restando che rientrava in un contesto di "botta e risposta" nel quale ci si insultava reciprocamente e democraticamente...
> 
> *Se non piace c'è lo scroll*...


certo, ma dire quello che si pensa alle persone è un'altra cosa. la maggior parte delle volte non serve a chi ascolta, ma ma a chi parla sì.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> certo, ma dire quello che si pensa alle persone è un'altra cosa. la maggior parte delle volte non serve a chi ascolta, ma ma a chi parla sì.


tu sei un grande... :up:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> vero? io sono ammirato!!! dall'esibizione pubblica degli orgasmi suscitati, passando per la caccia ai "froci", alla discettazione sui risultati calcistici :up: mitici! una vera tenzone di virilità! e io che mi sarei limitato a una gara di rutti e sputi :mrgreen: che dilettante :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> per amore di verità, comunque: IO sono omosessuale (dichiarato e sereno). Non altri. ed è una cosa proprio cretina "insultare" una persona etichettandola come gay. cretina e becera. sia chiaro: non è un problema per me leggere certe cose, a me non cambia niente. e' un problema per voi scriverle: a voi vi cambia, vi rende "piccoli".


E' sempre un piacere leggerti


----------



## geko (17 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> certo, ma dire quello che si pensa alle persone è un'altra cosa. la maggior parte delle volte non serve a chi ascolta, ma ma a chi parla sì.


E fai bene! Si accusa tanto la gente di essere ipocrita qui dentro... Ma poi uno non ha il coraggio di ammettere di aver usato certe parole per offendere. Io non sono omosessuale, ho amici omosessuali uomini e donne che non cambierei mai, e onestamente la parola 'frocio' è una di quelle che mi da più fastidio sentire in giro, perché ha solo un'accezione negativa. 

Sono contento che tu sia intervenuto, passante. 


Detto questo riconfermo la mia relazione con Claudio, è un uomo dolcissimo e ieri sera siamo stati benissimo. Insomma, se Claudio sarebbe gay perché sensibile e perché non viene qui solo per parlare di gnocca... Allora lo sono anch'io, visto che in moltissime cose la penso proprio come lui.  

Saluti.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

Buongiorno.

Ho "leggiuto" le ultime pagine da quando scrissi notte. 

A parte le risate che mi sono fatto, perchè a quanto pare a qualcuno ha bruciato, vorrei adesso se permettete commentare, gracias.

Che ne è uscito fuori da i "discorsi" fatti? uhmm.. allora per me si evince che: the che.. ora non ha più contato gli orgasmi, ma li ha contati lei!! auahahahahah ma come si fa! come si fa a scrivere ste cose? e immaggino la faccia delle donne qua che hanno letto, ed hanno avuto il buon gusto di non commentare, quello di cui non c'è alcun bisogno di commentare. Poi per The che... oltre il super enalotto ci sta anche il calcio che, unito ai numeri rende l'uomo UOMO! Poi che altro ha detto The chea... ah si! mi ha etichettato come gay, facendo intuire che il gay è una maniera per cercare di o sminuirmi o farmi sentire in colpa, quando i gay altro non sono che persone come noi. Poi i gay sono diventate checche! come se l'eterosessuale possa permettersi di diventare uno stronzo, mentre il gay diventato checcha non può permetterselo. Forse scorderò qualcosa ma saprò riprendermi.
Passiamo a sua santità lothar  Anche lui riguarso i gay era, ed è d'accordo in tutto con The cheat.. da ciò si evince il suo pensiero da maschio vero! colui che ama la moglie ma la tradisce! colui che cambia a proprio piacimento le amanti, o dovremmo dire le femmine? colui che spesso si trova in imbarazzo, ma parlo di quell'imbarazzo così travolgente che non sa d'avvero come uscirne! madò come dirà all'amante che adesso gli sta sulle palle? facile no!! basta non dirglielo e fare in maniera che lei.... we ci vogliono palle! ma palle sul serio per escogitare delle maniere per dire all'amante che, già sa che non è ammooooree già sa che è solo una scopata! ya già lo sa! ma dirgli tesoro adesso basta inventando una qualsiasi scusa è troppo difficile( e certo è difficile perchè sua santità non sa più che inventarsi per sparare minchiate qua) 

Poi arriva la bannata! colei che non invitata a casa di altri cioè qua, se ne infischia altamente di non essere gradita, tanto la faccia la può sbattere al muro, visto che non la possiamo guardare in viso. E questa gentile donna spara anche lei cazzate, perchè cazzate sono visto che a quanto pare o non sa leggere, come sempre le basta provocare.

Conte ho letto anche la tua sui gay, volevo soltanto dirti una cosa, se un gay ti avvicina e ti corteggia, non credi sia normale? guarda che è appunto gay, a chi deve corteggiare alle donne? anche a me è successo sai, e mi sono divertito un sacco! nonostante sono eterosessuale, ho preso la cosa per come andava presa ed insieme a lui ed altri presenti mi sono, e ci siamo divertiti scherzando.

Se scordo qualcosa o qualcuno saprò recuperare  

Claudio.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> certo, ma dire quello che si pensa alle persone è un'altra cosa. la maggior parte delle volte non serve a chi ascolta, ma ma a chi parla sì.


Si ma...in soldoni...

Sei indignato per il "checca maledetta", per il calcio o per i discorsi sulla topa???

Divresti accettare anche l'idea che al mondo oltre alle legiadre donne e ai saggi gay esistono pure i volgari uomini...

...cioè alla fine io mi atteggio a signore sempre, ma se mi dai rutto libero, gnocca e tv mi diverto...

Nella mia pur breve vita fino ad oggi vissuta, ho imparato che razzismo e classismo sono state e sono ancora tra le piaghe più pesanti della nostra esistenza...ma ho anche capito che peggio ancora sono quando razzista/classista diventa colui che ne ha prima subito...

Have a good day!!!


----------



## passante (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Madai passante...
> Guarda e passa...che è carnevale no?
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


mica sono arrabbiato, infatti. il post mi ha fatto ridere sinceramente. quello che ho scritto lo penso, ma come al solito se ciò che ho scritto non serve lo si butta, se serve lo si tiene. ci mancherebbe.

in ogni caso, sai, io ho 42 anni sono consapevole di me da almeno 24 e da quasi altrettanti omosessuale dichiarato. non l'ho mai nascosto nemmeno al lavoro, e non faccio lo stilista a parigi, facevo il consulente aziendale e attualmente lavoro in un'azienza e ho diverse persone di cui sono responsabile e che rispondono a me. e se rifletti un momento solo su quanto nella vita quotidiana, il sesso è oggetto o pretesto di scherno... anche solo a partire dalle battute a raffica... mai dirette a me in prima persona, lo vedo bene, anzi... ma sicuramente mi capisci se ti dico che mi ci è voluta in diversi momenti una certa determinazione per non scappare, non nascondermi, non negare quello che sono. non la voglio fare grossa, credimi io sono felice, per carattere e per auto formazione colgo spontaneamente il lato bello e positivo delle cose, sto bene nella mia vita e se rinascessi non vorrei cambiare la mia omosessualità e omoaffettività. però le prese per il culo, il sarcasmo, le occhiate di traverso, le limitazioni hanno avuto il loro peso, soprattutto da ragazzo. nessuno mi vieta di camminare per mano al mio ragazzo, di baciarlo anche per strada, ma devo sempre sapere dove sono e avere chiaro in testa che a seconda di chi mi passa accanto ci potranno essere delle conseguenze. non pensarci sarebbe da INVORNITI e sono sicuro che Lothar, se leggerà, mi darà ragione. tutto questo, sia chiaro, non per piangermi addosso, - so benissimo che moltissime persone, e non per il loro orientamento sessuale, hanno faticato in gioventù prima di arrivare ad affermare con convinzione e gioia ciò che sono. è solo per dire: a me non fa problema leggere sciocchezze su un forum, i problemi ce li ho avuti da questo punto di vista, ma nella vita reale e credo di averli affrontati abbastanza bene. ora sono in una fase della vita diversa, sto bene nelle mie relazioni. però mi piace scrivere quello che penso, e non si sa mai che qualcuno riflettendoci sopra possa trovarci una qualche utilità (io il forum lo leggo per questo, perchè spesso ci trovo cose che mi fanno pensare in un modo diverso da come penso solitamente).  
ma poi lo so che tu avevi capito già prima perfettamente.


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2012)

ma non vale più la regola che chi parla parla di solito non combina una mazza??

per inciso, il calcio non è uno sport: è un gioco; se non lo sapevate, _sapevatelo_!:carneval:


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E fai bene! Si accusa tanto la gente di essere ipocrita qui dentro... Ma poi uno non ha il coraggio di ammettere di aver usato certe parole per offendere. Io non sono omosessuale, ho amici omosessuali uomini e donne che non cambierei mai, e onestamente la parola 'frocio' è una di quelle che mi da più fastidio sentire in giro, perché ha solo un'accezione negativa.
> 
> Sono contento che tu sia intervenuto, passante.
> 
> ...


Seee e se io "sarei" Raffaella Carrà :mrgreen:

Ehh quante storie per un "frocio"...che puritani...

Citando la saggia matraini:
"il cazzo/figa piace a tutti...smettetela con questa ipocrisia...poi vi cadono i capelli e diventate ciechi":singleeye:


----------



## geko (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Seee e se io "sarei" Raffaella Carrà :mrgreen:
> 
> Ehh quante storie per un "frocio"...che puritani...
> 
> ...


Qua l'ipocrisia non c'entra niente in effetti, tu sei imbecille di tuo.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Seee e se io "sarei" Raffaella Carrà :mrgreen:
> 
> Ehh quante storie per un "frocio"...che puritani...
> 
> ...


Le tue massime sono un inno per noi! una maniera per crescere! per salvarsi dalla disperazione! sei unico! sei.. sei the chea.. no? un nome una garanzia


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Seee e se io "sarei" Raffaella Carrà :mrgreen:
> 
> Ehh quante storie per un "frocio"...che puritani...
> 
> ...


Cheat questa è l'ultima volta che ti quoto. Tu e Lothar entrate ufficialmente nella mia lista di utenti in ignore. Gli omofobi non li sopporto, mi fanno schifo. Stai nella tua cazzo di vita che tanto ti piace, affonda pure. Problema tuo. Ah un'ultima cosa, non prendere quel volo per gli States. Tanto l'amore non esiste, per una figa poi chi te lo fa fare? Ce ne sono tante in giro .


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Seee e se io "sarei" Raffaella Carrà :mrgreen:
> 
> Ehh quante storie per un "frocio"...che puritani...
> 
> ...



che culo essere citati da te!

sei molto superficiale, lo sai??


----------



## geko (17 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> che culo essere citati da te!
> 
> sei molto superficiale, lo sai??


Si dice imbecille. Cheater, mai sentito parlare dalla fuga dei cervelli? Ecco, tu sei superiore, quindi levati dalle balle e vattene negli States, che qua in Italia di pirla ne abbiamo già abbastanza.


----------



## passante (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si ma...in soldoni...
> 
> Sei indignato per il "checca maledetta", per il calcio o per i discorsi sulla topa???
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E poi casso diciamocele certe cose...
> Io che sono un divoto appassionato della gnocca...mi sono ritrovato in due casi in vita mia a essere molestato da maschi...
> 
> Porca troia io sono là in piazza unità a bologna che leggo giolnaletto polno...e arriva sta checca isterica e mi fa...che cosa stai leggendo di bello?
> ...


Hai descritto perfettamente i miei amici eterosessuali anche se loro solitamente *ci provano a...  etc etc*


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buongiorno.
> 
> Ho "leggiuto" le ultime pagine da quando scrissi notte.
> 
> ...



Sul grassetto: hai scritto cose di una maleducazione incredibile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Seee e se io "sarei" Raffaella Carrà :mrgreen:
> 
> Ehh quante storie per un "frocio"...che puritani...
> 
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Si dice imbecille. Cheater, mai sentito parlare dalla fuga dei cervelli? Ecco, tu sei superiore, quindi levati dalle balle e vattene negli States, che qua in Italia di pirla ne abbiamo già abbastanza.



fine dei buoni rapporti diplomatici intercontinentali!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sul grassetto: hai scritto cose di una maleducazione incredibile



Io ho la buona educazione di dire tutto in faccia.

Lo faccia anche lei signora, si esprima chiaramente.


----------



## geko (17 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> fine dei buoni rapporti diplomatici intercontinentali!


Francamente trovo ancora più assurdo ridere alle battute di un tizio che dice cose del genere, niente di personale contro nessuno.

*Passante* ha risposto con molta educazione ed intelligenza, è stato un Signore! E lui altrettanto intelligentemente avrebbe potuto scusarsi invece di scrivere 'se non ti piace c'è lo scroll'. Doppiamente offensivo.

Solitamente non insulto persone che non posso guardare in faccia e di certo non ho bisogno di venire qui a sfogare la mia frustrazione litigando con dei nickname, grazie a Dio faccio un lavoro che mi permette di litigare con soddisfazione per 24 ore al giorno. Peró questo Cheater ha esagerato, oltre ad aver dimostrato di avere una mentalità ristretta pari a quella del sifone di un cesso pubblico... E allora che si limiti a contare gli orgasmi (ammesso che gli riesca bene... Io non ci giurerei).

Basta. Era solo per giustificare il mio comportamento, visto che solitamente non do dell'imbecille a nessuno.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Qua l'ipocrisia non c'entra niente in effetti, tu sei imbecille di tuo.


qualcuno ti risponderebbe che "non sai argomentare e ti alteri facilmente"

io invece ti rispondo "bravo, finalmente via l'ipocrisia...sfogati" :up:


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le tue massime sono un inno per noi! una maniera per crescere! per salvarsi dalla disperazione! sei unico! sei.. sei the chea.. no? un nome una garanzia


ti voglio bene caro conterraneo


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Cheat questa è l'ultima volta che ti quoto. Tu e Lothar entrate ufficialmente nella mia lista di utenti in ignore. Gli omofobi non li sopporto, mi fanno schifo. Stai nella tua cazzo di vita che tanto ti piace, affonda pure. Problema tuo. Ah un'ultima cosa, non prendere quel volo per gli States. Tanto l'amore non esiste, per una figa poi chi te lo fa fare? Ce ne sono tante in giro .


omofobi???

mahhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

ciao


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Si dice imbecille. Cheater, mai sentito parlare dalla fuga dei cervelli? Ecco, tu sei superiore, quindi levati dalle balle e vattene negli States, che qua in Italia di pirla ne abbiamo già abbastanza.


ma dai...rilassati ora...fatti una canna con claudio e vedrai che ti sentirai meglio...

occhio però a non abusare ehh??? :up:


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> *Francamente trovo ancora più assurdo ridere alle battute di un tizio che dice cose del genere, niente di personale contro nessuno.*
> 
> *Passante* ha risposto con molta educazione ed intelligenza, è stato un Signore! E lui altrettanto intelligentemente avrebbe potuto scusarsi invece di scrivere 'se non ti piace c'è lo scroll'. Doppiamente offensivo.
> 
> ...




veramente io temevo che gli Usa si potessero adombrare parecchio, vedendosi arrivare in pianta stabile un simile soggetto...


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Francamente trovo ancora più assurdo ridere alle battute di un tizio che dice cose del genere, niente di personale contro nessuno.
> 
> *Passante* ha risposto con molta educazione ed intelligenza, è stato un Signore! E lui altrettanto intelligentemente avrebbe potuto scusarsi invece di scrivere *'se non ti piace c'è lo scroll'*. Doppiamente offensivo.
> 
> ...


ho ricevuto meno critiche per aver scritto "frocio" che non dopo questo grassetto 

non ho parole...

passante è talmente educato che mi ha scritto privatamente chiarendo ulteriormente, e civilmente, il suo punto di vista...e io sto rispondendo a tono, civilmente e in maniera costruttiva...

tu sei talmente smanioso di farti i cazzi degli altri che non capisci quando devi fermarti o nemmeno infilarti in certi discorsi...è più forte di te...e pisci fuori dal rinale...

vai a litigare in ufficio che è meglio...io già da stamattina ne ho cazziati 3...e poi caffè e torta per tutti!!!


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> veramente io temevo che gli Usa si potessero adombrare parecchio, vedendosi arrivare in pianta stabile un simile soggetto...


soggetto, oggetto, complemento oggetto

fattelo qualche viaggio...vedrai che anche tu, nonostante tutto, lascerai qualcosa in quei posti...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ho la buona educazione di dire tutto in faccia.
> 
> Lo faccia anche lei signora, si esprima chiaramente.


più chiaramente di così

sei maleducato a parlare in questo modo di una persona come Marì
a dirle che non è gradita

magari non è gradita da te

da me lo è sempre stata
e se dice qualcosa che per me, in quel momento, non è interessante, evito di interagirci


----------



## geko (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho ricevuto meno critiche per aver scritto "frocio" che non dopo questo grassetto
> 
> non ho parole...
> 
> ...


Eh lo so, i fatti degli altri sono una mia deformazione professionale.

:rotfl:Tu invece sei fortissimo! Mi raccomando non farti sgamare in bagno col fagiolino in mano... Che poi se il tipo è gay come fai? :mrgreen:

Basta và, tanto il messaggio non passa. Pace e bene. E non ti incazzare, dov'è finito lo sciallo ad oltranza?


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Eh lo so, i fatti degli altri sono una mia deformazione professionale.
> 
> :rotfl:Tu invece sei fortissimo! Mi raccomando non farti sgamare in bagno col fagiolino in mano... Che poi se il tipo è gay come fai? :mrgreen:
> 
> Basta và, tanto il messaggio non passa. Pace e bene. E non ti incazzare, dov'è finito lo sciallo ad oltranza?


lo sciallo è costante da parte mia...però, magari mi sbaglio, stai dimostrando di volerlo in questo caso attivare e disattivare tu a tuo piacimento...
...e se così fosse viene spontaneo da parte mia dirti: "ma cu minkia si???" (in perfetto italiano "chi cazzo credi di essere")

scherzi, poi ti inkazzi, poi diventi vendicativo e poi torni a scherzare???

per carità, sei libero di fare ciò che vuoi...ma dalle mie parti si dice che "la campana fa dum e dam"...


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> soggetto, oggetto, complemento oggetto
> 
> fattelo qualche viaggio...vedrai che anche tu, nonostante tutto, lascerai qualcosa in quei posti...



?? la valigia? spero di no!

ho imparato che i luoghi di vacanza perdono decisamente fascino se considero l'ipotesi di andarci ad abitare
ma a me piace la vita che ho qua, sarà per questo


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ?? la valigia? spero di no!
> 
> ho imparato che i luoghi di vacanza perdono decisamente fascino se considero l'ipotesi di andarci ad abitare
> ma a me piace la vita che ho qua, sarà per questo


hai imparato SU DI TE...non è mica regola...

io ho imparato l'esatto opposto...

eppure l'unico posto dove veramente andrei a vivere rimangono gli usa...e da molto prima della storia...


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *hai imparato SU DI TE...non è mica regola..*.
> 
> io ho imparato l'esatto opposto...
> 
> eppure l'unico posto dove veramente andrei a vivere rimangono gli usa...e da molto prima della storia...



mi trovo bene a imparare SU DI ME, anzi, direi che non riesco a fare altrimenti!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> più chiaramente di così
> 
> sei maleducato a parlare in questo modo di una persona come Marì
> a dirle che non è gradita
> ...


Mai detto che a te sta antipatica, e nemmeno a me stava antipatica, ma ciò non toglie il fatto che sia bannata, e quindi ribadendo per riflesso quello che ho scritto prima. 

Personalmente preferisco leggere tutti, non mi piace fare come gli struzzi, ma ciò non vuol dire che non sia giusto farlo.
Quindi alla fin fine se è bannata non è gradita e ci saranno delle motivazioni o sbaglio ?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ho la buona educazione di dire tutto in faccia.
> 
> Lo faccia anche lei signora, si esprima chiaramente.



ragazzo qua'gli ultimi non sono i primi...non ti allargare troppo..e guai a chi tocca Chiara...messaggio recepito?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buongiorno.
> 
> Ho "leggiuto" le ultime pagine da quando scrissi notte.
> 
> ...


ALlora io scherzavo e giocattolavo...
Si è normale...
Però se vuoi che ti confidi una cosa...
Io a 15 anni sono stato pesantemente molestato da un omosessuale molto più grande di me...
Quindi posso a buon diritto dirti...
Che non amo troppo la categoria...
Ma siccome il mondo è grande...
Loro stanno nel loro e io nel mio.

Altro episodio che non ho gradito:
Non poter andare in un negozio a padova perchè la città era blindata per il gay pride...

Mettiamola così..
Se esce una legge che dice che per avere un diploma d'organo bisogna dichiararsi omosessuali perchè fa in...
Preferisco smettere di suonare per sempre...

Insomma io non guardo a categorie ma a persone, no?

Casomai la vedo anche in un altro modo...
Più gay ci sono...meno rivali ho no?
E più gnocca resta per me!

Ma a ben guardare io non griderei tanto allo scandalo...a me sembra che il tono fosso molto scanzonato...e che passante non se la sia affatto presa no?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si ma...in soldoni...
> 
> Sei indignato per il "checca maledetta", per il calcio o per i discorsi sulla topa???
> 
> ...


SI!
Bellissimo sto ragionamento SI!
Ed è vero!
Di fatto nelle società umane va così!
Esempio?
Andiamo in Africa a vedere come è andata quando al governo dei colonialisti sono subentrati gli autoctoni...
Trovate un regime che si sia salvato...
Va al governo uno del tuo popolo...e sono iniziati per tutta la popolazione i guai!
Osservate...


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buongiorno.
> 
> Ho "leggiuto" le ultime pagine da quando scrissi notte.
> 
> ...


si devo ammetterlo...io scopo e conto, conto e scopo, scopo e conto...
...fallo uno sforzo, vai oltre ciò che leggi freddamente

il calcio??? idem...non leggere e basta, fai finta di ascoltare se ci riesci...

poi finalmente hai detto una cosa giusta:
gay:checche maledette = etero:stronzi...perfetta equazione...

...infatti nessuno discrimina gli stronzi...già l'averli etichettati così è sufficiente...identica cosa per le checche maledette...di contro i gay sono persone normalissime, e nessuno voleva disquisire su questo...

ma che devo spiegare ancora...già hai SENTENZIATO TUTTO


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> mica sono arrabbiato, infatti. il post mi ha fatto ridere sinceramente. quello che ho scritto lo penso, ma come al solito se ciò che ho scritto non serve lo si butta, se serve lo si tiene. ci mancherebbe.
> 
> in ogni caso, sai, io ho 42 anni sono consapevole di me da almeno 24 e da quasi altrettanti omosessuale dichiarato. non l'ho mai nascosto nemmeno al lavoro, e non faccio lo stilista a parigi, facevo il consulente aziendale e attualmente lavoro in un'azienza e ho diverse persone di cui sono responsabile e che rispondono a me. e se rifletti un momento solo su quanto nella vita quotidiana, il sesso è oggetto o pretesto di scherno... anche solo a partire dalle battute a raffica... mai dirette a me in prima persona, lo vedo bene, anzi... ma sicuramente mi capisci se ti dico che mi ci è voluta in diversi momenti una certa determinazione per non scappare, non nascondermi, non negare quello che sono. non la voglio fare grossa, credimi io sono felice, per carattere e per auto formazione colgo spontaneamente il lato bello e positivo delle cose, sto bene nella mia vita e se rinascessi non vorrei cambiare la mia omosessualità e omoaffettività. però le prese per il culo, il sarcasmo, le occhiate di traverso, le limitazioni hanno avuto il loro peso, soprattutto da ragazzo. nessuno mi vieta di camminare per mano al mio ragazzo, di baciarlo anche per strada, ma devo sempre sapere dove sono e avere chiaro in testa che a seconda di chi mi passa accanto ci potranno essere delle conseguenze. non pensarci sarebbe da INVORNITI e sono sicuro che Lothar, se leggerà, mi darà ragione. tutto questo, sia chiaro, non per piangermi addosso, - so benissimo che moltissime persone, e non per il loro orientamento sessuale, hanno faticato in gioventù prima di arrivare ad affermare con convinzione e gioia ciò che sono. è solo per dire: a me non fa problema leggere sciocchezze su un forum, i problemi ce li ho avuti da questo punto di vista, ma nella vita reale e credo di averli affrontati abbastanza bene. ora sono in una fase della vita diversa, sto bene nelle mie relazioni. però mi piace scrivere quello che penso, e non si sa mai che qualcuno riflettendoci sopra possa trovarci una qualche utilità (io il forum lo leggo per questo, perchè spesso ci trovo cose che mi fanno pensare in un modo diverso da come penso solitamente).
> ma poi lo so che tu avevi capito già prima perfettamente.


Si vero...
Ma infatti ogni persona quando è in un ambiente o in una società deve sapere con chi ha a che fare...
Esempio...sono una donna e vado a Teheran...invece di fare tanto la figa qui e là...devo sapere che sono in uno stato dove...con somma apertura...hanno appena abolito la pena di lapidazione per le adultere...no? O mi sbaglio?

Venendo alle tue problematiche...
Sociologicamente abbiamo che...
Storicamente...
Gli omosessuali si sono spostati nelle grandi città, si sono nascosti nella chiesa, e infine abbiamo molti casi di uomini che fanno una famiglia con figli per copertura e coltivano la loro affettività in maniera nascosta...

Per esempio un mio idolo...Horowitz! Omosessuale sposato a Wanda Toscanini...che lo ha sempre protetto.
Abbiamo invece casi come quello di Tchaikovsky...che si fa coprire da una nobile...ma che muore suicida...perchè la società russa degli zar...non tollerava certo queste cose...

Penso comunque...
Che dato che in certi ambienti si può venire additati o meno...bisogna avere rispetto anche della sensibilità, della cultura, della mentalità di chi si frequenta...

Andare a manina a Milano...non è la stessa cosa che andarci in un piccolo paesino...dove tutti si conoscono e sanno tutto di tutti...no?

In ogni cosa ci vuole il buon senso.

Personalmente, scusami eh, io rido come un matto quando vedo uomini che si vestono, si comportano, e si atteggiano come una storpiatura della femminilità...scusami ma sono buffi eh?

Ultimamente ne ho visto uno in stazione a vicenza...
Pelliccia bianca di ermellino...
Occhiali grandi da sole...
Volto truccato...
Parla al telefono in una maniera che non ti dico...
Continua a fare la passerella davanti a tutti come dire...guardatemi no? Come sono bello...

Scusami passante, ma a me quelli lì fanno ridere a crepapelle...
E' più forte di me...

Ad esempio le mie amiche sanno che io aborro certe cose...
Penso che la cosa più trasgressiva che mi sia lasciato fare da una donna...è un trattamento al viso...

Buono buono...adesso vieni qui...buono buono...che ti faccio tutto carino...proviamo questa cremina qui...

Già la crema per le mani...a me sa di effeminato eh?
Tanto per capirci...

Invece so di omosessuali che non ostentano...sono pacifici e normali...
Ma non conosco bene sto mondo...non so insomma come sono le coppie...
Se c'è quello che è attivo e l'altro passivo che ne so...

Ma se sei un gay intelligente...
Sai meglio di me...
Che nel vostro mondo ci sono anche delle aberrazioni belle e buone eh?
O no?

Insomma a me gli uomini effeminati...fanno ridere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Febbraio 2012)

Scusate....intervallo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




cliccate sull'immagine per ingrandirla


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buongiorno.
> 
> Ho "leggiuto" le ultime pagine da quando scrissi notte.
> 
> ...


senza offesa non capisci niente Claudio.
Devi sapere che quando vado in riviera,la prima passeggiata in centro,vado da un vecchissimo amico,gay dichiarato,baci e abbracci e un'ora di chiacchere..ma lui non si propone come tu qua'dentro!

 Imbarazzo?nessuno.ieri cell con tutte e due,stamattina solo con la nuova...per ora faccio cosi'..sai prima di mollare una di 28 per una di 53 ci penso bene,anche se ho capito che la seconda mi fara'''divertire''di piu'


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si devo ammetterlo...io scopo e conto, conto e scopo, scopo e conto...
> ...fallo uno sforzo, vai oltre ciò che leggi freddamente
> 
> il calcio??? idem...non leggere e basta, fai finta di ascoltare se ci riesci...
> ...


COnta ma dei...
Eccola...eccola...eccola....allo slappo 73 delle mia lingua serpentosa...lei verrà!
Ma dai Citaredo....


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> The Cheater ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si ma...in soldoni...
> ...


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vero...
> *Ma infatti ogni persona quando è in un ambiente o in una società deve sapere con chi ha a che fare.*..
> Esempio...sono una donna e vado a Teheran...invece di fare tanto la figa qui e là...devo sapere che sono in uno stato dove...con somma apertura...hanno appena abolito la pena di lapidazione per le adultere...no? O mi sbaglio?
> 
> ...


SAN FRANCISCO...consiglio vivamente

la città dei gay, mi dicevano...poi mi informai con la gente del posto e mi dissero "in realtà dubitiamo che ce ne siano di più che da altre parti del mondo...è solo che qui sono liberi di mostrarsi e allora sembrano di più"

scene veramente "forti"...ma è solo questione di abitudine al contesto sociale...

...città pazzesca...forse la più bella degli USA...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai descritto perfettamente i miei amici eterosessuali anche se loro solitamente *ci provano a...  etc etc*


Ci provano...ok...

Ma se non ci provassero...

Tu ti diresti...

Ohi ma come mai non ci provano? C'è forse qualcosa di sbagliato in me?
Ah forse è gay...no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusate....intervallo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4484
> ...


ARE YOU READY??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ARE YOU READY??? :mrgreen:



se confessassi qui il mio stato attuale.........:mrgreen:

(chi lo sente poi Claudio?)


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci provano...ok...
> 
> Ma se non ci provassero...
> 
> ...


A me non vengono mai nessuno dei due dubbi....
Come io non sono attratta da tutti gli uomini suppongo che anche loro non lo siano.....
Non hai nessuna amica con la quale non andresti a letto?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sul grassetto: hai scritto cose di una maleducazione incredibile


Ma è stato sincero e ha detto la verità...
Se tu ti fai comperare con quattro carezze bacetti da nonna Marì...
Poi non venire a piangere se nel suo schedario anche il numero di mutande di tuo marito...

La verità e la verità!

E come sai ci sono sempre quelle che per amore di verità...
Se potessero...

Si sentirebbero...

In dovere....

Di raccontare certe cosette a maritino tuo bello eh?

Si dice che la verità stende no?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mai detto che a te sta antipatica, e nemmeno a me stava antipatica, ma ciò non toglie il fatto che sia bannata, e quindi ribadendo per riflesso quello che ho scritto prima.
> 
> Personalmente preferisco leggere tutti, non mi piace fare come gli struzzi, ma ciò non vuol dire che non sia giusto farlo.
> Quindi alla fin fine se è bannata non è gradita e ci saranno delle motivazioni o sbaglio ?


Si un mondo cattivo e crudele che ce l'ha su contro di lei...
E pensare che ha fatto tanto del bene per questo forum...
E pensare che si è interessata veramente alla vita privata degli utenti del forum...

SI fa presto qua a parlare...di essere qui e là...

Ma le offese che lei ha rivolto ad Admin sono state veramente illeggibili...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzo qua'gli ultimi non sono i primi...non ti allargare troppo..e guai a chi tocca Chiara...messaggio recepito?


Tu zitto cojon...
Che mi la toco...e che palpo la figa de scondon eh?
Che non sono mica che so...:carneval:


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se confessassi qui il mio stato attuale.........:mrgreen:
> 
> (chi lo sente poi Claudio?)


confessa confessa...sembra esserci campo libero


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> SAN FRANCISCO...consiglio vivamente
> 
> la città dei gay, mi dicevano...poi mi informai con la gente del posto e mi dissero "in realtà dubitiamo che ce ne siano di più che da altre parti del mondo...è solo che qui sono liberi di mostrarsi e allora sembrano di più"
> 
> ...


Uno del mio paese.
Mi ricordo da bambino...
La vergogna di suo padre, la comprensione di sua madre, i sorrisetti maliziosi delle signore bene del paese, che parlavano a lui come se fosse una bambolina...

Io e lui ci scriviamo ancora...
Ha fatto fortuna a New York come vetrinista...
Lasciando ovviamente nel dimenticatoio il natio borgo selvaggio...

Lui cosa faceva di male?
Amava giocare con la vetrina del negozio di suo padre...

Se rimaneva qui...sarebbe vissuto come un emarginato...
Là invece sta da dio...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me non vengono mai nessuno dei due dubbi....
> Come io non sono attratta da tutti gli uomini suppongo che anche loro non lo siano.....
> Non hai nessuna amica con la quale non andresti a letto?


No..
Nessuna...
Che amiche sarebbero?:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ma ne ho più d'una che so...
Con cui siamo partiti alla grande tre scopatone micidiali in una settimana...e poi per diverse vicissitudini non abbiamo più fatto nulla eh?

Da entrambe le parti non abbiamo più avuto modo di farlo...anche perchè se sono burp burp...non ce la fo...

Ma la amo molto...
Dice in giro che scopo molto bene...
E sta roba mi piace.

Poche amiche...
Ma buone.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uno del mio paese.
> Mi ricordo da bambino...
> La vergogna di suo padre, la comprensione di sua madre, i sorrisetti maliziosi delle signore bene del paese, che parlavano a lui come se fosse una bambolina...
> 
> ...


sono l'unico PIRLA al mondo che ama maledettamente gli states ma non si ritrova uno stracaxxo di contatto, amico o parente, che possa aiutarlo ad integrarsi e partire non da zero facendo il grande salto...

...cioè, nessun contatto esclusa l'amante...ma non è la stessa cosa...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No..
> Nessuna...
> *Che amiche sarebbero*?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...


Sarebbero AMICHE vere....Peccato tu non sappia apprezzarlo


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sarebbero AMICHE vere....Peccato tu non sappia apprezzarlo


io ad esempio ammetto di non essere adatto all'amicizia uomo/donna...e credo sia un problema che riguarda tantissimi maschietti

ci si mette di mezzo sempre la malizia, la complicità, l'interesse, il fascino del "non possiamo"...

cose che se uno o entrambi sono già accoppiati, creano enormi problemi...se sono single pure, in quanto bloccano la possibilità di lasciarsi andare in altre relazioni...

vedere "harry ti presento sally" per capire meglio


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sarebbero AMICHE vere....Peccato tu non sappia apprezzarlo


Perchè?
QUando ho quello che mi fa star bene 
Non ho bisogno di altro.

Perchè quelle altre sono amiche false?

Che me ne faccio io ?
Cosa mi danno che già non ho?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io ad esempio ammetto di non essere adatto all'amicizia uomo/donna...e credo sia un problema che riguarda tantissimi maschietti
> 
> ci si mette di mezzo sempre la malizia, la complicità, l'interesse, il fascino del "non possiamo"...
> 
> ...


Beh ma sta tento...
Occhio è...
Che se ti circondi di troppe donne...
Rischi davvero di uscirne pazzo eh?

Impari sul serio che loro non sono come noi uomini
E Lothar docet!

Tu prova a incastrarti in questi meccanismi qui.
Sei amico di A e B...ma tra A e B si detestano...
E A passa la sua vita a parlarti male di B...e B di A...
Belle amiche eh?

Tu prova a incastrarti così
Sei Amico a A...e B...
A rompe con te...
Allora ti dici mi tengo B...
Ma no che scopri che A monta su B perchè dato che A ce l'ha su con te...anche B deve avercela con te...perchè sono amiche...

NO.
Io sto bene con le mie amiche.

Ma nessuna di loro si conosce con le altre.

Quindi ho deciso che non voglio tra le balle amiche che si conoscono tra di loro.

Così fine di discussioni e di sfracellamento di maroni.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ma sta tento...
> Occhio è...
> Che se ti circondi di troppe donne...
> Rischi davvero di uscirne pazzo eh?
> ...


infatti non ho amiche...con quelle poche che ho avuto o quelle poche con le quali ho un rapporto di simpatia ma non proprio amicizia, si tende sempre a complicare la relazione con giochetti di complicità e piccole dimostrazioni di attrazione...bello, divertente, molto intimo e sincero...
...ma alla fine l'amica rimane sempre una che ti vorresti fare e che non ti fai perchè "è meglio evitare"...


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se confessassi qui il mio stato attuale.........:mrgreen:
> 
> (chi lo sente poi Claudio?)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> infatti non ho amiche...con quelle poche che ho avuto o quelle poche con le quali ho un rapporto di simpatia ma non proprio amicizia, si tende sempre a complicare la relazione con giochetti di complicità e piccole dimostrazioni di attrazione...bello, divertente, molto intimo e sincero...
> ...ma alla fine l'amica rimane sempre una che ti vorresti fare e che non ti fai perchè "è meglio evitare"...


O perchè non te la molla no?:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io ad esempio ammetto di non essere adatto all'amicizia uomo/donna...e credo sia un problema che riguarda tantissimi maschietti
> 
> ci si mette di mezzo sempre la malizia, la complicità, l'interesse, il fascino del "non possiamo"...
> 
> ...



infatti l'amicizia uomo donna è questo:

uomo: amica mia, se anche un giorno io dovessi incontrare la donna della mia vita.....ricordati che una birra, un abbraccio e quattro chiacchiere  da me non ti mancheranno mai

donna: amico mio, se  anche un giorno io dovessi incontrare l'uomo della mia vita, ricordati che se per qualsiasi
motivo  tu avessi voglia il sesso con me non ti mancherà mai

questa è un'ottima amicizia


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ma sta tento...
> Occhio è...
> Che se ti circondi di troppe donne...
> Rischi davvero di uscirne pazzo eh?
> ...



Infatti..docio...quell'episodio che ti ho raccontato ieri la dice lunga,su quello che possono fare...io una cosa cosi'non l'avrei neanche pensata,nemmeno tu,e nessun uomo qua'dentro lo farebbe.
Loro sono toste,permalose,vendicative,attente al particolare,guai una parola storta.''cosa hai detto scusa???''..e cominciano i guai..le arrampicate sugli specchi...ahhahaha..stamattina mi sono distratto al cell. se ne accorta...e giu'mitragliate...


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci provano...ok...
> 
> Ma se non ci provassero...
> 
> ...


Personalmente se non ci provano con me, se proprio devo pensare qualcosa, non è certo che ci sia qualcosa di sbagliato nella sottoscritta (figurati, egocentrica come sono)o che il tipo è gay.
Penso semplicemente di non essere il suo genere di donna.
Ma sono i miei percorsi mentali strani eh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è stato sincero e ha detto la verità...
> Se tu ti fai comperare con quattro carezze bacetti da nonna Marì...
> Poi non venire a piangere se nel suo schedario anche il numero di mutande di tuo marito...
> 
> ...


Marì non ha il numero di telefono di mio marito 
non mi ha mai fatto nulla di male
trovo abominevole che qualcuno si permetta di trattare così una Signora


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Personalmente se non ci provano con me, se proprio devo pensare qualcosa, non è certo che ci sia qualcosa di sbagliato nella sottoscritta (figurati, egocentrica come sono)o che il tipo è gay.
> Penso semplicemente di non essere il suo genere di donna.
> Ma sono i miei percorsi mentali strani eh?


Ma dai...testina che ho solo fatto una battuta no?:carneval:


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti l'amicizia uomo donna è questo:
> 
> uomo: amica mia, se anche un giorno io dovessi incontrare la donna della mia vita.....ricordati che una birra, un abbraccio e quattro chiacchiere  da me non ti mancheranno mai
> 
> ...


...io è meglio che annullo i miei programmi per la prossima settimana...:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (17 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Si dice imbecille. Cheater, mai sentito parlare dalla fuga dei cervelli? Ecco, tu sei superiore, quindi levati dalle balle e vattene negli States, che qua in Italia di pirla ne abbiamo già abbastanza.


A me pare che il suo cervello sia gia' ito in fuga.... 

primo caso italico me pare, ma nun so' tanto aggiornato...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè?
> QUando ho quello che mi fa star bene
> Non ho bisogno di altro.
> 
> ...


Per il grassetto: No ci mancherebbe.....
Ma dal tuo discorso sembra che se una non te la da non può essere tua amica. E a me mette tristezza...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> A me pare che il suo cervello sia gia' ito in fuga....
> 
> primo caso italico me pare, ma nun so' tanto aggiornato...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


We ciao stermy. 

Vado a leggere scusassi. Sono in arretrato.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> lo sciallo è costante da parte mia...però, magari mi sbaglio, stai dimostrando di volerlo in questo caso attivare e disattivare tu a tuo piacimento...
> ...e se così fosse viene spontaneo da parte mia dirti: "ma cu minkia si???" (in perfetto italiano "chi cazzo credi di essere")
> 
> scherzi, poi ti inkazzi, poi diventi vendicativo e poi torni a scherzare???
> ...


Il tuo rimane solo Sciallo, perchè altro cucciolotto non c'è smuack dal tuo .... tuo.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzo qua'gli ultimi non sono i primi...non ti allargare troppo..e guai a chi tocca Chiara...messaggio recepito?



Sua santità ogni suo ordine è per un desiderio . 

Mi perdoni non lo faccio più, e se ora mi permetti vado a cagare che la paura è stata troppa.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Il tuo rimane solo Sciallo*, perchè altro cucciolotto non c'è smuack dal tuo .... tuo.


e lo rivendico!!!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ALlora io scherzavo e giocattolavo...
> Si è normale...
> Però se vuoi che ti confidi una cosa...
> Io a 15 anni sono stato pesantemente molestato da un omosessuale molto più grande di me...
> ...


Capito e recepito.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per il grassetto: No ci mancherebbe.....
> Ma dal tuo discorso sembra che se una non te la da non può essere tua amica. E a me mette tristezza...


Non posso impedire alle persone di ritenersi mie amiche o meno.
Ma sono finiti i tempi in cui io pur di non far soffrire gli altri, mi facevo andare bene di tutto e di più.
Ogni forma di concessione e accondiscendenza è bandita dalla mia vita.

Anch'io sono libero di scegliere di chi sono amico o meno.
Secondo i miei parametri.

Discutibili finchè si vuole.

Ma piuttosto di essere ipocrita e di fare il sorrisino per davanti e il criticone alle spalle: preferisco di gran lunga: stare DA SOLO.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non posso impedire alle persone di ritenersi mie amiche o meno.
> Ma sono finiti i tempi in cui io pur di non far soffrire gli altri, mi facevo andare bene di tutto e di più.
> Ogni forma di concessione e accondiscendenza è bandita dalla mia vita.
> 
> ...


A parte che la tua risposta non c'entra nulla con quello che ho scritto io...
Credo che nessuno si possa ritenere amico di una persona se quella persona non lo reputa un amico.
Odio le persone accondiscendenti. Con i miei amici (pochi, pochissimi) litigo, piango e rido, mi scambio opionioni ma so per certo che in qualunque momento io abbia bisogno di loro loro ci saranno.
Sullo stare da solo condivido appieno. Meglio soli che avere falsi amici......


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si devo ammetterlo...io scopo e conto, conto e scopo, scopo e conto...
> ...fallo uno sforzo, vai oltre ciò che leggi freddamente
> 
> il calcio??? idem...non leggere e basta, fai finta di ascoltare se ci riesci...
> ...


Wuauu vuoi vedere che, adesso i tuoi discorsi sono stati profondi ed i miei no? 

Ascoltami, e sono serio, comincia a farti te delle domande, e come risposte non darti quella che preferisci, vai oltre e forse capirai. Capirai che non siamo scemi qua a non capire che la battuta del calcio era una battuta, ma tu riesci a capire che il discorso calcio nelle famiglie è spesso motivo di litigio? perchè il beato uomo se ne sta stravaccato nella poltrona e tizi come te se ne infischiano di andare ad aiutare la moglie!
Per il resto che dirti? non disquisiamo eh. Che forse è meglio? Mo so normali prima con sua santità era motivo di sfottò! ripigliate!!!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> senza offesa non capisci niente Claudio.
> Devi sapere che quando vado in riviera,la prima passeggiata in centro,vado da un vecchissimo amico,gay dichiarato,baci e abbracci e un'ora di chiacchere..ma lui non si propone come tu qua'dentro!
> 
> Imbarazzo?nessuno.ieri cell con tutte e due,stamattina solo con la nuova...per ora faccio cosi'..sai prima di mollare una di 28 per una di 53 ci penso bene,anche se ho capito che la seconda mi fara'''divertire''di piu'


Santità hai letto passante prima? hai letto che nonostante sta bene alcune volte si sente osservato? e per quale motivo sua santità questo accade? le dico io il perchè ? perchè tutti diciamo io non ho nulla contro i gay, ma tu lothar come i colleghi di passante hai detto la tua sui gay, e se mi sbaglio non erano cosette belle evè sua santità?

Io sono eterosessuale, ma se anche fossi gay ti garantisco che nonostante tutte le stronzate che abbia abbia potuto scrivere, sono sempre meno delle tue.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Wuauu vuoi vedere che, adesso i tuoi discorsi sono stati profondi ed i miei no?
> 
> Ascoltami, e sono serio, comincia a farti te delle domande, e come risposte non darti quella che preferisci, vai oltre e forse capirai. Capirai che non siamo scemi qua a non capire che la battuta del calcio era una battuta, *ma tu riesci a capire che il discorso calcio nelle famiglie è spesso motivo di litigio? perchè il beato uomo se ne sta stravaccato nella poltrona e tizi come te se ne infischiano di andare ad aiutare la moglie!*
> Per il resto che dirti? non disquisiamo eh. Che forse è meglio? Mo so normali prima con sua santità era motivo di sfottò! ripigliate!!!


mamma mia...sei antico come er telefono a rotella!!!

cioè se la "depressione e tristezza" fatta a uomo

fattela una risata ogni tanto...dici che io ti faccio ridere??? bene, comincia da questo...ma sorridi anche a qualcosa che ti appartiene nella tua vita...sei triste, assolutista, depresso e pessimista...e sei molto solo purtroppo credo...

ti auguro ogni bene


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

Per chi fosse in allarme comunico che vado a pranzo, tranquillizzatevi, ed a dopo.


----------



## exStermy (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per chi fosse in allarme comunico che vado a pranzo, tranquillizzatevi, ed a dopo.


Fai con molta calma.... masticando armeno 33 vorte a boccone....

se hai paura de perde er conto, fatte aiuta' da cheater che armeno fino a 7 e' sicuro che c'arriva...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Leda (17 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Fai con molta calma.... masticando armeno 33 vorte a boccone....
> 
> se hai paura de perde er conto, fatte aiuta' da cheater che armeno fino a 7 e' sicuro che c'arriva...
> 
> ahahahahahah


E' la prima cosa divertente che leggo in questo 3d


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Fai con molta calma.... masticando armeno 33 vorte a boccone....
> 
> se hai paura de perde er conto, fatte aiuta' da cheater che armeno fino a 7 e' sicuro che c'arriva...
> 
> ahahahahahah


yes :up:

so proud of myself :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (17 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> E' la prima cosa divertente che leggo in questo 3d


caffe' pagato...




























































ao' caffe' ho detto.....cio' er mutuo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ALlora io scherzavo e giocattolavo...
> Si è normale...
> Però se vuoi che ti confidi una cosa...
> Io a 15 anni sono stato pesantemente molestato da un omosessuale molto più grande di me...
> ...


E poi ce l'hai tanto con la mentalità del sud. Quello con la mente ristretta sei tu. Del resto ne è stata scritta di letteratura sulla parte d'Italia dalla quale vieni. Non a caso la Lega attecchisce. Continua a pensare alla gnocca invece che riflettere su quanto hai buttato via nella tua vita. Concordo che faccia meno male. Però la riflessione non fa mai male. E te lo dico da amica, nonostante tutto.


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per il grassetto: No ci mancherebbe.....
> Ma dal tuo discorso sembra che se una non te la da non può essere tua amica. E a me mette tristezza...


Mente. Io sono (ero?) sua amica e non gliela darei mai. Con gli amici non scopo, con l'uomo che amo faccio l'amore. 

ps Chiara, faccio l'amore e mi piace un sacco


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ALlora io scherzavo e giocattolavo...
> Si è normale...
> Però se vuoi che ti confidi una cosa...
> Io a 15 anni sono stato pesantemente molestato da un omosessuale molto più grande di me...
> ...


 Anche io a 13 sono stata molestata da uno di 50... e non amo la categoria. Però si chiamano pedofili.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Mente. Io sono (ero?) sua amica e non gliela darei mai. Con gli amici non scopo, con l'uomo che amo faccio l'amore.
> 
> ps Chiara, faccio l'amore e mi piace un sacco


Io invece scopo sempre in maniera volgare e violenta...e fortunatamente mia moglie pretende sempre che io faccia così...la prima volta che mi lasció da fidanzati fu dopo un mio "ti amo" mentre scopavamo...

...imparai la lezione :mrgreen:

Con l'Americana poi...in inglese...spettacolo!!!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> A parte che la tua risposta non c'entra nulla con quello che ho scritto io...
> Credo che nessuno si possa ritenere amico di una persona se quella persona non lo reputa un amico.
> Odio le persone accondiscendenti. Con i miei amici (pochi, pochissimi) litigo, piango e rido, mi scambio opionioni ma so per certo che in qualunque momento io abbia bisogno di loro loro ci saranno.
> Sullo stare da solo condivido appieno. Meglio soli che avere falsi amici......


Allora mettiamola così...
Se a te mette tristezza che io la pensi o la viva in un certo modo...
Che me ne frega a me?
Io sono fatto rotondo...
Se tu soffri perchè non sono quadrato...
E' un problema tuo, non mio...

Si si dei...gli amici...
Quelli che sbandierano che ci saranno...

L'unica volta che hai bisogno non possono...dei vanti...

Ma se a te piace avere così tanta fiducia nei tuoi amici...è una tua esigenza...
E nessuno te la vieta...

Tanto io non so un tuo amico no?

Tu vivi come pare a te...
Che io me la cavo benissimo da me!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Santità hai letto passante prima? hai letto che nonostante sta bene alcune volte si sente osservato? e per quale motivo sua santità questo accade? le dico io il perchè ? perchè tutti diciamo io non ho nulla contro i gay, ma tu lothar come i colleghi di passante hai detto la tua sui gay, e se mi sbaglio non erano cosette belle evè sua santità?
> 
> Io sono eterosessuale, ma se anche fossi gay ti garantisco che nonostante tutte le stronzate che abbia abbia potuto scrivere, sono sempre meno delle tue.


Smettila.
Non offendere così il mio amico Lothar...
Lui non è santità...

Lui è sua diabolicità no?

Tu scrivi le tue stronzate...
E Lothar le sue no?

Cosa siamo qui eh uomini?
Ci riduciamo a donnette pettegole eh?

Claudio cos'è tutta questa tua femminilità?

Sii uomo...XD!

Ricordati che Lothar è un satanasso...ma di quelli birbi...
Pericolosissimo presentare la propria moglie ad un Lothar...
Dopo lei si innamora di lui...

Perchè lui la guarda e Scatta il fluido erotico...

E poi lui ti restituisce la moglie ridendo...
Amico mio pensavi che tua moglie fosse una santarellina guarda qua come si è ridotta sotto i colpi del maglio Lothariano....


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche io a 13 sono stata molestata da uno di 50... e non amo la categoria. Però si chiamano pedofili.


E ma lui era uomo con te ragazza...
Io ero ragazzo con un uomo...
Ci ho messo anni a non sognare di impalare vivi i culattoni.
Se devo essere sincero.
Ok?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io invece scopo sempre in maniera volgare e violenta...e fortunatamente mia moglie pretende sempre che io faccia così...la prima volta che mi lasció da fidanzati fu dopo un mio "ti amo" mentre scopavamo...
> 
> ...imparai la lezione :mrgreen:
> 
> Con l'Americana poi...in inglese...spettacolo!!!


Dai sbateme dai sbateme bruto mascio...daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mamma mia...sei antico come er telefono a rotella!!!
> 
> cioè se la "depressione e tristezza" fatta a uomo
> 
> ...


Ma dai casso...aiutiamolo no?
Dai anche con Geko...dai casso litigate come le donnette...

Ehi ragazzi...
Almeno tra noi uomini...

Mostriamo il nostro valore...

Claudio soffre perchè è stato tradito...

Ma cosa si fa tra amici quando un amico viene a piangere al bar perchè lei insomma...

Si fanno le sane bevute e poi si parte con quei discorsi su quanto insomma...le donne...no?

E che caspita quella volta facemmo una colletta e lo portammo da chi di dovere...
Lo abbiamo ritirato dopo due ore...e siamo tornati a bere...

E poi ci ha ringraziato...

Insomma dei no?


----------



## Tubarao (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...io è meglio che annullo i miei programmi per la prossima settimana...:mrgreen:



Dipende da che programmi avevi


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> E poi ce l'hai tanto con la mentalità del sud. Quello con la mente ristretta sei tu. Del resto ne è stata scritta di letteratura sulla parte d'Italia dalla quale vieni. Non a caso la Lega attecchisce. Continua a pensare alla gnocca invece che riflettere su quanto hai buttato via nella tua vita. Concordo che faccia meno male. Però la riflessione non fa mai male. E te lo dico da amica, nonostante tutto.


Lo so che mi vuoi bene...
Ma sai anche che ti dico si con la testa...
E poi faccio come mi pare no?

Oramai mi conosci...vero?
Eheheheheheheheeheh....

Cos'è che ho buttato via nella mia vita?
SI
Na montagna de tempo ad ascoltere le seghe mentali delle done...

Quello si...
E mi mordo le mani per questo...

Infatti non ho più tanto tempo per le amiche no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora mettiamola così...
> Se a te mette tristezza che io la pensi o la viva in un certo modo...
> Che me ne frega a me?
> Io sono fatto rotondo...
> ...


Tanto per chiarire non cercavo di convincerti. Stavo dicendo cosa sono per me gli amici e come sono io nei confronti loro....Quando ho avuto bisogno mi è bastato alzare il telefono e hanno fatto saltare i loro piani per me. Stessa cosa ho sempre fatto io per loro...(il plurale è riferito a 2/3 persone)


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire non cercavo di convincerti. Stavo dicendo cosa sono per me gli amici e come sono io nei confronti loro....Quando ho avuto bisogno mi è bastato alzare il telefono e hanno fatto saltare i loro piani per me. Stessa cosa ho sempre fatto io per loro...(il plurale è riferito a 2/3 persone)


Invece ripeto a me è andata così...
Le persone che meno consideravo sono state le uniche a capirmi e ad aiutarmi.

Mai pensato che tu tentassi di convincermi di qualcosa.

Farfalla ricordati sempre una cosa.

TU non sei nella mia testa.

E non ti perdonerò per aver visto in me una cattiveria che non esiste.

Quindi stai scialla.
Ognun persè.


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so che mi vuoi bene...
> Ma sai anche che ti dico si con la testa...
> E poi faccio come mi pare no?
> 
> ...


Sai Conte forse davvero quello a cui tanto tenevi l'hai buttato via tu. Noi donne non siamo poi così complicate, forse ha semplicemente pensato di non essere l'unica. E ha cominciato a guardare altrove.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sai Conte forse davvero quello a cui tanto tenevi l'hai buttato via tu. Noi donne non siamo poi così complicate, forse ha semplicemente pensato di non essere l'unica. E ha cominciato a guardare altrove.


O forse mi sono reso conto che quello a cui tanto tengo è me stesso.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dipende da che programmi avevi


Programmi che ovviamente confermo :up:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece ripeto a me è andata così...
> Le persone che meno consideravo sono state le uniche a capirmi e ad aiutarmi.
> 
> Mai pensato che tu tentassi di convincermi di qualcosa.
> ...


E io non ti perdonerò mai per aver avuto tale cattiveria da te senza motivo..
Sono sciallissima.
Ho preso le misure, ho preso solo una gran cantonata.
Non è la prima non è l'ultima... Sono fatta male do l'anima per le persone a cui tengo, a volte sono ricambiata a volte vengo pugnalata... Ma ne vale sempre la pena se credo in qualcosa e non smetterò di crederci per così poco


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O forse mi sono reso conto che quello a cui tanto tengo è me stesso.


Può essere, ma fosse così è una scelta tua. Butta il rancore butta il rimpianto. Tieniti il ricordo e vai avanti. Magari prima o poi arriverà un'altra come lei. O meglio di lei.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Santità hai letto passante prima? hai letto che nonostante sta bene alcune volte si sente osservato? e per quale motivo sua santità questo accade? le dico io il perchè ? perchè tutti diciamo io non ho nulla contro i gay, ma tu lothar come i colleghi di passante hai detto la tua sui gay, e se mi sbaglio non erano cosette belle evè sua santità?
> 
> Io sono eterosessuale, ma se anche fossi gay ti garantisco che nonostante tutte le stronzate che abbia abbia potuto scrivere, sono sempre meno delle tue.


intanto poche offese..come ti ha scritto il Grande Conte io non sono santo,ma diavolo....no non ho avuto tempo..Passante in passato si e'scontrato con me,poi ci siamo capitie rispettati.
non guardo sanremo ma ho letto che Morandi,che e'un compagno quindi progressista,ha fatto gag sui gay...io non posso fare lo stesso??


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Smettila.
> Non offendere così il mio amico Lothar...
> Lui non è santità...
> 
> ...


eh Conte senza di te qui'si piangerebbe altro che....ma non parliamo di amore xD....chissa'se anche Claudio ha la farfallina tatuata li...


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (17 Febbraio 2012)

*Cara Chiara , lascia perdere ...*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Marì non ha il numero di telefono di mio marito
> non mi ha mai fatto nulla di male
> trovo abominevole che qualcuno si permetta di trattare così una Signora


... lascia perdere i pettegolezzi e gli " Insulti" da saletta/retrobottega da parrucchiere  


Parliamo seriamente (si fa per dire ahaaahah)

Piuttosto dimmi come si fa a non innamorersi di un UOMO, di una Persona del genere ( confermo e sottoscrivo tutto cio' che afferma e dichiara Busi):


[video=youtube;a6MubCJ74zQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6MubCJ74zQ[/video]

io ne sono innamorata da anni, ADORO il suo cervello 


Per * Cheater*  pure tu, lascia perdere certe spiegazioni ... io in America c'ho vissuto piu' di 8anni (precisamente nel Maine) e ti diro' qualche volta mi manca, cosa ho capito di quel Paese? ... che possono essere dei gran cafoni, che fanno le  emmm "americanate" MA non sono "provinciali" NO, questo NO gl'italiani (in grandissima parte) sono dei provinciali E' nel loro DNA.

Lo diceva chiaramente Pasolini nel film "La ricotta" del 63 

[video=youtube;orWAUX1lGgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=orWAUX1lGgA[/video]


... e cosa pensava dell'uomo medio 

[video=youtube;f_PQFnju6As]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_PQFnju6As&feature=related[/video]

GIUSTO? ... e allora? E' inutile continuare "il discorso" finisce QUA, punto.




* Io sono stata bannata perche' mi sono SCHIERATA contro l'escusione di Sterminator da forum, ed ho avuto un forte confronto con l'AD, MIN e QUESTI sono cazzi che riguardono ME E l'AD,MIN quindi fatevi i CAZZI Vostri.* 



e mo andate afffanculo.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se confessassi qui il mio stato attuale.........:mrgreen:
> 
> (chi lo sente poi Claudio?)


 Ma allora conto qualcosa.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sono l'unico PIRLA al mondo che ama maledettamente gli states ma non si ritrova uno stracaxxo di contatto, amico o parente, che possa aiutarlo ad integrarsi e partire non da zero facendo il grande salto...
> 
> ...cioè, nessun contatto esclusa l'amante...ma non è la stessa cosa...


STOP.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Spiegazione. solo per capire. Sai la chiarezza alcune volte viene semplicemente ricercata.Così ci si conosce meglio  e magari poi si decide.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> ... lascia perdere i pettegolezzi e gli " Insulti" da saletta/retrobottega da parrucchiere
> 
> 
> * Io sono stata bannata perche' mi sono SCHIERATA contro l'escusione di Sterminator da forum, ed ho avuto un forte confronto con l'AD, MIN e QUESTI sono cazzi che riguardono ME E l'AD,MIN quindi fatevi i CAZZI Vostri.*
> ...



La Signora a cui mi riferivo sei tu


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Febbraio 2012)

Scusa Chiara ma tu giudichi le persone solo in base a quanto fanno a te???
Se uno è una merda con tutti ( e marì lo è, credici) ma non con te ciò non toglie che sia comunque una merda.
Fammi ridere poi, "signora"! quella non sa neanche dove sia di casa la signoritlità e quanto ha scritto su ne è l'ennesima prova.
Ma non la leggi?? Leggi un po' indietro e mi dirai sinecramente se quella è una signora. 
E' solo una vecchia rancorosa  pescivendola acida , sola e incazzata col mondo.
Avrà le sue ragioni ma sono cazzi suoi.
E mo' marì vaffanculo tu.


----------



## Sole (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io a 15 anni sono stato pesantemente molestato da un omosessuale molto più grande di me...
> Quindi posso a buon diritto dirti...
> Che non amo troppo la categoria...
> Ma siccome il mondo è grande...
> ...


Sul rosso: anch'io ho subito diverse molestie da ragazzina da uomini molto più grandi di me. Devo concludere che non mi piace la categoria degli uomini?
Mio marito è stato ripetutamente molestato (quasi a livello di persecuzione) da un tizio quando aveva quattordici anni e ne è stato pesantemente segnato. Eppure ha diversi amici omosessuali e, quando può, si schiera per difendere i loro diritti. E non si sognerebbe mai di dire una frase come la tua che, devo proprio dirlo, non fa onore a una persona intelligente come penso che tu sia.

Sul blu: anch'io non ho gradito la città blindata per il G8. Non è che blindano le città solo quando ci sono manifestazioni gay.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti l'amicizia uomo donna è questo:
> 
> uomo: amica mia, se anche un giorno io dovessi incontrare la donna della mia vita.....ricordati che una birra, un abbraccio e quattro chiacchiere  da me non ti mancheranno mai
> 
> ...


In uno dei due casi non domanderesti del cazzone ?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Marì non ha il numero di telefono di mio marito
> non mi ha mai fatto nulla di male
> trovo abominevole che qualcuno si permetta di trattare così una Signora



Leggi bene era delle mutande.  Ma attendo sempre una risposta alla mia domanda. seee aspetta cla aspetta.


----------



## exStermy (17 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> ...
> 
> * Io sono stata bannata perche' mi sono SCHIERATA contro l'escusione di Sterminator da forum, ed ho avuto un forte confronto con l'AD, MIN e QUESTI sono cazzi che riguardono ME E l'AD,MIN quindi fatevi i CAZZI Vostri.*
> 
> ...


90 minuti di applausi....

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...io è meglio che annullo i miei programmi per la prossima settimana...:mrgreen:


Se hai un bel cazzone.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e lo rivendico!!!


E te lo tieni bello stretto!


----------



## Sole (17 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche io a 13 sono stata molestata da uno di 50... e non amo la categoria. Però si chiamano pedofili.



Brava Sbriciolata...non ti avevo letta ma abbiamo scritto quasi la stessa cosa


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mamma mia...sei antico come er telefono a rotella!!!
> 
> cioè se la "depressione e tristezza" fatta a uomo
> 
> ...


 Ma.. ci stai a provà? io so de geko!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Fai con molta calma.... masticando armeno 33 vorte a boccone....
> 
> se hai paura de perde er conto, fatte aiuta' da cheater che armeno fino a 7 e' sicuro che c'arriva...
> 
> ahahahahahah



auauahuahaahahahahah


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul rosso: anch'io ho subito diverse molestie da ragazzina da uomini molto più grandi di me. Devo concludere che non mi piace la categoria degli uomini?
> Mio marito è stato ripetutamente molestato (quasi a livello di persecuzione) da un tizio quando aveva quattordici anni e ne è stato pesantemente segnato. Eppure ha diversi amici omosessuali e, quando può, si schiera per difendere i loro diritti. E non si sognerebbe mai di dire una frase come la tua che, devo proprio dirlo, non fa onore a una persona intelligente come penso che tu sia.
> 
> Sul blu: anch'io non ho gradito la città blindata per il G8. Non è che blindano le città solo quando ci sono manifestazioni gay.


:up:


----------



## JON (17 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> 90 minuti di applausi....
> 
> ahahahahah


Ma quali applausi.....valla a riprendere quella, chissà che va combinando.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io invece scopo sempre in maniera volgare e violenta...e fortunatamente mia moglie pretende sempre che io faccia così...la prima volta che mi lasció da fidanzati fu dopo un mio "ti amo" mentre scopavamo...
> 
> ...imparai la lezione :mrgreen:
> 
> Con l'Americana poi...in inglese...spettacolo!!!


e contando te lo sei scordato? goallllll!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Brava Sbriciolata...non ti avevo letta ma abbiamo scritto quasi la stessa cosa


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


Simyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! besos!


----------



## exStermy (17 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma quali applausi.....valla a riprendere quella, chissà che va combinando.


Troppo tardi....

ormai i vostri dossier li ha gia' in mano Zuckerberg...

SIETE FOTTUTI!!!!

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Simyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! besos!


:bacio: 
come stai?


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (17 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Troppo tardi....
> 
> ormai i vostri dossier li ha gia' in mano Zuckerberg...
> 
> ...




Non in mano  nella capoccia


----------



## exStermy (17 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :bacio:
> come stai?


Gia' finito di spalare?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (17 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> Non in mano  nella capoccia


Ricordati di salvarmi Minerva...

cio' un debbbole pe' l'arte moderna...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Gia' finito di spalare?
> 
> ahahahahahahah


ciao Stermy!
si finito.....  mi ha aiutato pure il cane! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :bacio:
> come stai?


Bene , sono contenta di vederti!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Smettila.
> Non offendere così il mio amico Lothar...
> Lui non è santità...
> 
> ...


Contuzzo, voglio regalarti un pensiero mio nei riguardi di mia moglie, e sono sicuro che, nonostante le tue scelte, sarai in grado di comprendere appieno quello che scriverò-

Tu sai che quando si è innamorati, e soprattutto quando si è giovani, uno dei pensieri che, si hanno è che, mia moglie, la mia fidanzata io saprò sempre proteggerla! sempre!! e nessuno le farà mai del male! fino a poco tempo fa pensavo, ho fallito, ho fallito miseramente! poi ho ho ripensato, e mi sono detto, non ho fallito! non ho fallito perchè sono stato in grado di starle accanto, e nonostante la sofferenza fosse soprattutto mia, il mio unico pensiero è sempre stato quello di starle accanto, così è stato e così sempre sarà per, e questo fino a quando lei mi amerà ed io l'amerò.

Riguardo a sua santità posso solo dirti una cosa, ma è una scemenza, solo che altro esempio per farti capire non trovo ( e mi scuso per il mondo femminile per questo esempio perchè fa semplicemente schifo) 
In una sfida tra sua santità e me non so quale moglie cadrebbe come una pera secca tra le braccia di chi! ed in quale maniera. 

Mi hai capito evè conte . tu conosci lui ma mi hai mai visto? mi hai visto parlare scherzare nel reale, mi hai guardato mai negli occhi.

Ok finita la sciallanza e la modestia.


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bene , sono contenta di vederti!


anche io sono contenta! 
mi siete mancati (non tutti ma molti di voi si)


----------



## exStermy (17 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Stermy!
> si finito.....  mi ha aiutato pure il cane! :mrgreen:


gli hai messo la botticella al collo???....ahahahahah

ogni scusa le' bona per alzare il gomito....

te facevo astemia...

vabbuo' pure io canno avvorte...

ahahahaah


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ciaooo simyy, spero io ti sia mancato, prr 

Leggo la risposta domani........ spero tu stia bene.


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciaooo simyy, spero io ti sia mancato, prr
> 
> Leggo la risposta domani........ spero tu stia bene.


Sto bene Clà! e sono felice che tu sia tornato ufficialmente sul forum!
mi piace anche la scelta del nick  
ed è ovvio che mi sei mancato! te lo avevo anche scritto quando ti eri cancellato!


----------



## Papero (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ma quanta bella gente interessante c'è adesso!


----------



## exStermy (17 Febbraio 2012)

Papero ha detto:


> Ma quanta bella gente interessante c'è adesso!


Io non credo di trattenermi ancora per molto...

me dispias'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> gli hai messo la botticella al collo???....ahahahahah
> 
> ogni scusa le' bona per alzare il gomito....
> 
> ...


co' quel freddo un goccetto ce stava bene :bere:


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> e contando te lo sei scordato? goallllll!!


da quanto non trombi??? 3-4 mesi...???

pesa, ehh???


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> da quanto non trombi??? 3-4 mesi...???
> 
> pesa, ehh???



Mi hai letta nel post n.#360 a pag. 36?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> da quanto non trombi??? 3-4 mesi...???
> 
> pesa, ehh???


buonasera Mr.Cheat...lascialo stare non puo'competere con noi...quello ha Federica.
Be'settimana''sentimentale''positiva...finita 5 minuti fa'..si passa al lunedi' direttamente,senza pensieri diversi da quelli casalinghi...ci vuole,dimenticavo di avere nache una moglie...


----------



## lunaiena (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> da quanto non trombi??? 3-4 mesi...???
> 
> pesa, ehh???


Ma vista la sua allegria mi sa che ci da dentro alla grande!!


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> ...........
> Per * Cheater*  pure tu, lascia perdere certe spiegazioni ... io in America c'ho vissuto piu' di 8anni (precisamente nel Maine) e ti diro' qualche volta mi manca, cosa ho capito di quel Paese? ... che possono essere dei gran cafoni, che fanno le  emmm "americanate" MA non sono "provinciali" NO, questo NO gl'italiani (in grandissima parte) sono dei provinciali E' nel loro DNA.
> ...................


ho letto solo adesso

io mi sono ritrovato in un contesto molto diverso dal tuo...non dico dove, ma era west coast...
...cafoni??? mmmm a volte...tipici americani??? in realtà il tipico americano non esiste, sono almeno una decina di tipologie di culture totalmente differenti (di città, provincia, costa, entroterra, origini italiane, spagnole, ecc..)
provinciali??? lo ritengo impossibile nei posti che ho visitato...

a me dell'america piaccio 2 cose fondamentalmente:
la prima è che hai sempre una possibilità, in tutto...è dura ma le porte in faccia non le chiude nessuno
la seconda è che gli accordi tra persone contano più di ogni altra cosa...se tu stabilisci un determinato affare con un tizio, non c'è legge che ti ostacoli


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma vista la sua allegria mi sa che ci da dentro alla grande!!


shhh!!! che se scoprono che anche gli altri ... è un casino...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> buonasera Mr.Cheat...lascialo stare non puo'competere con noi...quello ha Federica.
> Be'settimana''sentimentale''positiva...finita 5 minuti fa'..si passa al lunedi' direttamente,senza pensieri diversi da quelli casalinghi...ci vuole,dimenticavo di avere nache una moglie...


ciao loth

mia settimana inziata male e sta finendo in maniera accettabile...
...alle prese con affari "decisivi" per il mio futuro...idem per il mio matrimonio...

per lunedì c'è tempo...c'è un bel weekend da godere...in mezzo c'è pure il "volgare e rovinafamiglie" calcio...
...forse porto moglie allo stadio domenica...sai, lei è talmente traumatizzata dal calcio che quando viene in curva con me si trasforma in una ultrà vecchio stampo...
...vaglielo a spiegare al romantico puritano...

poi sera a casa, e come sempre vediamo fino a quanto riesco a "contare"  
...7 solo una volta è successo...vanno bene le solite 2-3...:up:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> da quanto non trombi??? 3-4 mesi...???
> 
> pesa, ehh???


Aspetto di trombare te cucciolotto e voglio esserti fedele sempre, nella cattiva e buona sorte, finchè nick non ci separi!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> Mi hai letta nel post n.#360 a pag. 36?


letta.. letto insomma va!


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma vista la sua allegria mi sa che ci da dentro alla grande!!


dubito, ma mi farebbe piacere

come dice Charlotte di "Sex&theCity" ci sono volte in cui la donna vuole solo essere scopata come si deve...e se lo dice lei che è la più romantica del quartetto


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> buonasera Mr.Cheat...lascialo stare non puo'competere con noi...quello ha Federica.
> Be'settimana''sentimentale''positiva...finita 5 minuti fa'..si passa al lunedi' direttamente,senza pensieri diversi da quelli casalinghi...ci vuole,dimenticavo di avere nache una moglie...


Un uomo non si scorda mai di federica! è lei che ti accompagna inizialmente  poi sai si matura  ci si sposa, e si va vanti, ma questo è n'altro discorso che, tu mai potrai capire.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aspetto di trombare te cucciolotto e voglio esserti fedele sempre, nella cattiva e buona sorte, finchè nick non ci separi!


gioia quando vuoi ci incontriamo...siamo pure vicini vicini 

domenica dopo lo stadio...divento più animalesco e posso finalmente farti sentire veramente DONNA :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma vista la sua allegria mi sa che ci da dentro alla grande!!


posso darti un bacio ? o faccio il violento come The che... e te lo do anche se non lo vuoi! minchia masculu aòò


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dubito, ma mi farebbe piacere
> 
> come dice Charlotte di "Sex&theCity" ci sono volte in cui la donna vuole solo essere scopata come si deve...e se lo dice lei che è la più romantica del quartetto



Già e poi gli domandi tesoro quante volte sei venuta. però se po fa, visto che è la più romantica


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> gioia quando vuoi ci incontriamo...siamo pure vicini vicini
> 
> domenica dopo lo stadio...divento più animalesco e posso finalmente farti sentire veramente DONNA :carneval:


Ma guarda! se tu fossi l'ultimo masculo al mondo, ed io una donna! ma manco se se se..... c'hai il cazzone te la do. Ma c'è chi la da però rivolgiti altrove compà


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

A proposito, se l'Admin o qualche persona ritiene che, io debba smetterla, lo dica, che la finisco di prendere per il culo a sti macho. E sono serio. Almeno ritorno a scrivere qualcosa di sensato.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ciao loth
> 
> mia settimana inziata male e sta finendo in maniera accettabile...
> ...alle prese con affari "decisivi" per il mio futuro...idem per il mio matrimonio...
> ...


stasera inizia il calvario alle 20:30..ci serve un punticino amico viceversa guai..Palermo-Lazio la vedo piena di goal..poi ha visto ieri sera,ormai aquila invornita....
ahahah.conto anch'io stasera.domattina,domani sera...etc..debbo recuperare il nulla assoluto di questa settimano
poi bisogna accontentare anche le signore..ahahahahhah


----------



## geko (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma.. ci stai a provà? io so de geko!


E ti rivendico! Sono un tipo geloso, possessivo e maschilista ai limiti della misoginia, ecco perché scelgo TE. SMACK!!!


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un uomo non si scorda mai di federica! è lei che ti accompagna inizialmente  poi sai si matura ci si sposa, e si va vanti, ma questo è n'altro discorso che, tu mai potrai capire.


no lo capisce il marito della mia amante..quando le affila alla mattina


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E ti rivendico! Sono un tipo geloso, possessivo e maschilista ai limiti della misoginia, ecco perché scelgo TE. SMACK!!!


Ciao geko  leggerti è come un brivido! sai quel brivido che ti prende da dietro? uh maronna!! dietro intendevo non la! cioè intendevo solo dei brividi. ( mo come me ne esco) vabbè va io me ne vado a casa ho finito de lavurà smuack!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no lo capisce il marito della mia amante..quando le affila alla mattina



Ricordati che il cornuto, è sempre una persona che, nulla ha fatto, chi ha bisogno degli epiteti sono colei che al momento ti fai, e te stesso che, evito di epiterare se po di ? comunque m'hai capito sua santità evè ?
Un bacione anche a sua santità 
Notte.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già e poi gli domandi tesoro quante volte sei venuta. però se po fa, visto che è la più romantica


ci sono donne che non fanno capire quando vengono...l'americana ad esempio: zero, una, 100...bohhh...
...lei diceva 4-5 mediamente, sai in intimità è bello parlare di certe cose...con birra e sigaretta...il romanticismo lo uso quando sono a cena fuori o in contesti diversi, ma dopo il sesso si parla di sesso e dettagli :mrgreen:

mia moglie invece è molto esplicita quando viene...e non essendo centinaia le venute lo capisco facilmente quante volte ha raggiunto...ma per te questo è uno stare li a tipo ragioniere a contare...
...cioè scopi, te la godi, e se una viene 3 volte e urla ogni volta lo ricordi...se tu dimentichi anche quelle 2-3 volte vuol dire che oltre a gravi problemi di depressione cronica hai un grave difetto di memoria, ehh???

...o forse non hai mai capito quando una viene???


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ricordati che il cornuto, è sempre una persona che, nulla ha fatto, chi ha bisogno degli epiteti sono colei che al momento ti fai, e te stesso che, evito di epiterare se po di ? comunque m'hai capito sua santità evè ?
> Un bacione anche a sua santità
> Notte.


certo patacca..hai detto bene nulla ha fatto..solo tv e dormire..e la strada migliore per indossare il mitico berretto viola della Milka..hai presente?con le cornone bianche..
amico a Gatteo c'e'il palio dell'invornito..ti iscrivo??tu vinci di sicuro...


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (17 Febbraio 2012)

*NO no ...*



The Cheater ha detto:


> ho letto solo adesso
> 
> 
> * provinciali???*
> l'america è dura ma le porte in faccia non le chiude nessuno



NON hai letto attentamente  il provincialismo era per la societa' italiana


l'America ha sempre aperto le porte alle persone e cervelli Intelligenti, qui da noi c'e' troppa gelosia, invidia (loro, negli USA sanno cosa fare dell'intelligenza, la sfruttano, giustamente per i loro interessi ecco perche' e' sempre stato il Paese delle Opportunita' ) e, l'Intelligenza e' un Hendycap/svantaggio, da noi si fanno strada i leccaculo, quelli che si venderebbero anche la figlia al miglior offerente ... ma questa e' un'altra storia.


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ricordati che il c*ornuto, è sempre una persona che, nulla ha fatto*, chi ha bisogno degli epiteti sono colei che al momento ti fai, e te stesso che, evito di epiterare se po di ? comunque m'hai capito sua santità evè ?
> Un bacione anche a sua santità
> Notte.


Beh...non è proprio così. Non sempre almeno.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> NON hai letto attentamente  il provincialismo era per la societa' italiana
> 
> 
> l'America ha sempre aperto le porte alle persone e cervelli Intelligenti, qui da noi c'e' troppa gelosia, invidia (loro, negli USA sanno cosa fare dell'intelligenza, la sfruttano, giustamente per i loro interessi ecco perche' e' sempre stato il Paese delle Opportunita' ) e, l'Intelligenza e' un Hendycap/svantaggio, da noi si fanno strada i leccaculo, quelli che si venderebbero anche la figlia al miglior offerente ... ma questa e' un'altra storia.


tutto vero :up:

in america hai sempre un'opportunità, e se vali fai strada in qualsiasi campo...in italia NO


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (17 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dubito, ma mi farebbe piacere
> 
> come dice Charlotte di "Sex&theCity"





ORRORE!!!  




Che brutti ricordi, sembra il forum di qualche anno fa   Rotfl  Rotfl  Rotfl


Quando c'erano quei personaggi "Incredibili e noiosi"




CIao ciao Cheater, finisce qua il nostro confronto.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> ORRORE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che fu??? una citazione televisiva ti ha sconvolta???

dai...la descrizione manhattaniana è stupefacente


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (17 Febbraio 2012)

*vecchi utenri*



The Cheater ha detto:


> che fu??? una citazione televisiva ti ha sconvolta???
> 
> dai...la descrizione manhattaniana è stupefacente





mi ricordo di personaggi squalli che l'AD,MIN  Banno  Rotfl  Rotfl  Rotfl



Ripensandoci: GRAZIE URZ!


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (17 Febbraio 2012)

*vecchi utenri*



The Cheater ha detto:


> che fu??? una citazione televisiva ti ha sconvolta???
> 
> dai...la descrizione manhattaniana è stupefacente





mi ricordo di personaggi squallidi che l'AD,MIN  Banno  Rotfl  Rotfl  Rotfl



Ripensandoci: GRAZIE URZ!


----------



## The Cheater (17 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> mi ricordo di personaggi squalli che l'AD,MIN  Banno  Rotfl  Rotfl  Rotfl
> 
> 
> 
> Ripensandoci: GRAZIE URZ!


e che c'entro io??? :unhappy:

guardo sex and the city...sogno ad occhi aperti la vita newyorkese, sempre...

...come mi disse l'americana "you have the american character, the italian charme, but an inexplicable folly"


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> mi ricordo di personaggi squallidi che l'AD,MIN Banno Rotfl Rotfl Rotfl
> 
> 
> 
> Ripensandoci: GRAZIE URZ!



daiii Mari'siete anche quasi paesani.....buona..io sono contento tu sia tornata..ma non attaccare tutti..me ne vado..stasera Alcamo gelato..cosi'vi penso....ahahahaha


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (17 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiii Mari'siete anche quasi paesani.....buona..io sono contento tu sia tornata..ma non attaccare tutti..me ne vado..stasera Alcamo gelato..cosi'vi penso....ahahahaha




e chi lo sta attaccando ... mi sono schierata dalla sua parte semmai 


CIAO e buon gelato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa Chiara ma *tu giudichi le persone* solo in base a quanto fanno a te???
> Se uno è una merda con tutti ( e marì lo è, credici) ma non con te ciò non toglie che sia comunque una merda.
> Fammi ridere poi, "signora"! quella non sa neanche dove sia di casa la signoritlità e quanto ha scritto su ne è l'ennesima prova.
> Ma non la leggi?? Leggi un po' indietro e mi dirai sinecramente se quella è una signora.
> ...


io non giudico, non è mia competenza, qui c'è spazio per tutti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In uno dei due casi non domanderesti del cazzone ?



domandare cosa?

io ai miei amici non chiedo mai nulla....offrono loro  :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Può essere, ma fosse così è una scelta tua. Butta il rancore butta il rimpianto. Tieniti il ricordo e vai avanti. Magari prima o poi arriverà un'altra come lei. O meglio di lei.


Un'altra come lei ?
Ma sei pazza ?
Mi vuoi male?
Nono...mi quando me stufo butto tutto nel cesso e tiro l'acqua eh?
Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh Conte senza di te qui'si piangerebbe altro che....ma non parliamo di amore xD....chissa'se anche Claudio ha la farfallina tatuata li...


Ma dai...
Io invece trovo che siano molti gli utenti che mi fanno spanciare dalle risate e mi rilasso eh?

Poi su Morandi...

Tu sei solo un povero Lothar...

Non sei Morandi...ti rendi conto Morandi? Lui quando scoreggia fa profumo di rose eh?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E io non ti perdonerò mai per aver avuto tale cattiveria da te senza motivo..
> Sono sciallissima.
> Ho preso le misure, ho preso solo una gran cantonata.
> Non è la prima non è l'ultima... Sono fatta male do l'anima per le persone a cui tengo, a volte sono ricambiata a volte vengo pugnalata... Ma ne vale sempre la pena se credo in qualcosa e non smetterò di crederci per così poco


Ma il nucleo della questione è che questa cattiveria la vedi tu...
Io non ce l'ho mai messa...
E siccome so che è IMPOSSIBILE che tu ammetta che non è così...
Preferisco abbandonare il campo no?

Sei fatta in un modo che neanche se scendessero gli dei dall'Olimpo a dirti il COnte non ce l'aveva con te, perchè non ne ha nessun motivo...tu diresti agli dei...buaaaaaaaaaaa....conte cattivone mi ha fatto la bua....

Io ho corretto il post...e fatto le mie scuse...
Cos'altro vuoi di più da me?

Tutto quello che io potevo darti in termine di comprensione e affetto te l'ho dato...
Più in là non posso...ergo...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa Chiara ma tu giudichi le persone solo in base a quanto fanno a te???
> Se uno è una merda con tutti ( e marì lo è, credici) ma non con te ciò non toglie che sia comunque una merda.
> Fammi ridere poi, "signora"! quella non sa neanche dove sia di casa la signoritlità e quanto ha scritto su ne è l'ennesima prova.
> Ma non la leggi?? Leggi un po' indietro e mi dirai sinecramente se quella è una signora.
> ...


Tranquilla conosco la Matra...e sa come la penso..
Siccome so che la Matra sa benissimo difendersi da sola...
Vedrai che arriverà anche il turno di Matraini ad arrivare alle tue conclusioni...
Lasciamole credere alla sua Signora...no?

Non ci cascai pure io?
Alla fine della fiera salta sempre fuori come siamo dentro no?

Possiamo inculare una persona alla volta, 
Ma non un'intera comunità...

E fidati io fui avvisato a suo tempo di stare attento...
E mi tenni certi sassolini in saccoccia no?

A me hanno sempre insegnato di tenere in tasca due schei da bauco...non si sa mai no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul rosso: anch'io ho subito diverse molestie da ragazzina da uomini molto più grandi di me. Devo concludere che non mi piace la categoria degli uomini?
> Mio marito è stato ripetutamente molestato (quasi a livello di persecuzione) da un tizio quando aveva quattordici anni e ne è stato pesantemente segnato. Eppure ha diversi amici omosessuali e, quando può, si schiera per difendere i loro diritti. E non si sognerebbe mai di dire una frase come la tua che, devo proprio dirlo, non fa onore a una persona intelligente come penso che tu sia.
> 
> Sul blu: anch'io non ho gradito la città blindata per il G8. Non è che blindano le città solo quando ci sono manifestazioni gay.


Tu sei tu.
Io sono io.
Tuo marito è tuo marito.
Io sono io.

Capisco che la mia sincerità ti può non piacere.
Ma come sai bene non amo fare comunella.

Proprio oggi spiegavo ad un'amica...questo concetto...
Sulla discriminazione...
Se io devo assumere una persona a me interessa che sia competente.
Non guardo se è credente o meno, fedele o putana, gay o etero o lesbica...a me basta che sia competente.
Quindi sono contrario a discriminazioni sull'ambiente del lavoro.

Ma non ho amici gay.
E' una colpa?
Se un giorno avrò un amico gay te lo dirò...
Ma già figurati ho pochissimi amici maschi...

No non sono molto intelligente...sennò ci arriverei no?

Posso dirti, se ti interessa, che ho un bel dialogo con passante...
Ma perchè a me non cambia per nulla la sua natura sessuale...no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Contuzzo, voglio regalarti un pensiero mio nei riguardi di mia moglie, e sono sicuro che, nonostante le tue scelte, sarai in grado di comprendere appieno quello che scriverò-
> 
> Tu sai che quando si è innamorati, e soprattutto quando si è giovani, uno dei pensieri che, si hanno è che, mia moglie, la mia fidanzata io saprò sempre proteggerla! sempre!! e nessuno le farà mai del male! fino a poco tempo fa pensavo, ho fallito, ho fallito miseramente! poi ho ho ripensato, e mi sono detto, non ho fallito! non ho fallito perchè sono stato in grado di starle accanto, e nonostante la sofferenza fosse soprattutto mia, il mio unico pensiero è sempre stato quello di starle accanto, così è stato e così sempre sarà per, e questo fino a quando lei mi amerà ed io l'amerò.
> 
> ...


Claudio ascoltami
Tu mi sei sempre stato simpatico...
Ma ti fai troppi problemi...
Riesci a vedere quando parlo seriamente...o quando faccio per ridere?

Su tua moglie...
La fai troppo grossa...
Sai che anch'io sarei molto protettivo verso chi amo?
Ma dobbiamo stare attenti...una donna può risponderti...ma mi prendi per una cretina che non sa cavarsela da sola? Eh?

Ti tormenti troppo Claudio...
Dai ti è successa sta cosa...ma prova a ridimensionare tua moglie...
Non è una santa...nè na putana...ma solo na donna eh?

Se lei ora è lì con te...stai lieto no?

Capisco Claudio che tu credevi in certi ideali...
Ridimensionali e stai sereno...

Fai così dai...mettiti in testa ta sega...tanto siamo tutti cornuti no?
Provaci...

Insomma mi dispiace che tu stia così male...

Dai vieni al raduno e fa una strage no?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ci sono donne che non fanno capire quando vengono...l'americana ad esempio: zero, una, 100...bohhh...
> ...lei diceva 4-5 mediamente, sai in intimità è bello parlare di certe cose...con birra e sigaretta...il romanticismo lo uso quando sono a cena fuori o in contesti diversi, ma dopo il sesso si parla di sesso e dettagli :mrgreen:
> 
> mia moglie invece è molto esplicita quando viene...e non essendo centinaia le venute lo capisco facilmente quante volte ha raggiunto...ma per te questo è uno stare li a tipo ragioniere a contare...
> ...


Yaaa verissimo! ci sono donne che non lo fanno capire! ( dicono aspè vado in bagno, la godono, e poi ritornano) 
C'hai pure ragione! mizzeca!! soffro di grave depressione post venuta auahhahaahahah ( se ti rendessi conto delle minchiate che scrivi)


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo patacca..hai detto bene nulla ha fatto..solo tv e dormire..e la strada migliore per indossare il mitico berretto viola della Milka..hai presente?con le cornone bianche..
> amico a Gatteo c'e'il palio dell'invornito..ti iscrivo??tu vinci di sicuro...


Stavolta veramente non so come risponderti. 
Posso solo dire ho letto, ed anche gli altri hanno letto  
Solo un chiarimento voglio fare. Chi legge, per quello che, può valere ( visto il tizio che scrive, può o rimanere la e pensare buh! ma questo è convinto? oppure pensare ma come è possibile che nel mondo ci possano essere persone come sua santità. ) 

Mò te scrivo na cosetta in siciliano, trankì fattela tradurre dal goleador! un patri taliannu so figghiu pinsò ma un'iera megghiu quannu vinni.. ka ittava na fugnatura!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Beh...non è proprio così. Non sempre almeno.


Cara tebe, secondo te sono scemo io? (speriamo non dici di si  ...) 
Se io rispondo da scemo, è soltanto perchè mi devo abbassare a certi livelli. 
Ma tu mi conosci da poco, e quindi diciamo che, al posto di pensare che ti stai schierando, penso invece che appunto mi conosci da poco


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> domandare cosa?
> 
> io ai miei amici non chiedo mai nulla....offrono loro  :mrgreen:


Credimi ne sono sicuro che loro offrono e tu.. pigli!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Claudio ascoltami
> Tu mi sei sempre stato simpatico...
> Ma ti fai troppi problemi...
> Riesci a vedere quando parlo seriamente...o quando faccio per ridere?
> ...


Stavolta sei tu che, non hai capito.
Che mia moglie sia una donna, come tutte le donne sono donne, credo sia normale no? Ma che io, nelle mie riflessioni mi ritrovi a concludere che nonostante lei mi abbia tradito, ho ed abbiamo insieme, tenuto in piedi sia il matrimonio che, certi ideali ai quali io credo, permettimelo no ? 
La parola cornuto per quanto osannata da chi vuole esprime il concetto del tradimento, rimane una parola che, a chi è da poco tradito, fa un male cane, mentre da chi è riuscito a uscire da certi concetti e antiquatezze dove quella parola altro non è che un ricordo di un periodo dove il compagno/a ha fatto soltanto male a se stesso. E quella parola credimi conte fa più male al traditore che al tradito.
Io per l'ennesima volta ti ripeto che non sto male, il mio modo di scrivere probabilmente fa capire questo, ma molto probabilmente succede perchè mi ritengo una persona sensibile, e vogliosa di usare termini particolari, e tutto questo non solo succede per la mia educazione, ma anche per la maturità acquisita dopo il tradimento, dove ho anche capito che termini, frasi occhiate, gesti, devono essere usati con cautela. Ed usati al momento giusto.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io non giudico, non è mia competenza, qui c'è spazio per tutti


Mi risulta il contrario.


----------



## The Cheater (18 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Yaaa verissimo! ci sono donne che non lo fanno capire! ( dicono aspè vado in bagno, la godono, e poi ritornano)
> C'hai pure ragione! mizzeca!! soffro di grave depressione post venuta auahhahaahahah ( se ti rendessi conto delle minchiate che scrivi)


Le minchiate che dici...sono tali secondo quale famoso manuale???

Claudio ascolta...se vuoi confrontarti serenamente fallo, e io non chiuderò le porte...
se vuoi solo insultare fallo pure...ma non risolvi la cosa:
Sei una persona infelice, e per me FELICE è impossibile batterti...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Le minchiate che dici...sono tali secondo quale famoso manuale???
> 
> Claudio ascolta...se vuoi confrontarti serenamente fallo, e io non chiuderò le porte...
> se vuoi solo insultare fallo pure...ma non risolvi la cosa:
> Sei una persona infelice, e per me FELICE è impossibile batterti...


Semplice come risposta, sono munito di carta e penna, e quello che tu, e sua santità scrivete, rimangono indelebili sulla carta e nel mio cervello, come spunto di crescita e maturità, siete voi il mio manuale no ? 

Scrivi se vuoi confrontarti fallo pure senza insultare, e poi mi etichetti come persona infelice? Fammi capire non è un controsenso? o vuoi che per virtù del cazzone grosso adesso scriva, ok hai vinto tu grande cazzone! 

Sveglia sveglia sveglia cucciolotto sveglia.


----------



## The Cheater (18 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Semplice come risposta, sono munito di carta e penna, e quello che tu, e sua santità scrivete, rimangono indelebili sulla carta e nel mio cervello, come spunto di crescita e maturità, siete voi il mio manuale no ?
> 
> Scrivi se vuoi confrontarti fallo pure senza insultare, e poi mi etichetti come persona infelice? Fammi capire non è un controsenso? o vuoi che per virtù del cazzone grosso adesso scriva, ok hai vinto tu grande cazzone!
> 
> Sveglia sveglia sveglia cucciolotto sveglia.


Lo so che suona come insulto "infelice"...
...ma non lo è...è solo un'amara constatazione...

Fatti aiutare...non fai molta strada così...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Lo so che suona come insulto "infelice"...
> ...ma non lo è...è solo un'amara constatazione...
> 
> Fatti aiutare...non fai molta strada così...


E bhe, se hai ben capito, visto che mi annoto tutto di te e sua santità, è chiaro che per me risulta come un insulto infelice, sei te che, sei senza cuore e vuoi farmi stare male! ed in più rimarchi il tutto dicendo che, è una amara constatazione!! 

Oddioo! oddio mio mi sento male a leggerti! mi sento solo! voglio uscire da questo turbine di emozioni! Forse dovrei accontentarmi solamente di geko, e non pensare più a voi! Ma è difficile aver trovato uomini come voi ed accontentarsi dello squallore che geko esprime con le sue lettere.


----------



## The Cheater (18 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E bhe, se hai ben capito, visto che mi annoto tutto di te e sua santità, è chiaro che per me risulta come un insulto infelice, sei te che, sei senza cuore e vuoi farmi stare male! ed in più rimarchi il tutto dicendo che, è una amara constatazione!!
> 
> Oddioo! oddio mio mi sento male a leggerti! mi sento solo! voglio uscire da questo turbine di emozioni! Forse dovrei accontentarmi solamente di geko, e non pensare più a voi! Ma è difficile aver trovato uomini come voi ed accontentarsi dello squallore che geko esprime con le sue lettere.


Ci rinuncio...non fosse per altro che usi la punteggiatura in un modo molto interessante ma anche di complessa interpretazione per le mie poche capacità di comprensione...

Good luck


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ci rinuncio...non fosse per altro che usi la punteggiatura in un modo molto interessante ma anche di complessa interpretazione per le mie poche capacità di comprensione...
> 
> Good luck


Mi scuso per la punteggiatura. Qualcosa incontrario per le persone ignoranti? E' come se adesso tu cucciolotto mio, stia puntando il dito anche a chi è ignorante. Ne sta uscendo un quadro molto importante su di te! 
Su una cosa vorrei ridiventare serio, riguarda le tue capacità di comprensione, siamo in tanti ad averne capito qualcosa .
auahahahahhahaahahah


----------



## @lex (18 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa Chiara ma tu giudichi le persone solo in base a quanto fanno a te???
> Se uno è una merda con tutti ( e marì lo è, credici) ma non con te ciò non toglie che sia comunque una merda.
> Fammi ridere poi, "signora"! quella non sa neanche dove sia di casa la signoritlità e quanto ha scritto su ne è l'ennesima prova.
> Ma non la leggi?? Leggi un po' indietro e mi dirai sinecramente se quella è una signora.
> ...


embè per chiara evidentemente se pinochet non le ha fatto un caxxo è un gran signore aahahhahahahahahh


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stavolta sei tu che, non hai capito.
> Che mia moglie sia una donna, come tutte le donne sono donne, credo sia normale no? Ma che io, nelle mie riflessioni mi ritrovi a concludere che nonostante lei mi abbia tradito, ho ed abbiamo insieme, tenuto in piedi sia il matrimonio che, certi ideali ai quali io credo, permettimelo no ?
> La parola cornuto per quanto osannata da chi vuole esprime il concetto del tradimento, rimane una parola che, a chi è da poco tradito, fa un male cane, mentre da chi è riuscito a uscire da certi concetti e antiquatezze dove quella parola altro non è che un ricordo di un periodo dove il compagno/a ha fatto soltanto male a se stesso. E quella parola credimi conte fa più male al traditore che al tradito.
> Io per l'ennesima volta ti ripeto che non sto male, il mio modo di scrivere probabilmente fa capire questo, ma molto probabilmente succede perchè mi ritengo una persona sensibile, e vogliosa di usare termini particolari, e tutto questo non solo succede per la mia educazione, ma anche per la maturità acquisita dopo il tradimento, dove ho anche capito che termini, frasi occhiate, gesti, devono essere usati con cautela. Ed usati al momento giusto.



Vero si ho capito addesso...temevo sai che dai tuoi scritti uscisse un Claudio che si piange un po' troppo addosso...e non mi piace no?
Siamo pure sempre uomini e non femminucce...eh?
Lasciamo il vittimismo a chi ne fa un sistema per scucire un po' di affetto dai...
Ma hai ragione sul termine...


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero si ho capito addesso...temevo sai che dai tuoi scritti uscisse un Claudio che si piange un po' troppo addosso...e non mi piace no?
> *Siamo pure sempre uomini e non femminucce...eh?*
> Lasciamo il vittimismo a chi ne fa un sistema per scucire un po' di affetto dai...
> Ma hai ragione sul termine...


Perchè gli uomini non possono piangere ad esempio? Conte che luoghi comuni dai. E te sempre rancoroso eh. Lascia andare lascia andare lascia andare :smile:.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè gli uomini non possono piangere ad esempio? Conte che luoghi comuni dai. E te sempre rancoroso eh. Lascia andare lascia andare lascia andare :smile:.


Senti MK...
Figurate se so rancoroso...
Dove lo vedi il rancore?

Sto solo mettendo in pratica le lezioni per casa ricevute dalla psicoterapeuta no?

Ascolta questa...

L'atteggiamento da vittima non ti si addice...

Si io come uomo piango eh?
Ma solo per cose che veramente mi commuovono dentro...

Dei...
A te non viene il nervoso quando uno cerca in te magari attraverso lamenti e lai la amorosa crocerossina?

Eh?

Ma rancore de che?

Ti ho già detto che sono nella fase più bella della mia vita...non ho bisogno anche di una lucana eh?


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti MK...
> Figurate se so rancoroso...
> Dove lo vedi il rancore?
> 
> ...


Io ho atteggiamento da vittima? Perchè? Conte la crocerossina è morta e sepolta . 2012 new life, new Mk.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

Conte... MK. Se posso esprimere la mia opinione scusandomi in anticipo....

Se cercate entrambi di leggere oltre quello che ognuno di noi vuole leggere, sono sicuro che tutti, o in questo caso voi due, non nascerebbero di questi battibecchi.


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conte... MK. Se posso esprimere la mia opinione scusandomi in anticipo....
> 
> Se cercate entrambi di leggere oltre quello che ognuno di noi vuole leggere, sono sicuro che tutti, o in questo caso voi due, non nascerebbero di questi battibecchi.


Claudio, ma non stiamo battibeccando, tranquillo :smile:, sono pacifiche discussioni. Fossero tutti così i post


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Claudio, ma non stiamo battibeccando, tranquillo :smile:, sono pacifiche discussioni. Fossero tutti così i post


C'hai ragione  :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2012)

[video=youtube_share;plSIDyvm-lI]http://youtu.be/plSIDyvm-lI[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;plSIDyvm-lI]http://youtu.be/plSIDyvm-lI[/video]


auahuahahaahahah, tu non ci crederai, e sono sicuro di questo! ma mi sei simpatica, ma credendo di conoscerti già so a priori che, era meglio evitarlo di dirtelo.


----------



## Sole (18 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu sei tu.
> Io sono io.
> Tuo marito è tuo marito.
> Io sono io.
> ...


Primo: troppo comodo dire tu sei tu e io sono io. Comodo e un po' banale, forse. Se tu porti come argomentazione la tua molestia per avvalorare la tesi che sia logico per te non apprezzare la categoria degli omosessuali, io controbatto dicendo che le molestie le hanno subite diverse persone che non per questo la pensano come te. E' una discussione, tu porti la tua esperienza e io la mia: di solito si discute così.

Secondo e importante: non sei l'unico ad essere sincero. Lo sono anch'io. Non è la tua sincerità che non apprezzo, ma il discorso che hai fatto, che mi è sembrato un discorso attraversato dal pregiudizio ('non amo molto la categoria dei gay' è un giudizio rivolto ad un'intera categoria di persone e, come tale, discriminatorio).

Il concetto di colpa lo tiri fuori tu, io non ne ho parlato. Non capisco perchè se qualcuno ti contraddice pensi che stia svalutando la tua persona. A me piace parlare di argomenti, discutere sui temi, anche animatamente. Chi ribalta tutto mettendola sul personale, come fai spesso tu, mi toglie il piacere del confronto.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Io ho atteggiamento da vittima? Perchè? Conte la crocerossina è morta e sepolta . 2012 new life, new Mk.


No ....
Io ti ho esposto solo una risposta che mi fu data ad un mio piagnisteo...
Tutto lì...
Ne vuoi un'altra?

Soffri e non sfidare la fortuna!

Mah...con me non sei mai stata crocerossina...
A volte un po' rompi...ma nella norma neh?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conte... MK. Se posso esprimere la mia opinione scusandomi in anticipo....
> 
> Se cercate entrambi di leggere oltre quello che ognuno di noi vuole leggere, sono sicuro che tutti, o in questo caso voi due, non nascerebbero di questi battibecchi.


Ma dei su...ma quali battibecchi...uffi...
Tra le righe io e MK se intendemo sempre eh?
Ma non vedi che le piace stuzzicarmi e tormentarmi?
Ma lo fa sempre con un sorrisino che non ti dico...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Primo: troppo comodo dire tu sei tu e io sono io. Comodo e un po' banale, forse. Se tu porti come argomentazione la tua molestia per avvalorare la tesi che sia logico per te non apprezzare la categoria degli omosessuali, io controbatto dicendo che le molestie le hanno subite diverse persone che non per questo la pensano come te. E' una discussione, tu porti la tua esperienza e io la mia: di solito si discute così.
> 
> Secondo e importante: non sei l'unico ad essere sincero. Lo sono anch'io. Non è la tua sincerità che non apprezzo, ma il discorso che hai fatto, che mi è sembrato un discorso attraversato dal pregiudizio ('non amo molto la categoria dei gay' è un giudizio rivolto ad un'intera categoria di persone e, come tale, discriminatorio).
> 
> Il concetto di colpa lo tiri fuori tu, io non ne ho parlato. Non capisco perchè se qualcuno ti contraddice pensi che stia svalutando la tua persona. A me piace parlare di argomenti, discutere sui temi, anche animatamente. Chi ribalta tutto mettendola sul personale, come fai spesso tu, mi toglie il piacere del confronto.


Allora secondo me, siamo nell'epoca che va di moda avere un amico gay.
Na roba culturale insomma.
Ok, mettiamola così allora: per me è un pianeta sconosciuto, non so cosa sia l'omosessualità, me ne frego dei gay...ecc..ecc..ecc...e bado ai cassi miei.

Certo che per me il G8 è na roba...il gay pride un'altra...

Non la amo nè la odio: semplicemente me ne frego.
Finchè non mi tormentano o molestano io sto sciallo...

Faccio un po' come mi pare...
E sto sciallo...

Sai si fa presto a dire gatto...finchè non lo hai nel sacco no?:smile:


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora secondo me, *siamo nell'epoca che va di moda avere un amico gay.*
> Na roba culturale insomma.
> Ok, mettiamola così allora: per me è un pianeta sconosciuto, non so cosa sia l'omosessualità, me ne frego dei gay...ecc..ecc..ecc...e bado ai cassi miei.
> 
> ...




vero, e poi si dice: io adoro i gay perchè sono così e cosà!
niente di più falso: chi ha veramente amici gay sa che non sono affatto tutti uguali, mica sono fatti con lo stampino, è assurdo cercare di infilarli in una categoria con delle caratteristiche peculiari
personalmente ne conosco certi molto simpatici e certi altri che mi stanno proprio sulle balle, esattamente come gli etero, e lo stesso vale per i disabili, gli extracomunitari, i poliziotti, i pregiudicati, i religiosi, gli anziani, i bambini.... se proprio voglio individuare ciò che in qualche modo è diverso da me (a parte gli etero!)


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> vero, e poi si dice: io adoro i gay perchè sono così e cosà!
> niente di più falso: chi ha veramente amici gay sa che non sono affatto tutti uguali, mica sono fatti con lo stampino, è assurdo cercare di infilarli in una categoria con delle caratteristiche peculiari
> personalmente ne conosco certi molto simpatici e certi altri che mi stanno proprio sulle balle, esattamente come gli etero, e lo stesso vale per i disabili, gli extracomunitari, i poliziotti, i pregiudicati, i religiosi, gli anziani, i bambini.... se proprio voglio individuare ciò che in qualche modo è diverso da me (a parte gli etero!)


Ma allora apro una provocazione...
Se c'è discriminazione è anche colpa di certi atteggiamenti e comportamenti no?

Ma non voglio essere fascista!
Cioè fascista quello che fa di ogni erba un fascio no?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (19 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> *vero, e poi si dice: io adoro i gay perchè sono così e cosà!
> niente di più falso: chi ha veramente amici gay sa che non sono affatto tutti uguali, mica sono fatti con lo stampino, è assurdo cercare di infilarli in una categoria con delle caratteristiche peculiari
> *personalmente ne conosco certi molto simpatici e certi altri che mi stanno proprio sulle balle, esattamente come gli etero, e lo stesso vale per i disabili, gli extracomunitari, i poliziotti, i pregiudicati, i religiosi, gli anziani, i bambini.... se proprio voglio individuare ciò che in qualche modo è diverso da me (a parte gli etero!)


Nessuno qui ha detto di adorare i gay. Ma, in quanto categoria spesso discriminata e oggetto di scherno e giudizio, penso che chi è omosessuale vada affiancato nei momenti in cui sia reso oggetto di pregiudizio.

Un uomo che afferma di essere stato oggetto di molestie da parte di un pedofilo e dice per questo di non apprezzare la categoria dei gay sta facendo un discorso superficiale dal tono vagamente discriminatorio.
Io non ho amici gay, mio marito sì perchè il suo lavoro lo ha portato ad intrecciare rapporti personali con persone omosessuali con cui condivide alcune passioni. Non penso la viva come una moda, piuttosto come un fatto necessario, che è capitato. Non è che il loro orientamento sessuale sia particolarmente significativo per lui.

Però, come nel caso degli extracomunitari, pur essendo consapevole che alcuni posso stare sulle balle, come dici tu, io penso sia un dovere di tutti agire, per quanto è possibile, per sostenere il loro diritto a non essere discirminati.
Posso non apprezzare l'individuo, ma sostenere i suoi diritti al di là delle mie simpatie.

Si chiama civiltà.


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Nessuno qui ha detto di adorare i gay.* Ma, in quanto categoria spesso discriminata e oggetto di scherno e giudizio, penso che chi è omosessuale vada affiancato nei momenti in cui sia reso oggetto di pregiudizio.
> 
> Un uomo che afferma di essere stato oggetto di molestie da parte di un pedofilo e dice per questo di non apprezzare la categoria dei gay sta facendo un discorso superficiale dal tono vagamente discriminatorio.
> Io non ho amici gay, mio marito sì perchè il suo lavoro lo ha portato ad intrecciare rapporti personali con persone omosessuali con cui condivide alcune passioni. Non penso la viva come una moda, piuttosto come un fatto necessario, che è capitato. Non è che il loro orientamento sessuale sia particolarmente significativo per lui.
> ...


rispondevo al Conte, che affermava che avere amici gay è un po' una moda...

riguardo agli extracomunitari, ho a che fare con loro tutti i pomeriggi poichè sono consigliera di una onlus che si occupa, tra l'altro, di trovare lavoro alle persone disagiate, per lo più donne straniere con figli a carico, segnalateci dagli assistenti sociali, che informiamo anche in merito alle varie borse lavoro, sussidi per gli affitti, buons gas ed elettrici, bandi per l'edilizia popolare, centri per farsi dare la spesa...insomma una serie di notizie e aiuti pratici che a loro risultano molto utili...è bello parlare di diritti e civiltà, fare qualcosa in merito è meglio, secondo me


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora apro una provocazione...
> *Se c'è discriminazione è anche colpa di certi atteggiamenti e comportamenti no?
> *
> Ma non voglio essere fascista!
> Cioè fascista quello che fa di ogni erba un fascio no?:mrgreen:


non credo, Conte, proprio per il motivo che ho detto prima: una persona può  risultare gradevole o sgradevole* prima *di essere "identificata" come appartenente ad una "categoria", qualunque essa sia

riguardo ai gay, la maggior parte non hanno affatto atteggiamenti particolari che potrebbero portare alla discriminazione, anzi, un mio amico che frequenta una chat di incontri (romeo qualcosa...) mi ha spiegato che sono tantissimi i gay non dichiarati con famiglia che chiedono incontri con discrezione, pochi sanno che sono gay...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Nessuno qui ha detto di adorare i gay. Ma, in quanto categoria spesso discriminata e oggetto di scherno e giudizio, penso che chi è omosessuale vada affiancato nei momenti in cui sia reso oggetto di pregiudizio.
> 
> Un uomo che afferma di essere stato oggetto di molestie da parte di un pedofilo e dice per questo di non apprezzare la categoria dei gay sta facendo un discorso superficiale dal tono vagamente discriminatorio.
> Io non ho amici gay, mio marito sì perchè il suo lavoro lo ha portato ad intrecciare rapporti personali con persone omosessuali con cui condivide alcune passioni. Non penso la viva come una moda, piuttosto come un fatto necessario, che è capitato. Non è che il loro orientamento sessuale sia particolarmente significativo per lui.
> ...


La mia esperienza insegna questo...
Quelli che a paroloni si proclamano tolleranti e civili...
Poi sono i primi a non volere gli extracomunitari come vicini di casa...o come alunni nella classe dove sta suo figlio.


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (19 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> non credo, Conte, proprio per il motivo che ho detto prima: una persona può  risultare gradevole o sgradevole* prima *di essere "identificata" come appartenente ad una "categoria", qualunque essa sia
> 
> riguardo ai gay, la maggior parte non hanno affatto atteggiamenti particolari che potrebbero portare alla discriminazione, anzi, un mio amico che frequenta una chat di incontri (romeo qualcosa...) mi ha spiegato che sono tantissimi i gay non dichiarati con famiglia che chiedono incontri con discrezione, pochi sanno che sono gay ...



... e secondo te perche' succede questo?




(Perche' hanno "Paura" secondo me) ... molte volte queste persone vivono la loro sessualita' come una colpa, un peccato ... MOLTI, sono costretti a nascondersi ... c'e' gente che si e' suicidata per questo motivo ...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> non credo, Conte, proprio per il motivo che ho detto prima: una persona può  risultare gradevole o sgradevole* prima *di essere "identificata" come appartenente ad una "categoria", qualunque essa sia
> 
> riguardo ai gay, la maggior parte non hanno affatto atteggiamenti particolari che potrebbero portare alla discriminazione, anzi, un mio amico che frequenta una chat di incontri (romeo qualcosa...) mi ha spiegato che sono tantissimi i gay non dichiarati con famiglia che chiedono incontri con discrezione, pochi sanno che sono gay...


Il mio vicino bangladese era molto rabbioso con quelli della sua pelle che per colpa del loro atteggiamento hanno causato danni e pregiudizi a lui.
Io non ho aiutato lui a far venire suo fratello con il Kit afflussi 2006, assumendolo come colf, per civilità, filantropia, carità cristiana od altro...MA SOLO...perchè questo mio vicino è sempre stato molto buono e bravo con me...direi come dire...SI MERITAVA...un aiuto da parte mia...

In altre parole cosa ho detto?
Io ci ho messo anni( ma non decenni) per capire che i gay non erano tutti come quello che mi ha molestato.
Sono solo stato sincero...
Nella mia adolescenza sognavo di impalare vivi gli omosessuali.

Ma mi sono sempre tenuto alla larga da loro...e nessuno di loro mi ha mai rotto le balle...

Dei loro diritti: semplicemente: IO me ne frego.
SOno battaglie loro...che le facciano.


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> ... e secondo te perche' succede questo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



io credo: molti hanno famiglia da un bel po', i tempi sono cambiati ma loro non se la sentono più di buttare tutto all'aria
per i giovani tipo il mio amico mi sembra molto diverso


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (19 Febbraio 2012)

free;882234 io credo: molti hanno famiglia da un bel po' ha detto:
			
		

> e questo e' triste, molto triste ... E' vivere una vita non propria
> per i giovani tipo il mio amico mi sembra molto diverso



E' ingannare se stessi e l'altra persona che gli vive accanto 




I giovani? "SEMBRA" che qualcosa stia cambiando e, lo spero 	Thumbs up


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio vicino bangladese era molto rabbioso con quelli della sua pelle che per colpa del loro atteggiamento hanno causato danni e pregiudizi a lui.
> Io non ho aiutato lui a far venire suo fratello con il Kit afflussi 2006, assumendolo come colf, per civilità, filantropia, carità cristiana od altro...MA SOLO...perchè questo mio vicino è sempre stato molto buono e bravo con me...direi come dire...SI MERITAVA...un aiuto da parte mia...
> 
> In altre parole cosa ho detto?
> ...


No Conte, i diritti sono una battaglia di tutti, anche egoisticamente se vuoi, perchè non si può mai sapere chi sarà il prossimo leso nei suoi diritti e se avrà la forza di farli valere.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Conte, i diritti sono una battaglia di tutti, anche egoisticamente se vuoi, perchè non si può mai sapere chi sarà il prossimo leso nei suoi diritti e se avrà la forza di farli valere.


Mah...
Io ho sempre abbracciato le mie cause perse...da solo...
Ho combattuto contro i mulini a vento...
Ho ribaltato il maialmondo come un calzino...
E alla fine ho visto che non cambia mai niente...
Quindi...

Ma non ostacolo i soldati che combattono...

Lascio fare...
Magari ecco quella volta che mi capitarà di assistere in prima persona a diritti lesi...allora scendo in campo e batto il pugno sulla tavola...ma fino ad allora...

Ma capisco il tuo impegno nel sociale...
E lo apprezzo! Eh?
Non dico che sia tutto tempo perso! Anzi...

Ognuno si prende a cuore quello che sente no?


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Conte, i diritti sono una battaglia di tutti, anche egoisticamente se vuoi, perchè non si può mai sapere chi sarà il prossimo leso nei suoi diritti e se avrà la forza di farli valere.


già

_*Nessun uomo è un'isola*
_
_Prima vennero a prendere gli zingari e fui contento perché                rubavano 
              Poi vennero a prendere gli ebrei e tacqui perché mi erano                antipatici
              Poi vennero a prendere gli omosessuali e fui sollevato perché                erano fastidiosi
              Poi vennero a prendere i comunisti ed io non parlai perché                non ero comunista
              Un giorno vennero a prendere me e non c’era rimasto nessuno                a protestare _


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> già
> 
> _*Nessun uomo è un'isola*
> _
> ...


Ma la mia versione è questa...
Quel giorno che vennero a prendere me...presero el do parsento! no?


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma la mia versione è questa...
> Quel giorno che vennero a prendere me...presero el do parsento! no?


però forse se rimani solo come un pirla, aspetti che ti vengono a prendere!:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> già
> 
> _*Nessun uomo è un'isola*
> _
> ...


Dico solo...
Non mi sta bene che due zingari entrino in casa mia convinti che non ci sia nessuno per prendere i gioielli e l'oro e mi è toccato gettarli giù per le scale del condominio.

Dico sono...
Non mi sta bene vivere in Ungheria e vedere le tensioni sociali perchè tutta la ricchezza del paese è in mano solo agli ebrei che hanno tutti gli istituti di credito e le assicurazioni e le compagnie telefoniche. 
Non mi sta bene che in Ungheria gli operai debbano ancora versare un obolo per i danni dell'olocausto.
Non mi sta bene che in Ungheria se degli organari cattolici firmano un contratto per il restauro dell'organo della sinagoga ci sia la clausola che loro devono lavorare di domenica e al sabato no.

Sui comunisti non so che dire...
Ma possiamo osservare che dovunque sono stati hanno portato la miseria...
Non mi sta bene che un pol pot uccida un quarto del suo popolo.
I crimini e le efferatezze di ogni regime hanno fatto si che oggi il termine comunista o fascista sia un'offesa!

Non mi sta bene che non si possa ribadire il concetto: coppie omosessuali SI, ma occhio siete coppie sterili...guai a dire questo fatto i ben pensanti si stracciano le vesti.

Non mi sta bene un mondo dove si faccia sempre caciara per i diritti delle minoranze...e si sbeffeggino quelle delle maggioranze!

Ma chi erano quelli che venivano a prendere?
QUesto tassello manca...
Sono sempre gli altri i cattivoni, gli insensibili ecc..ecc..ecc...

Poi nel microcosmo quotidiano assistiamo a tutto e di più!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> però forse se rimani solo come un pirla, aspetti che ti vengono a prendere!:carneval:


No...
Chi mai li cerca?
Sai hanno chiuso i manicomi eh?
Dove mi mettono?:carneval:


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Conte,* i diritti sono una battaglia di tutti*, anche egoisticamente se vuoi, perchè non si può mai sapere chi sarà il prossimo leso nei suoi diritti e se avrà la forza di farli valere.


:up:


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dico solo...
> Non mi sta bene che due zingari entrino in casa mia convinti che non ci sia nessuno per prendere i gioielli e l'oro e mi è toccato gettarli giù per le scale del condominio.
> 
> Dico sono...
> ...



ma no, la "maggioranza" va avanti da sola, motu proprio
le "minoranze" ogni tanto la incrociano ed allora è necessario mettere le cose a posto, così si sta tutti bene (sperabilmente)...

sai, mi è venuta in mente la rissa sull'art. 18 a tutela dei lavoratori: ebbene, a quanto pare le cause intentate in base all'art. 18 sono veramente pochissime, sembra assurdo uno scontro istituzionale per una cosa che ha poca rilevanza pratica...
...senonchè: non potrebbe essere che le cause sono poche proprio perchè *c'è* l'art. 18??


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (19 Febbraio 2012)

* …solo coloro che sono abbastanza folli da pensare di poter cambiare il mondo, lo cambiano davvero! * 
 (GANDHI) 



[video=youtube;MfxRZuBbKKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfxRZuBbKKE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Primo: troppo comodo dire tu sei tu e io sono io. Comodo e un po' banale, forse. Se tu porti come argomentazione la tua molestia per avvalorare la tesi che sia logico per te non apprezzare la categoria degli omosessuali, io controbatto dicendo che le molestie le hanno subite diverse persone che non per questo la pensano come te. E' una discussione, tu porti la tua esperienza e io la mia: di solito si discute così.
> 
> Secondo e importante: non sei l'unico ad essere sincero. Lo sono anch'io. Non è la tua sincerità che non apprezzo, ma il discorso che hai fatto, che mi è sembrato un discorso attraversato dal pregiudizio ('non amo molto la categoria dei gay' è un giudizio rivolto ad un'intera categoria di persone e, come tale, discriminatorio).
> 
> Il concetto di colpa lo tiri fuori tu, io non ne ho parlato. *Non capisco perchè se qualcuno ti contraddice pensi che stia svalutando la tua persona*. A me piace parlare di argomenti, discutere sui temi, anche animatamente. Chi ribalta tutto mettendola sul personale, come fai spesso tu, mi toglie il piacere del confronto.


Ho pensato in questo modo per molto tempo, perché fui tradito a catena. Non c'era mai una giusta.

Ma l'ho anche incontrato nelle situazioni in cui una persona ha bisogno di continue conferme per sentirsi viva. Per me nasce nelle persone che sono pieno di dubbi ragionevoli e quando si verifica la conferma di un dubbio "imprevisto", allora pensano di non valere nulla, perché non ci hanno pensato *anche *a questo aspetto.


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Conte, *i diritti sono una battaglia di tutti*, anche egoisticamente se vuoi, perchè non si può mai sapere chi sarà il prossimo leso nei suoi diritti e se avrà la forza di farli valere.


Non nella vita vera.
Anche io me ne frego dei loro diritti: che ci pensassero loro.

Intanto per *i miei diritti* non ha mai combattuto nessuno, tranne me stesso. 

Sbagliando, perchè solo...


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Non nella vita vera.
> Anche io me ne frego dei loro diritti: che ci pensassero loro.
> 
> Intanto per *i miei diritti* non ha mai combattuto nessuno, tranne me stesso.
> ...


Uffa Andy, dai vai a votare su


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Uffa Andy, dai vai a votare su


Sì, andrò a votare.

Ma ci metto parolacce...

Non dovremmo votare invece! 

TUTTI

Questi sono i nostri diritti, e continuiamo a non capirli!


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, andrò a votare.
> 
> Ma ci metto parolacce...
> 
> ...


Ma io intendevo al mio sondaggio, uff. Sai che in effetti anch'io non saprei chi votare se ci fossero le elezioni adesso? Sicuramente non a destra ma pure a sinistra non so, non mi convince nessuno. Va beh ho deciso, mi candiderò io :mrgreen:

ps ancora niente nuove sul lavoro?


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ma io intendevo al mio sondaggio, uff. Sai che in effetti anch'io non saprei chi votare se ci fossero le elezioni adesso? Sicuramente non a destra ma pure a sinistra non so. non mi convince nessuno. Va beh ho deciso, mi candiderò io :mrgreen:
> 
> ps ancora niente nuove sul lavoro?


Lavoro nulla.
Sono depresso e demoralizzato.

Mi sa che lascio stare, inutile...

Sento a volte che nei TG si dice che in molti addirittura smettono di cercare. Sulla mia pelle ho la stessa sensazione. Sembra inutile, davvero. 

Purtroppo non conosco nessuno che mi aiuti...

Quale sondaggio?


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Se mi potessi candidare io...

Altro che Beppe Grillo...


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Lavoro nulla.
> Sono depresso e demoralizzato.
> 
> Mi sa che lascio stare, inutile...
> ...


Vai in Comunicazioni, il thread è 'Discriminazione'. Lasci stare e torni a casa? Beh almeno c'è il mare


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Vai in Comunicazioni, il thread è 'Discriminazione'. Lasci stare e torni a casa? *Beh almeno c'è il mare*


Sporco di sozzume...

L'anno scorso mi sono pure preso una allergia alla pelle, con bolle grandi così...


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sporco di sozzume...
> 
> L'anno scorso mi sono pure preso una allergia alla pelle, con bolle grandi così...


Beh dai ma non tutto su, sempre a vedere il lato negativo delle cose eh


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Beh dai ma non tutto su, sempre a vedere il lato negativo delle cose eh


Beh, tra poco c'è l'assicurazione e non ho soldi...
Fai tu...


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Lavoro nulla.
> Sono depresso e demoralizzato.
> 
> Mi sa che lascio stare, inutile...
> ...


E' triste sentire parole come le tue.....l'orizzonte non si prospetta meglio.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, tra poco c'è l'assicurazione e non ho soldi...
> Fai tu...


Io comincerei a pensare a un lavoro alternativo Andy, almeno cominceresti a risolvere il problema economico.


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E' triste sentire parole come le tue.....l'orizzonte non si prospetta meglio.


E' triste, lo so, ma non sto con le mani in tasca.

Addirittura ho intrapreso un viaggio lontano da casa per cercare altrove.

Ho una laurea e un dottorato del cazzo...

Positivismo? Non so, vediamo, è meglio pensare a dormire a vita a casa di mamma o trovare un posto libero sotto un ponte?

Forse la seconda, altrimenti sono anche bamboccione...


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

E' ironico quando ripenso a quella discussione sull'odiare o meno chi ci ha fatto del male in amore.
Io per amore ho perso un lavoro a causa di un capo geloso e di una donna che, vedendo l'aria che respirava, ha tolto le tende lasciandomi nella merda... facendomi prima credere il contrario su tutto...
E' davvero ironico?

E' giusto provare rancore in amore?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2012)

Se posso dire la mia...grazie.

Mi da molto fastidio sentir parlare di gay, anzi mi da troppo fastidio! e mi da fastidio che adesso anche io scriva, ma credo che, questo avvenga appunto perchè siamo soltanto dei bigotti, e spero accada anche perchè tutto quello che è giusto, debba avere del tempo per passare inosservato, per come passerebbe inosservato un eterosessuale.

E mi danno fastidio persone come mari, persona di cui parlai con il conte una volta in pvt, dove lui se ricordo bene, ne parlo bene! io risposi al conte dicendogli: mi sembra che, nonostante io cerchi di non provocarla e talvolta fargli capire che, non mi sta antipatica, lei cerchi sempre di colpirmi, e ne ebbi conferma con il tempo, ecco.. mi da fastidio mari perchè se un etero è bravo rimane bravo! mentre un gay se diventa checca è persona a cui puntare il dito! e persona da menzionare per offendere me. E' scritto in una delle pagine di questo thread quello che ho appena asserito della BANNATA.


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> E' triste, lo so, ma non sto con le mani in tasca.
> 
> Addirittura ho intrapreso un viaggio lontano da casa per cercare altrove.
> 
> ...


Effettivamente restando sotto le ali protettive dei tuoi potresti rischiare di adagiarti.

Ma se hai detto che non te ne stai con le mani in tasca non vedo perchè peggiorare la situazione. Non è un problema se resti ancora a casa.


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se posso dire la mia...grazie.
> 
> Mi da molto fastidio sentir parlare di gay, anzi mi da troppo fastidio! e mi da fastidio che adesso anche io scriva, ma credo che, questo avvenga appunto perchè siamo soltanto dei bigotti, e spero accada anche perchè tutto quello che è giusto, debba avere del tempo per passare inosservato, per come passerebbe inosservato un eterosessuale.


:up:


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Effettivamente restando sotto le ali protettive dei tuoi potresti rischiare di adagiarti.
> 
> Ma se hai detto che non te ne stai con le mani in tasca non vedo perchè peggiorare la situazione. Non è un problema se resti ancora a casa.


A 36 anni ti senti un fallito.

Se non è per scelta.

E i soldi per essere indipendente non ci sono più.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> E' ironico quando ripenso a quella discussione sull'odiare o meno chi ci ha fatto del male in amore.
> Io per amore ho perso un lavoro a causa di un capo geloso e di una donna che, vedendo l'aria che respirava, ha tolto le tende lasciandomi nella merda... facendomi prima credere il contrario su tutto...
> E' davvero ironico?
> 
> *E' giusto provare rancore in amore*?


No. Non è giusto. Se provi rancore non riesci a lasciare andare. Ti riempi di odio e non c'è spazio per il nuovo che potrebbe arrivare.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> A 36 anni ti senti un fallito.
> 
> Se non è per scelta.
> 
> E i soldi per essere indipendente non ci sono più.


Andy cerca QUALSIASI tipo di lavoro. Non c'è niente di degradante a guadagnarsi i soldi facendo un lavoro anche non adatto a un laureato eh.


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> No. Non è giusto. Se provi rancore non riesci a lasciare andare. *Ti riempi di odio e non c'è spazio per il nuovo che potrebbe arrivare*.


Di nuovo non arriva nulla. Sai, poi uno si stanca e si lascia andare.

E' da gennaio dello scorso anno che mi guardo intorno: *13 mesi*.

E ripeto: prima potevo sperare a sistemarmi.

Ora no.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Di nuovo non arriva nulla. Sai, poi uno si stanca e si lascia andare.
> 
> E' da gennaio dello scorso anno che mi guardo intorno: *13 mesi*.
> 
> ...


Cosa significa sistemarti?


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> A 36 anni ti senti un fallito.
> 
> Se non è per scelta.
> 
> E i soldi per essere indipendente non ci sono più.


Tamponare in qualche modo con lavori meno attinenti le tue referenze?


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Andy cerca QUALSIASI tipo di lavoro. Non c'è niente di degradante a guadagnarsi i soldi facendo un lavoro anche non adatto a un laureato eh.


Certo. Il volantinaggio?

Sai che alle agenzie ti dicono che se vuoi fare l'operaio devi avere esperienze? Il panettiere? Il commesso?

Allora, il volantinaggio va bene?

Avevo provato il "consulente" (parola del cazzo che indica il venditore ambulante): spendi soldi di benzina, per poi forse non avere nulla in tasca... e senza contratti... il mercenario...

E a 36 anni è difficile che uno diventi all'improvviso il maestro delle vendite, no? Non lo so fare.


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Tamponare in qualche modo con lavori meno attinenti le tue referenze?


Per favore indicameli!

E passa un messaggio sbagliato qui: non scelgo io. Se potessi lo farei. Sono fuori mercato!


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa significa sistemarti?


Parlavo di rancore in amore.

Nell'Università mi sarei sistemato.

Ma il capo figlio di mamma era geloso... e lei lo sapeva... ma io no...


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo. Il volantinaggio?
> 
> Sai che alle agenzie ti dicono che se vuoi fare l'operaio devi avere esperienze? Il panettiere? Il commesso?
> 
> ...


Il barista? Il cameriere? Non hai nessun contatto? Qualcuno può aiutare Andy? Dai un po' di solidarietà tra noi su


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Parlavo di rancore in amore.
> 
> Nell'Università mi sarei sistemato.
> 
> Ma il capo figlio di mamma era geloso... e lei lo sapeva... ma io no...


Passato Andy. Stop. Non ci pensare più. New life.


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> New life.


Lo so, ma di merda...


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Per favore indicameli!
> 
> E passa un messaggio sbagliato qui: non scelgo io. Se potessi lo farei. Sono fuori mercato!


Il problema è proprio questo, perciò dicevo che il panorama è triste.

Ma perchè fuori mercato?


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Lo so, ma di merda...


Comincia a pensare che vada tutto bene. Pensa positivo, cazzo :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ho una laurea e un dottorato del cazzo...
> 
> ...


Scienza delle comunicazioni?

ao' ma non eri ing.?


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Scienza delle comunicazioni?
> 
> ao' ma non eri ing.?


Stermy non è che puoi dargli una mano tu a questo ragazzo? Dai tra compaesani


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Il problema è proprio questo, perciò dicevo che il panorama è triste.
> 
> Ma perchè fuori mercato?



Sembra uno scherzo: ma a 36 anni sono vecchio.

Cercano gente di 25 anni per limargli la testa. Io sono già fatto, con una mia personalità. Posso dare fastidio con il mio carattere e le mie idee.

Se sei appena laureato e timido nel mondo del lavoro, sei facile da schiavizzare, no?

Poi nel mio ambito c'è poca scelta: nelle aziende i posti sono pochi, quelli mancanti richiedono corsi e master che non mi posso permettere (e che sono rischioso: segui il master, e poi nessuno garantisce sul dopo). Ho provato a seguire un Master, feci il colloqui, il test (fasulli, perchè se paghi 7000 euro ti pigliano loro per le palle...), ma poi in giro ho sentito dire che sono balle e che avrei buttato tanti soldi nel cesso...

Alternativa: libera professione.

O stai in proprio, ed a 36 anni sei morto.
O stai in uno studio, ed a 36 anni sei morto lo stesso, perchè sei carne da cannone da 12ore al giorno... gratis o quasi (i più magnanimi ti danno qualcosina...).
O ritorno a lavorare col mio collega... con prestazioni occasionali, visto che lui più di tanto non può pagarmi (lo Stato ESIGE troppe tasse).


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Scienza delle comunicazioni?
> 
> ao' ma non eri ing.?


Sai che, a me piace scherzare no? quindi credendo, ma ne sono convinto che, tu sei una persona intelligente e capisci, ti faccio la battuta che, non riesco a trattenermi.

E tu sei sempre il solito stronzo? anche se hai cambiato nick


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Scienza delle comunicazioni?
> 
> ao' ma non eri ing.?


Ingegneria ambientale, quella cosa delle pale eoliche che costruiscono non rispettando i vincoli, dei fotovoltaici, che non si capisce cosa siano gli incentivi, delle discariche, controllate da pochi ma brutti, della difesa del territorio, in cui tutti se ne fottono, e dopo ci troviamo gli alluvionati...

Che paese gente, che paese...


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Stermy non è che puoi dargli una mano tu a questo ragazzo? Dai tra compaesani


Nun so' de Taranto.

ahahahahahah


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Nun so' de Taranto.
> 
> ahahahahahah


Eheheheh lo sapevo che rispondevi così. Dai non fare il barese razzista su


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Eheheheh lo sapevo che rispondevi così. Dai non fare il barese razzista su


Ma perchè Stermy è di Bari?

Beh, io parlo male di Taranto, ma le persone peggiori le ho trovate proprio lì, nella mia vita.


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sembra uno scherzo: ma a 36 anni sono vecchio.
> 
> Cercano gente di 25 anni per limargli la testa. Io sono già fatto, con una mia personalità. Posso dare fastidio con il mio carattere e le mie idee.
> 
> ...


Comprendi anche che tutti, da una parte e dall'altra, sono in difficoltà.

Questo non è il momento degli ideali, non dico che bisogna farsi schiavizzare, ma non puoi pretendere di imporre la tua personalità.
Riguardo il fatto che tutti cercano i poco più che ventenni posso capirlo, 36 anni però non sono troppi, anche se sono abbastanza per metterti in allarme è pensare che il passare del tempo non può che peggiorare la situazione.


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai che, a me piace scherzare no? quindi credendo, ma ne sono convinto che, tu sei una persona intelligente e capisci, ti faccio la battuta che, non riesco a trattenermi.
> 
> E tu sei sempre il solito stronzo? anche se hai cambiato nick


Bingo!

Senz'altro sarai un possessore de laurea bona pe' pulirsi er culo, neh?

ahahahahahah

per la serie, la prima gallina che canta ha fatto l'ovo...

ahahahahah


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma perchè Stermy è di Bari?
> 
> Beh, io parlo male di Taranto, ma le persone peggiori le ho trovate proprio lì, nella mia vita.


Mo' non fare il razzista tu eh. Le persone peggiori e le persone migliori le trovi dappertutto. Andy ma andare all'estero no? Non ci sono possibilità?


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ingegneria ambientale, quella cosa delle pale eoliche che costruiscono non rispettando i vincoli, dei fotovoltaici, che non si capisce cosa siano gli incentivi, delle discariche, controllate da pochi ma brutti, della difesa del territorio, in cui tutti se ne fottono, e dopo ci troviamo gli alluvionati...
> 
> Che paese gente, che paese...



hai l'abilitazione per firmare gli attestati di certificazione energetica?
in lombardia sono già diventati obbligatori anche per la pubblicità delle agenzie immobiliari, potresti lavorare con loro
le altre regioni non so, in piemonte ancora no, comunque sono obbligatori già da anni da inserire nelle compravendite e nei contratti di locazione


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Comunque dai, sono positivo.

Mi sono iscritto a ventordici agenzie, alcune online.

Per queste... cliccalavoro mi spamma sempre con le offerte di assicurazioni e varie commerciali, ma non propone mai nulla (e una volta Sacconi la pubblicizzò pure in TV, evidentemente ha qualche interesse commerciale in merito...).

Ti chiedono 2 ore per compilare online anche il curriculum dettagliato!!! Perdi tantissimo tempo.

Ragazzi ho trovato lavoro!!!
Poco fa, una di queste agenzie mi ha mandato le offerte del giorno:

- infermiera
- chef con esperienza internazionale


Urca, che utilità...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Bingo!
> 
> Senz'altro sarai un possessore de laurea bona pe' pulirsi er culo, neh?
> 
> ...



Tacci tua!! non bastava scrivere soltanto "bingo"? 
Proprio che..... auahahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ingegneria ambientale, quella cosa delle pale eoliche che costruiscono non rispettando i vincoli, dei fotovoltaici, che non si capisce cosa siano gli incentivi, delle discariche, controllate da pochi ma brutti, della difesa del territorio, in cui tutti se ne fottono, e dopo ci troviamo gli alluvionati...
> 
> Che paese gente, che paese...


Vabbe' pero' con quella forma mentis, normalmente e se non c'e' un handycap ahahahahah sei attrezzato a fare TUTTO...

fai per esempio un corso per poter fare le certificazioni energetiche alla cazzo col software scaricato dal mulo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> hai l'abilitazione per firmare gli attestati di certificazione energetica?
> in lombardia sono già diventati obbligatori anche per la pubblicità delle agenzie immobiliari, potresti lavorare con loro
> le altre regioni non so, in piemonte ancora no, comunque sono obbligatori già da anni da inserire nelle compravendite e nei contratti di locazione


Sì, ne ho l'abilitazione. Ne ho fatta una sola però, l'anno scorso.

Magari vedo anche questa.

Solo che poi loro ti chiedono esperienze quinquennali... e ti fottono...


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Mo' non fare il razzista tu eh. Le persone peggiori e le persone migliori le trovi dappertutto. *Andy ma andare all'estero no?* Non ci sono possibilità?


*MK non ho soldi! NON HO UNA LIRA!
*
E poi non faccio il razzista. E' la verità: a Bari ho vissuto all'Università con gente disgustosa che si ammazza per prendersi il primo concorso disponibile.
E la mia ex era di Bari.

Di certo non bei ricordi...


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Comprendi anche che tutti, da una parte e dall'altra, sono in difficoltà.
> 
> Questo non è il momento degli ideali, non dico che bisogna farsi schiavizzare, ma non puoi pretendere di imporre la tua personalità.
> Riguardo il fatto che tutti cercano i poco più che ventenni posso capirlo, 36 anni però non sono troppi, anche se sono abbastanza per metterti in allarme è pensare che il passare del tempo non può che peggiorare la situazione.


Io vorrei dei diritti.

Sono stato schiavizzato finora all'Università.

Ora vorrei una dignità, è troppo?

O devo cominciare da zero a lavare i cessi? Non lo farei, perchè nessun altro lo fa.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> *MK non ho soldi! NON HO UNA LIRA!
> *
> E poi non faccio il razzista. E' la verità: a Bari ho vissuto all'Università con gente disgustosa che si ammazza per prendersi il primo concorso disponibile.
> E la mia ex era di Bari.
> ...


Non sono tutti così. Comunque non hai soldi non hai un euro, lascia stare le agenzie online, si perde tempo e basta. Vai nelle agenzie sul territorio, cerca qualsiasi cazzo di lavoro.


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma perchè Stermy è di Bari?
> 
> Beh, io parlo male di Taranto, ma le persone peggiori le ho trovate proprio lì, nella mia vita.


Bari e' ormai una grande metropoli (con l'hinterland na milionata de capocce) ed i mejo so' gia' saliti a Milano...

me dispias'...

ahahahahah


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Bari e' ormai una grande metropoli (con l'hinterland na milionata de capocce) ed *i mejo so' gia' saliti a Milano...*
> 
> me dispias'...
> 
> ahahahahah


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Non sono tutti così. Comunque non hai soldi non hai un euro, lascia stare le agenzie online, si perde tempo e basta. Vai nelle agenzie sul territorio, cerca qualsiasi cazzo di lavoro.


Qui a Udine ne ho contattate una decina. Sono passate 3 settimane: ti faremo sapere...


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ne ho l'abilitazione. Ne ho fatta una sola però, l'anno scorso.
> 
> Magari vedo anche questa.
> 
> Solo che poi loro ti chiedono esperienze quinquennali... e ti fottono...


sei sicuro?
io mi riferisco a quel modulo numerato da inviare in regione e consegnare al proprietario, devi metterci i dati dell'immmobile e degli impianti, non credo ci voglia molta esperienza...

in pratica la novità per la lombardia è che da quest'anno le pubblicità di vendita e locazione devono contenere la classe energetica, il che vuol dire che le agenzie (ma anche i privati che fanno pubblicità) sono obbligate a farsi fare gli attestati prima di fare gli atti.
per informazioni guarda il sito della confedilizia
qua i prezzi vanno dai 250 € in su, + iva


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> sei sicuro?
> io mi riferisco a quel modulo numerato da inviare in regione e consegnare al proprietario, devi metterci i dati dell'immmobile e degli impianti, non credo ci voglia molta esperienza...
> 
> in pratica la novità per la lombardia è che da quest'anno le pubblicità di vendita e locazione devono contenere la classe energetica, il che vuol dire che le agenzie (ma anche i privati che fanno pubblicità) sono obbligate a farsi fare gli attestati prima di fare gli atti.
> ...


Beh, la certificazione energetica non prevede un moduletto e basta.

Possono anche esserci dei calcoli. E l'abilitazione è richiesta proprio perchè è richiesta la professionalità di un ingegnere, altrimenti non ci sarebbe. Ma forse non parliamo della stessa cosa?


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, la certificazione energetica non prevede un moduletto e basta.
> 
> Possono anche esserci dei calcoli. E l'abilitazione è richiesta proprio perchè è richiesta la professionalità di un ingegnere, altrimenti non ci sarebbe. Ma forse non parliamo della stessa cosa?









questo

i calcoli li fai, che problema c'è?
anche gli architetti sono abilitati se hanno fatto il corso, a me chiedono un sopralluogo, la planimetria, i libretti degli impianti e basta, mi pare


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> sei sicuro?
> io mi riferisco a quel modulo numerato da inviare in regione e consegnare al proprietario, devi metterci i dati dell'immmobile e degli impianti, non credo ci voglia molta esperienza...
> 
> in pratica la novità per la lombardia è che da quest'anno le pubblicità di vendita e locazione devono contenere la classe energetica, il che vuol dire che le agenzie (ma anche i privati che fanno pubblicità) sono obbligate a farsi fare gli attestati prima di fare gli atti.
> ...


C'e' il software che fa tutti i calcoli, basta fare la scimmietta nell'inserire 4 dati....

se contatta Groupon e le piazza a 60 neuro l'una si fonde il PC e la stampante....

cosi' s'inkazza ancora anche il loro fottutissimo ordine...

ha troppo l'animo del perdente....

nobbuon'


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo. Il volantinaggio?
> 
> Sai che alle agenzie ti dicono che se vuoi fare l'operaio devi avere esperienze? Il panettiere? Il commesso?
> 
> ...


Da me cercano un cuoco.
Lavoro in un posto bellissimo

se ti interessa...


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> C'e' il software che fa tutti i calcoli, basta fare la scimmietta nell'inserire 4 dati....
> 
> *se contatta Groupon e le piazza a 60 neuro l'una si fonde il PC e la stampante....
> *
> ...



l'anno scorso ne ho fatti fare 5 per 800 €, meno non sono riuscita (ma erano più o meno tutti uguali)


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Da me cercano un cuoco.
> Lavoro in un posto bellissimo
> 
> se ti interessa...


Ma non so cucinare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma non so cucinare



impari

nemmeno io sapevo fare l'amministrativa
ho imparato a 38 anni

sono stata carne da cannone per un anno
straordinari non pagati

ora sono responsabile di 18 persone
fra poco vado a fare lo startup da un'altra parte


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> C'e' il software che fa tutti i calcoli, basta fare la scimmietta nell'inserire 4 dati....
> 
> se contatta Groupon e le piazza a 60 neuro l'una si fonde il PC e la stampante....
> 
> ...


Scusa Stermy, non lo accetto.

Tu lavori?
Da quanto?

E' facile parlare quando si inizia e poi si continua con un certo tipo di lavoro.

Perdente cosa? Vai, con la tristezza nell'animo a fare il finto sorriso in giro da chi cerca lavoratori, per mostrare che hai un bel carattere e ci sai fare... per poi non trovare mai nulla.

Vai, vai tu in giro a farlo da... disoccupato a 36 anni.

Il mio prof piangeva sempre, e parlava al mondo di chi ha difficoltà a cercare un lavoro e menava sentenze dal suo posto sicuro statale fino alla morte (e ben remunerato).

Io non ho amici o parenti che possano darmi una spinta.

Tutto da solo.

Come da solo la feci all'Università con le mie forze (cazzo 110 e lode e dottorato interpolitecnico): si puliscono il culo lì fuori con i vari titoli. E questo lo so: serve bravura e competenza.

Ma come puoi dimostrarlo se non te ne danno la possibilità.

Devi sapere che quando sei uno sconosciuto ti tirano i peli dal culo. Non ammettono che tu non risponda anche ad un loro solo requisito.

Poi negli ambienti di lavoro trovi gente che non sa fare nulla e ti chiedi da dove siano entrati...

L'animo del perdente. Dillo alla marea di gente in Italia che è in cerca di lavoro. Eppure tutti mi dicono che sono in gamba. Scorregge dalla bocca?

Un amico laureato a 33 anni ci ha messo 3 anni per un posto da precario. Lontano da Taranto. A me è passato già più di un anno ed ho 36 anni.

Perdente in cosa? Facciamo i Brunetta del caso qui? Che non sanno e parlano?


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> impari
> 
> nemmeno io sapevo fare l'amministrativa
> ho imparato a 38 anni
> ...


Lo so che imparo e vorrei farlo... ma chi ti assume vuole che tu impara? E' questo il problema.

Anche io vorrei fare l'amministrativo.

Hai visto i concorsi statali? Ti chiedono di sapere le norme di legge meglio di un notaio. In poco tempo. Nemmeno li tento quei concorsi...


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> l'anno scorso ne ho fatti fare 5 per 800 €, meno non sono riuscita (ma erano più o meno tutti uguali)


Beh quasi alla meta'...conveniente...

comunque se non sbaglio l'abilitazione e' valida per tutto il territorio italico e potrebbero anche non fare sopralluoghi....

ma poi chi controlla che Andy per una certificazione a Milano non ha mosso er culo da Taranto?....

uiva uiva l'itaglia...

ahahahah


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh quasi alla meta'...conveniente...
> 
> *comunque se non sbaglio l'abilitazione e' valida per tutto il territorio italico e potrebbero anche non fare sopralluoghi....*
> 
> ...


anche a me sembra così... per il sopralluogo, credo serva più che altro per il k termico degli infissi e dei vetri e per vedere se c'è il cappotto o qualcos'altro

altra cosa importante: valgono 10 anni, anche se rimane tutto invariato, quindi ci sarà sempre mercato


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusa Stermy, non lo accetto.
> 
> Tu lavori?
> Da quanto?
> ...


ao' ma a te me sa che ti faccia schifo fare le certificazioni......esperienza di 5 anni...mavala'...(alla Ghedini)...ahahahah

Autocad et similia per esempio li sai usare?

Sai fare i rendering o le animazioni per i progetti?

Sei capace a programmare?

se hai risposto no a tutte e 4 le domande, ocio che te richiedono la laurea indietro...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Lo so che imparo e vorrei farlo... ma chi ti assume vuole che tu impara? E' questo il problema.
> 
> Anche io vorrei fare l'amministrativo.
> 
> Hai visto i concorsi statali? Ti chiedono di sapere le norme di legge meglio di un notaio. In poco tempo. Nemmeno li tento quei concorsi...



cioè

se hanno preso me che sono laureata in lettere....
donna
vecchia
con famiglia

perdente su ogni fronte per quel che riguarda il mercato del lavoro.....

ovvio che per un pò ti torchiano a sangue  
al colloquio ho detto che mi interessava LAVORARE
partendo dalla base, se necessario

ho dimostrato dedizione e scarso attaccamento al denaro :mrgreen:
voglia di lavorare 24 ore al giorno


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> anche a me sembra così... per il sopralluogo, credo serva più che altro per il k termico degli infissi e dei vetri e per vedere se c'è il cappotto o qualcos'altro
> 
> altra cosa importante: valgono 10 anni, anche se rimane tutto invariato, quindi ci sarà sempre mercato


Quei numerini li forniscono gia' chi ha installato gli infissi, se nuovi per il recupero del 36% o 55% e glieli mandi per email...se hai la finestra "vecchia" e' sufficiente dirglielo per telefono....

se il "mongoloide" aspirante cliente non sa se c'e' il cappotto chiede all'amministratore e stop...

si puo' fare benissimo tutto a distanza....

e' vero per la durata dei 10 anni e poi li devi rifare, pero' e' impossibile che nell'arco di 10 anni non ci siano modifiche o sostituzioni di qualcosa in casa...caldaia, infissi, impianti etcetcetc

Andy la fa troppo tragggica...

ahahahahah


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *ao' ma a te me sa che ti faccia schifo fare le certificazioni......esperienza di 5 anni...mavala'...(alla Ghedini)...ahahahah*
> 
> Autocad et similia per esempio li sai usare?
> 
> ...


No chiariamoci.
Non mi fa schifo fare certificazioni, come non mi fa schifo fare  il consulente.
Ma io ho bisogno di un lavoro, non di essere pagato a provvigioni vita natural durante.
Certo se una azienda è interessata per assumere chi faccia le certificazioni è cosa molto buona e o non mi tirerei indietro.
Se invece mi dicono: ti passiamo qualche scheda ogni tanto... beh... per me non è un lavoro. Semplicemente perchè non ha prospettive.

Questione Rendering, Autocad ecc...

Beh, senti a me. Io non so che laurea tu abbia. Io uso il Cad (e non solo Autocad e tu sai perchè...), e l'ho usato tanto per l'università, ma anche per le collaborazioni che ho fatto.

Ma non ho vissuto di Autocad. Nel curriculum lo riporto, ma non ne sono un maestro.

La vita è una e il tempo è quello: ho usato tantissimo e bene Matlab e tanti altri programmi più di nicchia.

Ma se non so usare autocad 3d e mi si dice di ridare indietro la laurea... beh, io prendo a calci in culo. Perchè non erano strumenti di mia utilità quando lavoravo. Per non parlare di animazioni per progetti.

Eppure, ben pochi sanno fare queste cose... tutti i laureati ciucci?

Programmare? Ora tu mi chiedi se so programmare in C++ o Assembly? Al più il linguaggio di Matlab (anche in forma vettoriale), ma, come detto, è più di nicchia. Colpa mia?

No, certo, ma chi ti credi che io sia? Un informatico? No.


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No chiariamoci.
> Non mi fa schifo fare certificazioni, come non mi fa schifo fare  il consulente.
> Ma io ho bisogno di un lavoro, non di essere pagato a provvigioni vita natural durante.
> Certo se una azienda è interessata per assumere chi faccia le certificazioni è cosa molto buona e o non mi tirerei indietro.
> ...


Vabbe' scartiamo le certificazioni, troppo complicate...ahahahah

non sono un piazzista della Discreet....appunto ho messo Autocad ET SIMILIA....comunque anche questi troppo complicati...ahahahah

L'Assembly non lo devi manco nominare piu' che tanto e' morto e sepolto e per programmare non e' necessaria una neuro alla Einstein...

ma il C++ non l'avete studiato a sQuola? non sei in grado di fare uno straccetto di programmino con gli esami che hai sostenuto?

che cazzo facevi nel frattempo, lurkavi le tette della bonazza affianco?

ahahahah


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che cazzo facevi nel frattempo, lurkavi le tette della bonazza affianco?
> 
> ahahahah


Ti garantisco che era meglio fare questo, e nel contempo contorcere la mia lingua nel sedere di qualcuno.

Sai, mi manca questo nel curriculum...


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

comunque e' per ribadirti che se aspetti solo impieghi in idraulica e gestione del territorio hai voja affa' la muffa in italy, ma che con la forma mentis che dovresti essere riuscito a formarti, potresti fare TUTTO...


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma il C++ non l'avete studiato a sQuola? non sei in grado di fare uno straccetto di programmino con gli esami che hai sostenuto?


Ma tu hai studiato il C++ a scuola?

Sai che quelle cose si imparano a casa da autodidatta, quando hai passione e non hai un cazzo da fare?


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> comunque e' per ribadirti che se aspetti solo impieghi in idraulica e gestione del territorio hai voja affa' la muffa in italy, ma che con la forma mentis che dovresti essere riuscito a formarti, potresti fare TUTTO...


Guarda che cerco anche altri impieghi, che non siano di basso livello (volantinaggio o consulente che citofona a casa dei vecchi per fregarli).

Il problema non è il mio. Non c'è offerta, se non laddove è richiesta esperienza pluriennale.

Se tu dici che non è così... vieni a vedere la realtà. Non ti contattano, se non sei l'amico dell'amico...


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma tu hai studiato il C++ a scuola?
> 
> Sai che quelle cose si imparano a casa da autodidatta, quando hai passione e non hai un cazzo da fare?


Ma ad Ing. non ci sono esami d'Informatica?

dove cazzo te sei laureato? era in crisi l'Ateneo e v'ha segato i corsi?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Guarda che cerco anche altri impieghi, che non siano di basso livello (volantinaggio o consulente che citofona a casa dei vecchi per fregarli).
> 
> Il problema non è il mio. Non c'è offerta, se non laddove è richiesta esperienza pluriennale.
> 
> Se tu dici che non è così... vieni a vedere la realtà. Non ti contattano, se non sei l'amico dell'amico...


Vabbe' Andy hai ragione te...chemmifrega...

aspetta de vince er concorso all'uff. tecnico del comune...


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma ad Ing. non ci sono esami d'Informatica?
> 
> dove cazzo te sei laureato? era in crisi l'Ateneo e v'ha segato i corsi?
> 
> ahahahah



Fondamenti di Informatica, al secondo anno, Vecchio Ordinamento: la macchina di Turing e di Von Neumann...

Collegamento tra Università e mondo del lavoro.

Ti ho detto tutto...

Il docente era anche scarso assai... faceva solo le pippe mentali...

Ah già: cosa sono i database... e i grafi...

So fare tutto ora, no?

Meno male che sono stato autodidatta dai tempi del vic-20 su cui facevo un pò di basic e modificavo i listati della pubblicazione della Papersoft, e giochicchiavo un pò con l'assembly del c-64.

Università... il mio prof (ordinario) chiedeva a me come fare il backup della posta in Outlook...

Lui è lì, no? Io no...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma il C++ non l'avete studiato a sQuola?


 Davvero il C++ è ancora richiesto?


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Davvero il C++ è ancora richiesto?


Se sei un manico con quello, con gli altri linguaggi giochi...

comunque a parte il settore video ludico, chiaramente oggi devi essere .NET...

ma nulla ti vieta di innestare roba gia' fatta in C++, (vista la produzione sterminata) al mondo .NET.

comunque...


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Davvero il C++ è ancora richiesto?


Ma perchè... qualcuno lo ha mai richiesto?


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma perchè... qualcuno lo ha mai richiesto?


bonanotte...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Andy (20 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bonanotte...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Capito, ma solo negli ambienti di programmazione.

Nel mondo del lavoro esiste ben molto altro...


----------



## Tubarao (20 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Capito, ma solo negli ambienti di programmazione.
> 
> Nel mondo del lavoro esiste ben molto altro...



Già nel mondo del lavoro esistono laureati in informatica che ancora mi chiedono la differenza fra una

INNER JOIN

e una 

LEFT OUTER JOIN.

Il C++ è ancora molto usato nel mondo del lavoro. Giustamente come dice Stermy a farla da padrone è il mondo .NET con C# in testa (C# è una commistione fra C++ e Java)....ma la conoscenza della programmaziione a oggetti è ancora un cosa a livello esoterico.....per non parlare dell'SQL questo sconosciuto....

I vari laureati dovrebbero capire che i dipartimenti, RICERCA e SVILUPPO se li possono permettere solo grandissimi enti quali Microsoft o altri, e che in Italia a farla da padrone è l'equazione

Consegna Lavoro = Fattura = Stipendio

e che in questo caso, il diplomato con 15 anni di esperienza rispetto a loro, se li mangia a colazione, e dovrebbero avere l'umiltà di mettersi lì e "rubare", nel senso buono, il lavoro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Già nel mondo del lavoro esistono laureati in informatica che ancora mi chiedono la differenza fra una
> 
> INNER JOIN
> 
> ...


Ho visto curricula con questa nota:
"Costruzione di query complesse".... e capirai!


----------



## Tubarao (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho visto curricula con questa nota:
> "Costruzione di query complesse".... e capirai!


Senti questa, mi è accaduta venerdì scorso.

L'utente rompe i marroni con una procedura che è estremamente lenta (circa 40 minuti). Spulcio un pò e mi accorgo che il problema è in una Stored Procedure (PL / SQL). La prima cosa che mi salta agli occhi è una SELECT COUNT(*), con diverse condizioni e altrettante join, su una tabella con almeno tre o quattro milioni di record.

Chiamo l'autore della stored procedure (Neo Laureato in informatica al primo progetto vero) e gli chiedo il motivo di quella select count.

Mi risponde: se esistono record che rispondono a quelle condizioni devo fare delle cose altrimenti devo farne altre.

Tubarao: quindi non ti serve sapere esattamente quanti record soddisfano quelle condizioni, ti serve solo sapere se ne esiste almeno uno o nessuno, giusto ?

Junior: si, è proprio così.

Tubarao: e allora perchè minchia li conti tutti ? Fai una SELECT TOP 1 (select che si ferma appena trova il primo record che soddisfa le condizioni) e il gioco è fatto.

Risultato ? Da 40 minuti a non più di tre.

Ora, il problema non è il Neo Lauerato che non conosce la SELECT TOP 1, il problema è il Neo Laureato come Andy, che da quanto ho capito non ha ancora mai partecipato a progetti grandi, che ha la pesunzione di dire che il C++ nel mondo del lavoro non si usa. E' l'atteggiamento con il quale questi si affacciano al mondo del lavoro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Senti questa, mi è accaduta venerdì scorso.
> 
> L'utente rompe i marroni con una procedura che è estremamente lenta (circa 40 minuti). Spulcio un pò e mi accorgo che il problema è in una Stored Procedure (PL / SQL). La prima cosa che mi salta agli occhi è una SELECT COUNT(*), con diverse condizioni e altrettante join, su una tabella con almeno tre o quattro milioni di record.
> 
> ...


Vero. Vero anche che il mondo universitario e quello lavorativo sono totalmente staccati adesso. Fino a qualche anno fa aziende e università collaboravano, se uno aveva fortuna si trovava a fianco di persone che avevano voglia di insegnarti, anche perchè l'azienda lo richiedeva espressamente ai suoi dipendenti e controllava che lo facessero. Ho 'cresciuto' tanti ragazzi... e ne ho incontrati tanti che facevano dei casini perchè buttati allo sbaraglio. Ma al mondo del lavoro ci arrivavano, venivano spesso considerati come investimento... adesso è diverso... e ho ex colleghi anche più grandi di me che mi chiamano per sapere se ho modo di farli lavorare, puoi immaginare come si sentano loro e come mi sento io a dirgli di no. Oramai sono rimaste un paio di 'piazze' dove si trova qualcosa... beh, magari potremmo aprire un 3d... un angolo welfare


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vero. Vero anche che il mondo universitario e quello lavorativo sono totalmente staccati adesso. Fino a qualche anno fa aziende e università collaboravano, se uno aveva fortuna si trovava a fianco di persone che avevano voglia di insegnarti, anche perchè l'azienda lo richiedeva espressamente ai suoi dipendenti e controllava che lo facessero. Ho 'cresciuto' tanti ragazzi... e ne ho incontrati tanti che facevano dei casini perchè buttati allo sbaraglio. Ma al mondo del lavoro ci arrivavano, venivano spesso considerati come investimento... adesso è diverso... e ho ex colleghi anche più grandi di me che mi chiamano per sapere se ho modo di farli lavorare, puoi immaginare come si sentano loro e come mi sento io a dirgli di no. Oramai sono rimaste un paio di 'piazze' dove si trova qualcosa... *beh, magari potremmo aprire un 3d... un angolo welfare*


Bella idea Sbri :up:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se posso dire la mia...grazie.
> 
> Mi da molto fastidio sentir parlare di gay, anzi mi da troppo fastidio! e mi da fastidio che adesso anche io scriva, ma credo che, questo avvenga appunto perchè siamo soltanto dei bigotti, e spero accada anche perchè tutto quello che è giusto, debba avere del tempo per passare inosservato, per come passerebbe inosservato un eterosessuale.
> 
> E mi danno fastidio persone come mari, persona di cui parlai con il conte una volta in pvt, dove lui se ricordo bene, ne parlo bene! io risposi al conte dicendogli: mi sembra che, nonostante io cerchi di non provocarla e talvolta fargli capire che, non mi sta antipatica, lei cerchi sempre di colpirmi, e ne ebbi conferma con il tempo, ecco.. mi da fastidio mari perchè se un etero è bravo rimane bravo! mentre un gay se diventa checca è persona a cui puntare il dito! e persona da menzionare per offendere me. E' scritto in una delle pagine di questo thread quello che ho appena asserito della BANNATA.


Basta discriminazione...XD...
Voglio intraprendere la causa di salvaguardare i diritti dei femminielli contro i gay...vediamo come si mette...
E basta contro sti gay che rovinano la reputazione dei femminielli...giù botte Claudio...
KU FU!
Dalla Sicilia con furore!

Voglio il partito dei KUKUKU FU!


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se posso dire la mia...grazie.
> 
> Mi da molto fastidio sentir parlare di gay, anzi mi da troppo fastidio! e mi da fastidio che adesso anche io scriva, ma credo che, questo avvenga appunto perchè siamo soltanto dei bigotti, e spero accada anche perchè tutto quello che è giusto, debba avere del tempo per passare inosservato, per come passerebbe inosservato un eterosessuale.
> 
> E mi danno fastidio persone come mari, persona *di cui parlai con il conte una volta in pvt,* dove lui se ricordo bene, ne parlo bene! io risposi al conte dicendogli: mi sembra che, nonostante io cerchi di non provocarla e talvolta fargli capire che, non mi sta antipatica, lei cerchi sempre di colpirmi, e ne ebbi conferma con il tempo, ecco.. mi da fastidio mari perchè se un etero è bravo rimane bravo! mentre un gay se diventa checca è persona a cui puntare il dito! e persona da menzionare per offendere me. E' scritto in una delle pagine di questo thread quello che ho appena asserito della BANNATA.


anche tu un pettegolo?
che delusione .
scusa, claudio, pensavo tu fossi qui a confrontarti in chiaro,non a sparlare delle persone in privato


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche tu un pettegolo?
> che delusione .
> scusa, claudio, pensavo tu fossi qui a confrontarti in chiaro,non a sparlare delle persone in privato


Povera Minerva...
Scansate...che te casca il mondo in testa!
Snffi....sob...
Ti compiango
QUale immenso dolore...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Povera Minerva...
> Scansate...che te casca il mondo in testa!
> Snffi....sob...
> Ti compiango
> *QUale immenso dolore*...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


sob


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vero. Vero anche che il mondo universitario e quello lavorativo sono totalmente staccati adesso. Fino a qualche anno fa aziende e università collaboravano, se uno aveva fortuna si trovava a fianco di persone che avevano voglia di insegnarti, anche perchè l'azienda lo richiedeva espressamente ai suoi dipendenti e controllava che lo facessero. Ho 'cresciuto' tanti ragazzi... e ne ho incontrati tanti che facevano dei casini perchè buttati allo sbaraglio. Ma al mondo del lavoro ci arrivavano, venivano spesso considerati come investimento... adesso è diverso... e ho ex colleghi anche più grandi di me che mi chiamano per sapere se ho modo di farli lavorare, puoi immaginare come si sentano loro e come mi sento io a dirgli di no. Oramai sono rimaste un paio di 'piazze' dove si trova qualcosa... beh, magari potremmo aprire un 3d... un angolo welfare


Beh non mi sembra l'universita' tanto staccata dal mondo lavorativo....mia figlia al politecnico (architettura) per preparare la tesi dovra' fare tirocinio presso uno studio....i prof. esercitano anche la libera professione con studi propri...

gia' al primo anno si smazzano CADdate ed altri softwares a containers tanto che quasi tutti si portano i propri portatili a lezione o quando fanno laboratorio...

invece per me gli studenti attuali, con un minimo di iniziativa, hanno un culo incredibile rispetto alle generazioni precedenti...computers personali, connessioni wifi in UNI, software usato dai professionisti offerto a due lire con le licenze studenti, materiale sterminato su internet....

quando ho fatto io l'universita' nel 1975, scienze dell'informazione era sperimentale ed i computers personali col cazzo si avevano...programmavamo ancora con le schede perforate in Fortran IV....ahahahahahahah

si faceva a botte per i terminali collegati al CSATA barese (all'avanguardia all'epoca) ed ogni 10minuti la connessione cadeva e dovevi rifare tutto daccapo....vafankul...ahahahah

l'assembler o il linguaggio macchina....minchia...4k di roba....ahahahah se faceva sull'Ibm370...

mo' solo pe' fa' fa' na' pernacchia ad un PC devi caricare Gigabytes di merda inutile...

ahahahahah

lassamo perde va'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche tu un pettegolo?
> che delusione .
> scusa, claudio, pensavo tu fossi qui a confrontarti in chiaro,non a sparlare delle persone in privato


Probabilmente non hai capito quello che intendevo, e se tu lo avessi capito, allora mi sento onorato di essere pettegolo.

Ora finita la mia battuta, ti faccio una domanda, cosa ti ha tanto turbato in quello che ho scritto? che ho stretto amicizia con il conte? che abbiamo dedicato, credo due o tre righe nei riguardi di mari? e che quelle righe erano in un contesto dove il conte mi diceva che mari era una brava persona? si cara Minerva allora sono e siamo pettegoli. 

Apri la mente Minerva e non fare della tua personalità poche righe, scritte bene. Perchè le tue sono soltanto poche righe ogni volta atte ad aprire sempre un mondo dietro e dove credimi ognuno di noi apre pensieri tutti diversi, visto la poca chiarezza. 
Ecco ora mi ritengo un pettegolo,ma lo faccio in chiaro e d'avanti a tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Basta discriminazione...XD...
> Voglio intraprendere la causa di salvaguardare i diritti dei femminielli contro i gay...vediamo come si mette...
> E basta contro sti gay che rovinano la reputazione dei femminielli...giù botte Claudio...
> KU FU!
> ...


Io salvaguarderei invece le scritture nostre, dove certe persone leggono solo quello che vogliono leggere, Ed al posto di dire clà mi stai antipatico mentre mari ritengo sia una persona...... bhe caro conte questo non avviene. Vorrei specificare che la mia di sopra è un esempio, non sto dicendo che io sono antipatico a Minerva, e che mari sia simpatica a Minerva, sto solo dicendo che, mi da fastidio da un certo periodo a venire in qua che, Minerva continui sempre a scrivere in maniera poco chiara, e dire che l'ignorante so io! che, davvero soffro a mettere virgole o punti, mentre chi si atteggia a maestra,  e saprebbe davvero come costruire un discorso scritto.....


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> mi da fastidio da un certo periodo a venire in qua che, Minerva continui sempre a scrivere in maniera poco chiara, e dire che l'ignorante so io! che, davvero soffro a mettere virgole o punti, mentre chi si atteggia a maestra,  e saprebbe davvero come costruire un discorso scritto.....


che soffri se vede....ahahahah

d'altronde e' mejo lo spettegules d'avanti che d'ietro...

ahahahahah


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Scusate, ma chissenefotte dei pettegolezzi eh. Chissà quante ne dicono su di me :mrgreen:
L'importante è stare bene con se stessi no?


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Scusate, ma chissenefotte dei pettegolezzi eh. Chissà quante ne dicono su di me :mrgreen:
> L'importante è stare bene con se stessi no?


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che soffri se vede....ahahahah
> 
> d'altronde e' mejo lo spettegules d'avanti che d'ietro...
> 
> ahahahahah


:rotfl:
Naaa meglio non averlo ne davanti ne dietro  ma cercheremo pareri! tu che ne pensi meglio dietro o ... ?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Scusate, ma chissenefotte dei pettegolezzi eh. Chissà quante ne dicono su di me :mrgreen:
> L'importante è stare bene con se stessi no?


:up: 
Chissà se verrà recepito.


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Naaa meglio non averlo ne davanti ne dietro  ma cercheremo pareri! tu che ne pensi meglio dietro o ... ?


fai quel che senti....sii libbero e niun te giudichera'...

ahahahah

Ps: ao' hai correggiuto....allor si' fess..

ahahahah


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> Chissà se verrà recepito.


Claudio sarà un'altra ovvietà quella che ho scritto, ma certe cose è meglio ribadirle sempre e comunque


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Claudio sarà un'altra ovvietà quella che ho scritto, ma certe cose è meglio ribadirle sempre e comunque


tipo....casco in testa e luci accese anche di giorno...

ahahahahahah

Ps: ma l'avatarro e'  di Maurizia Paradiso?

ahahahah


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tipo....casco in testa e luci accese anche di giorno...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...



Eh sai Stermy mi devo difendere  
Ma che Maurizia Paradiso (ma che fine ha fatto?) è Kate Moss. Il solito vecchio avatar di Mk.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Probabilmente non hai capito quello che intendevo, e se tu lo avessi capito, allora mi sento onorato di essere pettegolo.
> 
> Ora finita la mia battuta, ti faccio una domanda, cosa ti ha tanto turbato in quello che ho scritto? che ho stretto amicizia con il conte? che abbiamo dedicato, credo due o tre righe nei riguardi di mari? e che quelle righe erano in un contesto dove il conte mi diceva che mari era una brava persona? si cara Minerva allora sono e siamo pettegoli.
> 
> ...


Ma no dai poverina è gelosa...
Sperava che tu dicessi...sai il conte mi ha detto in pvt...che Minerva è bellissima no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Oppure sperava in una clamorosa maldicenza...invece poareta Minerva...gli è andata buca pure questa...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io salvaguarderei invece le scritture nostre, dove certe persone leggono solo quello che vogliono leggere, Ed al posto di dire clà mi stai antipatico mentre mari ritengo sia una persona...... bhe caro conte questo non avviene. Vorrei specificare che la mia di sopra è un esempio, non sto dicendo che io sono antipatico a Minerva, e che mari sia simpatica a Minerva, sto solo dicendo che, mi da fastidio da un certo periodo a venire in qua che, Minerva continui sempre a scrivere in maniera poco chiara, e dire che l'ignorante so io! che, davvero soffro a mettere virgole o punti, mentre chi si atteggia a maestra,  e saprebbe davvero come costruire un discorso scritto.....


Madei casso...
Sono donne...no?
Manipolano dalla nascita...
Dai Claudio...
Cosa credi?
Passiamo la vita a sventare cacciaviti...
Per cosa credi che io non dorma più nel letto coniugale da anni?
Di notte lei con un cacciavite mi mette dentro cose in testa...
Mi sussurra all'orecchio io ho ragione e tu torto...io ho ragione e tu torto...

Sai mia madre partiva con sta pecola qua...
Io non trovo giusto...e giù
Poi ti ricordi eh?

E trovi quella che inizia a dirti...é sbagliato come fai, come dici, cosa pensi, io se fossi al posto tuo non mi comporterei così, non è corretto colà....

E che diamine...
Uno sclera e si dice...
Mo vado a tagliare un po' di legna no?


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Madei casso...
> Sono donne...no?
> Manipolano dalla nascita...


Non generalizzare che mi ritrasformo in serpente cattivo


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Scusate, ma chissenefotte dei pettegolezzi eh. Chissà quante ne dicono su di me :mrgreen:
> L'importante è stare bene con se stessi no?


Di sicuro meno di quanto ti piacerebbe no?

Comunque ok...MK è figa!

Contenta?
Me lo deto un baseto?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


Simy invece è bonnona...do tete che non te digo!:carneval::carneval:


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Di sicuro meno di quanto ti piacerebbe no?
> 
> *Comunque ok...MK è figa!*
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma questo lo sanno tutti Conte. I baci solo al mio fidanzato me spiass


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma questo lo sanno tutti Conte. I baci solo al mio fidanzato me spiass


Dai uno solo dei...

[video=youtube;2AQIoWbZnOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AQIoWbZnOo[/video]


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Simy invece è bonnona...do tete che non te digo!:carneval::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

*quindi...*

L'unica cessa rimasta... sono io!
Bene, mi metto a posto le serpi poi ne riparliamo...


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai uno solo dei...
> 
> [video=youtube;2AQIoWbZnOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AQIoWbZnOo[/video]


E' tuo cugggino?

ma che famija d'artisti, ao'...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'unica cessa rimasta... sono io!
> Bene, mi metto a posto le serpi poi ne riparliamo...


Nonononono...sbriciola ha due occhi che sono due diamanti eh?:carneval:


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'unica cessa rimasta... sono io!
> Bene, mi metto a posto le serpi poi ne riparliamo...


Sbri è BELLISSIMA, parola di Mk.


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sbri è BELLISSIMA, parola di Mk.


Confermo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nonononono...sbriciola ha due occhi che sono due diamanti eh?:carneval:


ah ah ah tremendo sei...:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sbri è BELLISSIMA, parola di Mk.


Lassa star... mi va bene cessa, benissimo, e di legno, pure. Che dopo arrivano qua i pischelli e fraintendono...


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

a kazzari....

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Confermo!


tu sei troppo GGGGGiovane per confermare! besos


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu sei troppo GGGGGiovane per confermare! besos


:blu: uffiiiiiiiiiii

...e comunque mica tanto.... 

baci


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Scusate, ma chissenefotte dei pettegolezzi eh. Chissà quante ne dicono su di me :mrgreen:
> *L'importante è stare bene con se stessi no*?


sarà che non mi sopporto nemmeno io:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà che non mi sopporto nemmeno io:mrgreen:


e che fai? t'ignori per quieto vivere?

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e che fai? t'ignori per quieto vivere?
> ahahahah


infatti, ma ogni tanto me ne dico una ...quando ci vuole, ci vuole:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà che non mi sopporto nemmeno io:mrgreen:



Ekkila kiara e concisa tipo exstermi no ? 


Bhe no tipo exstermi no! a me lui quando non esagera mi piace tanto! 

Allora MK è bella. Simy è bella. Sbriciolata è bella.
Cosa ne devo trarre mo ? 
Direi che, visto che so fedele, e non guardo le tette di simy, Sbri è la mia sorellona bella, MK .. uhmm mi sa che se c'è provo ... il gioielli de famiglia fanno brutta fine! che mi rimane ? ehehe una foto di exstermi per quando vado in bagno ? :carneval:


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ekkila kiara e concisa tipo exstermi no ?
> 
> 
> Bhe no tipo exstermi no! a me lui quando non esagera mi piace tanto!
> ...


e che te devi fa na pippa con una mia foto?....mah...

non c'e' nessuno che ti puo' aiutare?...ma uno bravo bravo?

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e che te devi fa na pippa con una mia foto?....mah...
> 
> non c'e' nessuno che ti puo' aiutare?...ma uno bravo bravo?
> 
> ahahahah


Io speravo o che te stessi muto capendo che, volevo uscirmene pulito pulito visto che ci sono di mezzo donne.... 
ma tu al posto di startene in campana me rispondi cosìì!! e come faccio a non risponderti cavolo!!
NO!! me serve per cagare!!


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io speravo o che te stessi muto capendo che, volevo uscirmene pulito pulito visto che ci sono di mezzo donne....
> ma tu al posto di startene in campana me rispondi cosìì!! e come faccio a non risponderti cavolo!!
> NO!! me serve per cagare!!


Pensa, te me fai kaga' pure senza foto...

e' che nun te concentri abbastanza...

ahahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (20 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io speravo o che te stessi muto capendo che, volevo uscirmene pulito pulito visto che ci sono di mezzo donne....
> ma tu al posto di startene in campana me rispondi cosìì!! e come faccio a non risponderti cavolo!!
> NO!! me serve per cagare!!


buongiorno guys

claudio, che fai litighi con altri??? sono gelosissimo...solo con me devi...maschione!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> buongiorno guys
> 
> claudio, che fai litighi con altri??? sono gelosissimo...solo con me devi...maschione!!! :mrgreen:


Ah litiga cosi'?

me credevo che se voleva fidanza' visto che m'ha chiesto la foto...

ahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (20 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ah litiga cosi'?
> 
> me credevo che se voleva fidanza' visto che m'ha chiesto la foto...
> 
> ahahahahah


si...basta che predica la fedeltà...e poi si sciarrìa (litiga) a destra e a manca...


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> buongiorno guys
> 
> claudio, che fai litighi con altri??? sono gelosissimo...solo con me devi...maschione!!! :mrgreen:


che noia, ancora con sta storia?
ma un bell'insulto come cretino, scemo di guerra no?


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà che non mi sopporto nemmeno io:mrgreen:


Delle volte succede pure a me. Di non sopportarmi. Però in passato mi succedeva più spesso.


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si...basta che predica la fedeltà...e poi si sciarrìa (litiga) a destra e a manca...


Infatti, me pare schizofrenico....

poco pero'...

(vabbe' volevo di' rompicojoni....ma non l'ho detto ancora s'offende...)

ahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (20 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che noia, ancora con sta storia?
> ma un bell'insulto come cretino, scemo di guerra no?


ma no dai...si scherza

cretino dipende dal tono...può anche essere veramente un insulto

scemo di guerra non lo sentivo...boh...dall'88 forse...:up:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2012)

Uno alla quale brucia, appena sente odor di vendetta eccolo pronto!
L'altro porge la mano accettando l'aiuto.
Ma sono diventato così pericoloso io ?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che noia, ancora con sta storia?
> ma un bell'insulto come cretino, scemo di guerra no?


Recepito ed incassato! saprò fare la stessa cosa ?


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Delle volte succede pure a me. Di non sopportarmi. Però in passato mi succedeva più spesso.


magari metto pure io gli occhiali neri di kate :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (20 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uno alla quale brucia, appena sente odor di vendetta eccolo pronto!
> L'altro porge la mano accettando l'aiuto.
> Ma sono diventato così pericoloso io ?


dici a me???

vendetta??? e di cosa gioia??? non sono vendicativo di natura, figurati con te che non mi hai fatto nulla...

...ancora per poco si spera...


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma sono diventato così pericoloso io ?


Ci allarghiamo?

ahahahahahah


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari metto pure io gli occhiali neri di kate :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Recepito ed incassato! saprò fare la stessa cosa ?


che permaloso , era un esempio
miiiiimiiiiimiiiii


----------



## exStermy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari metto pure io gli occhiali neri di kate :mrgreen:


I tuoi, persi in giro?

ahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che permaloso , era un esempio
> miiiiimiiiiimiiiii


ciao Minerva...dovresti bastonare da tutte le parti..sembra una gattile invaso  dai cani...fatti valere.perche'cazziare solo Lothar e'facile


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2012)

Signori mi dispiace ma devo andare. Voi scrivete  poi io rispondo.
Grazie Minerva sono il primo con cui ti esponi, ma allerta mi raccomando, perchè può anche darsi che, adesso gli altri cominceranno ad inquadrarti meglio. Ma tranquilla so che, nun te ne frega na mazza degli altri.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Minerva...dovresti bastonare da tutte le parti..sembra una gattile invaso  dai cani...fatti valere.perche'cazziare solo Lothar e'facile


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH
Amico mio eccomi...
Lo dicevo che questo qui era il 3d dell'anno eh?

Secondo me se andiamo avanti così Minerva ce la da....
E poi saremo santi!

Lei il Cristo e noi i due ladroni no?

Su questo porco Golgota....

Sterminator come Caifa si straccia le vesti....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Scusate, ma chissenefotte dei pettegolezzi eh. *Chissà quante ne dicono su di me* :mrgreen:
> L'importante è stare bene con se stessi no?





Ultimo ha detto:


> Signori mi dispiace ma devo andare. Voi scrivete  *poi io rispondo.*
> Grazie Minerva *sono il primo con cui ti esponi*, ma allerta mi raccomando, perchè può anche darsi che, *adesso gli altri cominceranno ad inquadrarti meglio*. Ma tranquilla so che, nun te ne frega na mazza degli altri.



sui neretti: ma anche no.....

sul rosso: ti piacerebbe, eh?

sul verde: mi è semblato di leggele un conte......


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dici a me???
> 
> vendetta??? e di cosa gioia??? non sono vendicativo di natura, figurati con te che non mi hai fatto nulla...
> 
> ...ancora per poco si spera...


Vendetta di cosa ? e che dovrei spiegarti a fare scusa? tanto non capiresti, chi nasce tondo non muore quadrato! o era al contrario  
Che non ti abbia fatto nulla, non mi pare, perchè te brucia e te brucia assai fare la figura del.. cioè fare la figura di quello che sei


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ci allarghiamo?
> 
> ahahahahahah


Dici che, non posso permettermelo ?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che permaloso , era un esempio
> miiiiimiiiiimiiiii


Non si tratta di essere permalosi cara Minerva. Io la capacità di espormi e far capire chi mi sta antipatico, c'è l'ho, non vado di sottigliezze, ma mi comporto per come sono nella realtà. Al contrario di tanti, ed in questo caso tuo. 
Ma essendo tu una donna, ed io avendo molto rispetto del concetto che, alla donna bisogna rispettarla, non dirò mai cretina, ma mi becco io il cretino, e mi sta anche bene se fosse vero.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sui neretti: ma anche no.....
> 
> sul rosso: ti piacerebbe, eh?
> 
> sul verde: mi è semblato di leggele un conte......


Sul neretto tuo, ma anche si, visto che, compete a me scrivere e non a te, sempre che,  permetti di esprimermi! o vogliamo dare a te la possibilità mia di esprimermi.
Sul rosso, ma anche no, e sottoscrivo NO in grande. Non sono una donna in cerca di cazzoni io. 
Sul verde, davvero ? mo voi vedè che siamo in tre i cloni ? oppure andavi di sottile e volevi dire, clà a quanto pare sta in pvt a bla bla bla col conte, così mettendosi d'accordo sono più forti. 
Eh cara Chiara, che fa fare non aver altro a cui pensare evè ?


----------



## exStermy (21 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non si tratta di essere permalosi cara Minerva. Io la capacità di espormi e far capire chi mi sta antipatico, c'è l'ho, non vado di sottigliezze, ma mi comporto per come sono nella realtà. Al contrario di tanti, ed in questo caso tuo.
> Ma essendo tu una donna, ed io avendo molto rispetto del concetto che, alla donna bisogna rispettarla, non dirò mai cretina, ma mi becco io il cretino, e mi sta anche bene se fosse vero.


Ma sei cosi' scassaminchia anche co' tu' moje?

ah percio'...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## geko (21 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Eh sai Stermy mi devo difendere
> Ma che Maurizia Paradiso (ma che fine ha fatto?) è Kate Moss. Il solito vecchio avatar di Mk.


Ma questa Kate Moss?

[video=youtube;wQ9skrYTIlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ9skrYTIlY[/video]


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma questa Kate Moss?
> 
> [video=youtube;wQ9skrYTIlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ9skrYTIlY[/video]


Yeeeeeeees


----------



## Sole (21 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La mia esperienza insegna questo...
> Quelli che a paroloni si proclamano tolleranti e civili...
> Poi sono i primi a non volere gli extracomunitari come vicini di casa...o come alunni nella classe dove sta suo figlio.


A me non interessa quello che fanno gli altri.

Io non uso paroloni. E soprattutto di solito sono abbastanza coerente con quello che dico. Almeno ci provo.


----------



## Sole (21 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> rispondevo al Conte, che affermava che avere amici gay è un po' una moda...
> 
> riguardo agli extracomunitari, ho a che fare con loro tutti i pomeriggi poichè sono consigliera di una onlus che si occupa, tra l'altro, di trovare lavoro alle persone disagiate, per lo più donne straniere con figli a carico, segnalateci dagli assistenti sociali, che informiamo anche in merito alle varie borse lavoro, sussidi per gli affitti, buons gas ed elettrici, bandi per l'edilizia popolare, centri per farsi dare la spesa...insomma una serie di notizie e aiuti pratici che a loro risultano molto utili...*è bello parlare di diritti e civiltà, fare qualcosa in merito è meglio, secondo me*


Sicuramente. Ma visto che siamo qui a scrivere e a discutere, io mi baso su quello che leggo e rispondo in merito a quello.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> A me non interessa quello che fanno gli altri.
> 
> Io non uso paroloni. E soprattutto di solito sono abbastanza coerente con quello che dico. Almeno ci provo.


Ma ripeto tu ragioni e parli secondo la TUA esperienza...e fai molto bene...
Io secondo la MIA...

Gli dei hanno stabilito che gli esseri umani siano esseri limitati vaganti nel tempo spazio che gli è dato loro di vivere.

Non ho vissuto la tua vita...ma la mia.

Non sono coerente con quello che dico.
ma faccio sempre quello che dico no?

E data la mia esperienza, che tu non puoi conoscere, perchè non hai MAI assistito alla mia vita...in tanti anni è quello che dico...

Sai siamo proprio pieni di persone che dicono...
Ma sono sempre poche le persone che tacciono e fanno.

Ognuno ragiona per sè.


----------



## Sole (21 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ripeto *tu ragioni e parli secondo la TUA esperienza...e fai molto bene...
> Io secondo la MIA...
> 
> *Gli dei hanno stabilito che gli esseri umani siano esseri limitati vaganti nel tempo spazio che gli è dato loro di vivere.
> ...


Mi dispiace ma non condivido. Ci sono cose su cui non si può essere relativisti. Ci sono valori, diritti, ideali a cui tutti dovremmo tendere, a prescindere dalla nostra esperienza e dalle nostre simpatie.

Uno di questi è il riconoscimento del fatto che nessuna persona può essere discriminata per questioni di sesso, di razza, di fede religiosa, di credo politico o altro. Che tutti, dal biondo ariano al ragazzino diversamente abile, dal riccone del nord-est all'immigrato senza lavoro, abbiamo pari dignità. Che siamo tutti esseri umani e ci sono diritti fondamentali sui quali non si può discutere.

E questo a prescidere dalle nostre piccole esperienze, parziali e limitate.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma non condivido. Ci sono cose su cui non si può essere relativisti. Ci sono valori, diritti, ideali a cui tutti dovremmo tendere, a prescindere dalla nostra esperienza e dalle nostre simpatie.
> 
> Uno di questi è il riconoscimento del fatto che nessuna persona può essere discriminata per questioni di sesso, di razza, di fede religiosa, di credo politico o altro. Che tutti, dal biondo ariano al ragazzino diversamente abile, dal riccone del nord-est all'immigrato senza lavoro, abbiamo pari dignità. Che siamo tutti esseri umani e ci sono diritti fondamentali sui quali non si può discutere.
> 
> E questo a prescidere dalle nostre piccole esperienze, parziali e limitate.


Va bene hai ragione
Desso basta però
Lassame in pace dei su...per favore...mollami...hai ragione ma mollami...

Ok ho capito...
Basta desso però...


----------



## Sole (21 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Va bene hai ragione
> Desso basta però
> Lassame in pace dei su...per favore...mollami...hai ragione ma mollami...
> 
> ...



Ma mollami tu.

Io ti ho mollato da un pezzo.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma mollami tu.
> 
> Io ti ho mollato da un pezzo.


Ah scusami non me ne ero accorto...
Peldonoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Sai noi egocentrici...come siamo fatti no?:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma non condivido. Ci sono cose su cui non si può essere relativisti. Ci sono valori, diritti, ideali a cui tutti dovremmo tendere, a prescindere dalla nostra esperienza e dalle nostre simpatie.
> 
> Uno di questi è il riconoscimento del fatto che nessuna persona può essere discriminata per questioni di sesso, di razza, di fede religiosa, di credo politico o altro. Che tutti, dal biondo ariano al ragazzino diversamente abile, dal riccone del nord-est all'immigrato senza lavoro, abbiamo pari dignità. Che siamo tutti esseri umani e ci sono diritti fondamentali sui quali non si può discutere.
> 
> E questo a prescidere dalle nostre piccole esperienze, parziali e limitate.


Se mi dai il consenso, posso copiare il tutto e inviarlo come mio.


----------

